# Bobbi Brown Lovers Thread:  Post Questions, Codes, & Purchases!!!



## Loquita

Since the lovely annual Bobbi Brown F&F event is over (sob), I thought it might be fun to start up a regular thread for all of the BB makeup, skin care,and fragrance fans in this sub-forum.  

*Please use this tread to ask questions about BB products, post your purchases (pics are very welcome), and let others know about any of the great coupon special offer codes for BB that you find!!

*

_Let the fun begin..._


----------



## alexis77

I am a recent BB convert. I can't believe I've waited this long to try these products! I started a few months back with the Chrome Pallete and gel eyeliner in Granite Ink and ultra-fine liner brush. Granite is the perfect "black without the harshness" black. I was sold right there. I've always used high-end products, but never truly found a line I loved. I'm now in the process of replacing my items with BB items. 

Recently I purchased the mini-face pallete that has the corrector, concealer, foundation stick, and yellow powder. I was really floored by the corrector and concealer--like a magic wand. Also bought another gel eyeliner in Black Plum, Pot Rouge in Powder Pink, and the Long-Wear eyemakeup remover. 

Just wish I lived near a counter. I'm dying to try the tinted moisturizer, but need to get matched.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Great idea! I have more BB than anything else!


----------



## Bridget S.

Mini Rich Colour Gloss in Pink Buff and free shipping with any order through 12/13/2009 with code GIFT12.


----------



## sweetart

a few recent BB purchases... 






chrome beauty kit (great for travel), lip tint trio (loved last years set too), gel liners in graphite shimmer and indigo ink (gwp), mini shimmer brick in nectar, shimmer brick in nude, eyeshadows in copper penny (gwp) and bronzed pink (gwp), apricot blush and after years of using the gel liner, I finally bought the ultra fine brush for it.


----------



## wingki

Question: I have the shimmer brick in Beige and have been using it as a highlighter. Should it be a bronzer? I'm fairly light toned- Asian.

Could anyone recommend a good highlighter and a good bronzer from Bobbi Brown?


----------



## Cate14

Oohhhh, love this thread. I'm a huge fan of BB's shimmer brick in pink and her correctors/concealers. I'm very pale, and I find her shades to be flattering. I also love her lip pencil in Brownie Pink.


----------



## Loquita

Nice haul, *sweetart*!!

And  would have to say that you have my fave avatar in TPF.  (My little white doggie's name is Mico, btw!)  

You will def. love the apricot blush...it's my #1 BB blush color. I like the fact that BB changed the packaging on that product.  The fact that you had to unscrew instead of simply flip the top of the blush up before was my only complaint about it. And graphite shimmer is my fave gel liner color.  I want to try graphite to compare, though.  

I got my latest BB haul today...will post pics ASAP!!

And thanks for the code, *Bridget*.


----------



## Amarantoskm

I have been wanting to try BB in a looong time...
So I thought I would ask you ladies, what are some great products to start with?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I started with a cream shadow, I think it was Beach Honey. But my favorite is Heather. 

Also, everyone loves the shimmerbricks! It took me a while to get one, but now I can't live without it! I use it as a highlighter, it's the perfect finishing touch!


----------



## alexis77

Amarantoskm said:


> I have been wanting to try BB in a looong time...
> So I thought I would ask you ladies, what are some great products to start with?


 
Although I adore the corrector and concealer, I would say the gel eyeliner would be a good starting point. There is NO tugging or "drag" across the eyelid and it is bullet-proof. I put it on at 5:30 am and it is still perfect after working all day and teaching a spinning class. It is there even after the rest of my makeup abandons my face. Stays put until I remove it. HTH and Good Luck


----------



## Bridget S.

Amarantoskm said:


> I have been wanting to try BB in a looong time...
> So I thought I would ask you ladies, what are some great products to start with?



If you don't have a HG foundation, then give theirs a try. It's what turned me onto BB in the first place, it's outstanding! Second the gel liners, they are fabulous, I did spend the $25 to get the ultra fine liner brush and it's well, well worth it. Just know that they recently changed it and it's finer now, so it really lays down a fine line, it's more pointed/ tapered, unlike the older brush. Acually all of their makeup has been amazing, from liner to shadow, blush. I'm not super keen on their skin products, but others love them, so it's just my wonky skin!


----------



## margaritas

Any reviews for the Basics Eye Palette and Basics Lip Palette?


----------



## Bridget S.

I haven't used those specifically, but have used their other shadows and lipglosses and they have all been very high quality. The website also gives an unconditional guarantee, so if you don't like it, you would be out return postage.


----------



## leggeks

Thanks for starting the thread *Loquita*! I'm taking pics today. Hopefully, I'll be able to figure out how to up load with my new camera. I having a feeling I will be using some swear words!


----------



## Loquita

margaritas said:


> Any reviews for the Basics Eye Palette and Basics Lip Palette?



I have had their Basics Eye Palette in the past (maybe the colors are slightly different now, I'm not sure) and I can tell you that it's foolproof, and of excellent quality, down to the little included brushes.  It's the kind of palette that you actually use every part of...I have taken it for travels as my only eye makeup and it works well.  Packaging is of high quality, and the powders are pigmented and easily blended.  No complaints here!  I would definitely say though that if you are into very colorful, dramatic looks then BB might not be the best choice for a palette -- but for something very polished, natural, and pretty, BB can't be beat.

(I am also a big MAC lover so I am mindful of which makeup line works best for the function I have in mind).


----------



## margaritas

Bridget S. said:


> I haven't used those specifically, but have used their other shadows and lipglosses and they have all been very high quality. The website also gives an unconditional guarantee, so if you don't like it, you would be out return postage.





Loquita said:


> I have had their Basics Eye Palette in the past (maybe the colors are slightly different now, I'm not sure) and I can tell you that it's foolproof, and of excellent quality, down to the little included brushes.  It's the kind of palette that you actually use every part of...I have taken it for travels as my only eye makeup and it works well.  Packaging is of high quality, and the powders are pigmented and easily blended.  No complaints here!  I would definitely say though that if you are into very colorful, dramatic looks then BB might not be the best choice for a palette -- but for something very polished, natural, and pretty, BB can't be beat.
> 
> (I am also a big MAC lover so I am mindful of which makeup line works best for the function I have in mind).



Thanks ladies for your input! I'm just starting to look into BB cosmetics (bought their basics brush set recently) and I'm really liking what I see. I like the whole natural look so I think BB will be perfect. If only I haven't overspent this month I would have headed down to my local BB counter immediately to try these palettes out!


----------



## Loquita

You're welcome, *margaritas*!!

And if you are looking for a long-wearing, absolutely crease-proof matte eyeshadow, I would highly recommend the BB cream eye shadows.  They are amazing!!  I just got into them myself and am very impressed.  I have abandoned my powder shadows for the moment (and that's saying a lot).


----------



## Loquita

And here's my latest BB stash (along with a few more items):







Bobbi Brown Corrector; Bobbi Brown Long-Wearing Cream Eyeshadows in Galaxy, Glacier, Black Pearl, and Burnished.  Also some deluxe samples/regular samples from BB.   

Like I said in my last post in this thread, I am positively hooked on the cream eyeshadows.  The BB cream eyeshadow brush is also excellent, the best I have ever used.  

PS:  The other items (in case you are interested) are from Beauty Blender and Smashbox (Fan Brush 22).  Beauty.com had cashback at 20% the other night and I took the plunge after reading the rave reviews here.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bobbibrown.com has free shipping and 2 freebies, a crystal lipgloss and an intensive skin supplement. Enter LUX5 at checkout. Good thru 12/16


----------



## Bridget S.

Loquita, let us know how the blending sponge works! The fanbrush is my fave for bright blush like Dollymix!


----------



## klj

I just purchased the tube tint trio..because I ADORE the lip tints...my fav color has been discontinued though..actually I was told by the SA in Nordie's that they are not available as singles anymore! So I went for the trio even though it doesn't contain my fav color and I have to say I love Cherry and Blossom..not sure about the Twilight shimmer.
Its a great deal for 3 since I think they were 18.00 separately.


----------



## Loquita

klj said:


> I just purchased the tube tint trio..because I ADORE the lip tints...my fav color has been discontinued though..actually I was told by the SA in Nordie's that they are not available as singles anymore! So I went for the trio even though it doesn't contain my fav color and I have to say I love Cherry and Blossom..not sure about the Twilight shimmer.
> Its a great deal for 3 since I think they were 18.00 separately.



Good to know...I was actually just eyeing that set on Saturday at Nordie's...but I was with a bunch of people, so shopping for MU was outta the question.


----------



## Loquita

Loquita said:


> Good to know...I was actually just eyeing that set on Saturday at Nordie's...but I was with a bunch of people, so shopping for MU was outta the question.



BTW, how's the staying power on the lip tints?

And *Bridget*, I will be sure to let you know what I think of the Beauty Blender!


----------



## luxe K

What a great thread! I absolutely adore Bobbi Brown. I've been hooked on her Skin Foundation SPF 15 for a few wonderful months now. I find that BB is one of the few high-end cosmetic companies that actually has shades light enough for my super pale skin tone! Looking forward to some fabulous posts here.  
BTW, I use the Beauty Blender and I love it. Hopefully you will too, *Loquita*!


----------



## margaritas

Loquita said:


> You're welcome, *margaritas*!!
> 
> And if you are looking for a long-wearing, absolutely crease-proof matte eyeshadow, I would highly recommend the BB cream eye shadows.  They are amazing!!  I just got into them myself and am very impressed.  I have abandoned my powder shadows for the moment (and that's saying a lot).



Wow looks like I have to add these cream eye shadows to my to-try list!! They are quite highly rated on MUA as well! 

I saw in your other post you just got a BB corrector. May I know is it any good and how do you like it so far? I have some mad eye circles to cover and I really should pick this up soon along with their creamy concealer!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I agree with Loquita about the cream eyeshadows. I use one almost everyday, either alone or as an allover base with powder shadow on top.


----------



## klj

Loquita said:


> BTW, how's the staying power on the lip tints?
> 
> And *Bridget*, I will be sure to let you know what I think of the Beauty Blender!


 
I think for a lip gloss its pretty good.
I love it because they are very moisturizing..the tint is perfect..and they are not sticky AT ALL...also Spf 15...
I bought a MAC suntint lip balm recently because I love MAC like everyone else....and cannot stand it..the colors are good but they are sticky to me and taste wierd..(I'm not eating it..but..lol)...so I will try others, but seem to always come back to these.
Maybe I'm just picky with my glosses..I wear them way more than I wear a lipstick.


----------



## sweetart

Aw, thank you! I remember your cute little furbaby (from the RM forum)! i didn't know he had such a cool name too. 

I LOVE the BB blush so far and graphite shimmer is one of my faves but I just found a sapphire shimmer on the bay so that might change! I can't wait to try it! 

How are you liking the beauty blender? It's another one of my top fave beauty products. I use it with MUFE HD foundation (sorry BB) and it gives me perfect results! 





Loquita said:


> Nice haul, *sweetart*!!
> 
> And  would have to say that you have my fave avatar in TPF.  (My little white doggie's name is Mico, btw!)
> 
> You will def. love the apricot blush...it's my #1 BB blush color. I like the fact that BB changed the packaging on that product.  The fact that you had to unscrew instead of simply flip the top of the blush up before was my only complaint about it. And graphite shimmer is my fave gel liner color.  I want to try graphite to compare, though.
> 
> I got my latest BB haul today...will post pics ASAP!!
> 
> And thanks for the code, *Bridget*.


----------



## Loquita

margaritas said:


> Wow looks like I have to add these cream eye shadows to my to-try list!! They are quite highly rated on MUA as well!
> 
> I saw in your other post you just got a BB corrector. May I know is it any good and how do you like it so far? I have some mad eye circles to cover and I really should pick this up soon along with their creamy concealer!



I do like the corrector!  It is very concentrated, but gives a natural look that lasts.  I have had some pretty bad under circles lately (I am a college prof and it's finals time....urgh), but the corrector and a creamy concealer on top have done a good job.  I would def. recommend going to a counter to get matched for the corrector and concealer, though.


----------



## Loquita

klj said:


> I think for a lip gloss its pretty good.
> I love it because they are very moisturizing..the tint is perfect..and they are not sticky AT ALL...also Spf 15...
> I bought a MAC suntint lip balm recently because I love MAC like everyone else....and cannot stand it..the colors are good but they are sticky to me and taste wierd..(I'm not eating it..but..lol)...so I will try others, but seem to always come back to these.
> Maybe I'm just picky with my glosses..I wear them way more than I wear a lipstick.



You are like me -- a lip gloss person!  I can hardly wear lipstick anymore, except for the sheer lipsticks by Lipstick Queen (which are actually much more like tinted balms, another of my faves).  I will look into the BB tints now.  I was tempted to get one of her tinted balms (the ones not in the squeeze tubes) the other day off of the website but there's only one color available.   What happened to the lip tint selection?  Does anyone know?


----------



## Loquita

sweetart said:


> Aw, thank you! I remember your cute little furbaby (from the RM forum)! i didn't know he had such a cool name too.
> 
> I LOVE the BB blush so far and graphite shimmer is one of my faves but I just found a sapphire shimmer on the bay so that might change! I can't wait to try it!
> 
> How are you liking the beauty blender? It's another one of my top fave beauty products. I use it with MUFE HD foundation (sorry BB) and it gives me perfect results!



Aw, thanks for the compliment about my baby Mico!!    (We are obviously women of fine taste, what with the little white dogs and the cool names for them, lol). 

I am finally going to try the Beauty Blender tomorrow!  I have been such a bum about trying it out because I have been sick and working from home the last several days...and I am dying to see the sapphire shimmer.  Could you please post a pic or give us a good description of the color once you get it?


----------



## Loquita

Oh yeah -- and I went to my CCO this afternoon and picked up a few BB items -- I'll post a pic tomorrow.  I got a gorgeous cream e/s called Splash (it's a warm light blue with a hint of gray), plus two bars of Bath soap to go with the new bottle of Bath that I bought the other day from F&F (my fourth bottle - I think I must be drinking it in my sleep).  I  this soap...the smell is gorgeous, and I am on my last bar from when it was originally in stores.  Sadly, it's been discontinued.  

They have a really great selection of BB at my CCO.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I almost always order something when I get an email from bobbi! I love the GWP! and shipping is free! I ordered the eyeshadow in woodrose, the serum and lipgloss were deluxe GWP and 2 sample packets are always a choice.


----------



## chynaxdawl

^^ do you like extra moisturizing balm?
i read reviews on their website about how very moisturizing it is so i ordered it during the f&f sale. i've used it less than 5 times but have been very disappointed as i didn't find it moisturizing at all and made my skin look/feel even drier. i got the tinted one if that makes any difference, but still...the reviews were glowing.


----------



## margaritas

Loquita said:


> I do like the corrector!  It is very concentrated, but gives a natural look that lasts.  I have had some pretty bad under circles lately (I am a college prof and it's finals time....urgh), but the corrector and a creamy concealer on top have done a good job.  I would def. recommend going to a counter to get matched for the corrector and concealer, though.



Glad to hear it looks natural and is lasting. One of my biggest problems with under eye concealers is that they make my dark circles look grey so hopefully this BB corrector will do the trick!


----------



## missjenny2679

Need Bobbi Brown help! I tried asking a "live online" person, but I don't think she really cared. I went to the counter at Nordstroms today to get a color match for the concealer and corrector. The girl matched me with the Light-Med Bisque corrector and Beige concealer. They were out of the light-med so she gave me the Light Bisque and said I would be fine. I'm worried that she just wanted to up her sales for the day and not have me walk out with just the concealer. Do guys think that color will be ok?


----------



## Loquita

Hmmm, I am not sure, *missjenny*.  I would be a bit worried about it if I were you, too.  But since Nordie's and BB have such great return policies, why not try it?  And if it doesn't work, exchange it for the right color.  That's what I would do, personally.  

And if you are nervous about them not letting you do the exchange I would call ahead and ask them what their policy is...and write down the name of the person who gives you the answer just in case.


----------



## Loquita

Here's my little BB stash from my CCO...I am mainly posting it so that you can see the really pretty cream e/s color that I picked up.  It's called Splash:







I would describe Splash as a light grey with definite blue undertones...kinda like a pearl grey with a touch (or "splash") of blue.  

One thing that I have noticed about BB colors is that often tend to have either grey or some shade of brown undertone.  This line is allll about the neutrals!


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> I almost always order something when I get an email from bobbi! I love the GWP! and shipping is free! I ordered the eyeshadow in woodrose, the serum and lipgloss were deluxe GWP and 2 sample packets are always a choice.



Ooooo...pretty shadow!!  I am always so tempted by the GWPs, too.  And is that shadow a touch peachy?  I ask because I am always scoping out peach shadows, it's hard to find one that's not too orange, at least for me.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^No, actually the woodrose shadow has a little pink in it. (the previous pic's color is off) In my palette, woodrose is the top left, right below is Naked which is a little peachy.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

chynaxdawl said:


> ^^ do you like extra moisturizing balm?
> i read reviews on their website about how very moisturizing it is so i ordered it during the f&f sale. i've used it less than 5 times but have been very disappointed as i didn't find it moisturizing at all and made my skin look/feel even drier. i got the tinted one if that makes any difference, but still...the reviews were glowing.


 
Oh, that's too bad you don't like it. I think you can return it, check the website. I've used it a few times, it's ok. But I don't have dry skin.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita, I must find that Splash cream shadow! I think a trip to CCO is in order!


----------



## Bridget S.

*Complimentary 2 day shipping, code: 2DAY9. Valid through 12/21/09 midnight!
*

Loquita do the cream shadows crease on you? Do you use a primer before hand? 

MissJenny, I agree with Loquita, if that is the one that she "matched" you with, try it out, if it is not good, then return it, Nord has such a good return policy with no time limit, so if it doesn't work then just call and find out when they get the right one in stock and exchange it. Their foundations are lovely!


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> Loquita, I must find that Splash cream shadow! I think a trip to CCO is in order!



Yep!  It's so pretty, would go for it!!  And I have also seen some on *bay.  

And thanks for the clarification on the e/s.


----------



## Loquita

Yep, it's so pretty, I would go for it!!  I have also seen it on *bay lately, too.  

And thanks for the clarification on the e/s.


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> *Complimentary 2 day shipping, code: 2DAY9. Valid through 12/21/09 midnight!
> *
> 
> Loquita do the cream shadows crease on you? Do you use a primer before hand?
> 
> MissJenny, I agree with Loquita, if that is the one that she "matched" you with, try it out, if it is not good, then return it, Nord has such a good return policy with no time limit, so if it doesn't work then just call and find out when they get the right one in stock and exchange it. Their foundations are lovely!




Wow...great code...

I will try to behave (or not).  

To answer your question *Bridget*, the cream shadows don't crease on me at all -- and I don't wear any primer with them.  (Amazing, considering that I always need to wear primer with every single other shadow I own).  For example, today I put on my BB cream shadows before 7am, and didn't touch them at all except for to remove them at a bit past 10 pm.  The e/s looked the same at 10 as when I put it on the morning.  What a fantastic product. 

I have stopped wearing my MAC shadows lately, even.  

My _only _complaint is that I would like a broader/slightly wackier color selection in these shadows...but then again, that wouldn't be like BB, and I love the line as is.  And maybe the formula of the cream shadows themselves doesn't permit a large range of colors.


----------



## Bridget S.

Thanks Loquita, can you tell me how you apply them? I have a several of the metallic ones and they seem to crease on me and I don't have particularly oily lids! Maybe I am not letting them dry well enough, or layering too many? I use three to get the look I like. It also doesn't seem to matter if I use the cream shadow brush or my fingers either : ( 

Yeah, I think if BB went wild colours they would lose the older, more conservative clientele. I think BB's mantra is basically "you, only better" and bright eyepopping shadow a la MAC is not her style : )


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> Thanks Loquita, can you tell me how you apply them? I have a several of the metallic ones and they seem to crease on me and I don't have particularly oily lids! Maybe I am not letting them dry well enough, or layering too many? I use three to get the look I like. It also doesn't seem to matter if I use the cream shadow brush or my fingers either : (
> 
> Yeah, I think if BB went wild colours they would lose the older, more conservative clientele. I think BB's mantra is basically "you, only better" and bright eyepopping shadow a la MAC is not her style : )



Hmmm...maybe the issue might be that I don't use the metallic cream shadows don't even own any of them, but I am intrigued).  I do however use the shimmer cream shadows, and those don't crease on me at all.  All I do in terms of application is use the BB cream shadow brush (which is one of my favorite MU brushes of all time at this point).  That's it.  The most that I have ever layered is two, btw, but I was going to layer three to do a smoky eye...


----------



## Bridget S.

Thanks Loquita, I will give it a try!


----------



## leggeks

Finally got some camera batteries. Still not impressed with the camera. Tried to do the best I could with getting colors accurate. 

The next few posts will be pics from hauls! Did damage with the following: BB F&F sale, Cosmetic Co. Store, QVC. 

First off, the free gift boxes with the F&F sale were lovely! So nice and I have 4 of them. Not sure what to do with them but not throwing these lovelies away. Here's a pic of one.


----------



## leggeks

This is the haul from the F&F sale. Got the following:


Cream Shadows (Beach Bronze, Steel, Sand Dollar)
Face Powder (Soft Sand)
Creamy Concealer Kit (sand)
Holiday Lip Gloss Trio
Shimmer Brick (pink)
Illuminating Bronzing Powder (Antigua)
Hydrating Eye Cream
Concealer Brush


----------



## leggeks

Here are the shadows. The Sand Dollar looks a little washed out in the pic. It's quite pretty IRL. Sorry ladies for the "used" look to some items. I already started using them. I never can wait to test out the colors as soon as I get them.


----------



## leggeks

Here are the freebies from the sale! I already have Indigo Ink and LOVE it. I hope you ladies love the color too when you got it.


----------



## leggeks

Next is the CCO purchases. I was thrilled when I left there. The liners were $14.75, glosses were $21 and the balm was $35. I like the balm. I would get it again just get the extra light next time. But this color works well just by its self on me then use powder.


----------



## leggeks

Here are up close pics of the liners. Both are very wearable. Cobalt was a little worrisome at first glance, but looks fantastic on. I have blue eyes BTW.


----------



## leggeks

And the last few pics are from QVC. Bobbi Brown did a Today's Special Value back in May and this is part of the second order. It's browns. I believe this eye palette is from 
06' that she included in the second shipment. The kit comes with crystal gloss, lip and eye palette (shown), liner (shown) and brush,mini pot rouge (shown)  & mini mascara.


----------



## leggeks

whew! I think that's all. Needless to say, I love it all! I need a bigger train case now!


----------



## Bridget S.

Wow! Nice haul! How does the Cobalt Ink compare to the Indigo Ink?


----------



## leggeks

Thanks! I think I'm set for a while now! 

I think the indigo is deeper with gray/black tones and the cobalt is more of a true navy.


----------



## Bridget S.

Thanks!


----------



## chynaxdawl

leggeks said:


> Next is the CCO purchases. I was thrilled when I left there. The liners were $14.75, glosses were $21 and the balm was $35. I like the balm. I would get it again just get the extra light next time. But this color works well just by its self on me then use powder.



did you find it moisturizing...? should i be using moisturizer with it? i want to love it but found it very drying...


----------



## Loquita

*leggeks*, I don't know how I missed your pic!  Nice finds!!

And I am curious to hear about the moisturizing balm myself.  I love tinted moisturizers myself, and this might be a nice winter alternative for me.


----------



## leggeks

I've never been one to layer too much during the day. I wait for serums and chemical exfoliants for night. I generally have T zone oily skin and can dry on my cheeks in winter and sometimes flakies around nostrils. I've been using this alone during the day. And it's plenty for me. I wouldn't personally use another moisturizer with it. BUT if you think you needed one, I would use one that soaks into your skin quickly like the Clinique dramatically different gel.  
The balm has a weird texture I think. It looks really thick but it's kinda creamy and kinda like a gel. It smooths on well though. The smell for SPF 25 is not too offensive. I hate higher SPFs because of the smell and this one is okay.


----------



## Loquita

leggeks said:


> I've never been one to layer too much during the day. I wait for serums and chemical exfoliants for night. I generally have T zone oily skin and can dry on my cheeks in winter and sometimes flakies around nostrils. I've been using this alone during the day. And it's plenty for me. I wouldn't personally use another moisturizer with it. BUT if you think you needed one, I would use one that soaks into your skin quickly like the Clinique dramatically different gel.
> The balm has a weird texture I think. It looks really thick but it's kinda creamy and kinda like a gel. It smooths on well though. The smell for SPF 25 is not too offensive. I hate higher SPFs because of the smell and this one is okay.



Thanks, this is helpful!!  I am going to ask for a sample of this next time I go to the BB counter. I _love_ the fact that she puts SPF in so many of her products.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

leggeks, wow, you really got quite a haul! Thanks for the pics, I love seeing all these products!


----------



## Bridget S.

Complimentary overnight shipping with any order over $65. Must order by 12/23/09 1pm ET and enter OVER to redeem.


----------



## missjenny2679

The SA made me a small sample (honestly, it was the littlest sample I have ever seen! I should take a pic for laughs!)of the new eye cream when I bought my goodies. I have to say the stuff is AMAZEING!!! I am going back tomorrow to buy the full size product!


----------



## Loquita

missjenny2679 said:


> The SA made me a small sample (honestly, it was the littlest sample I have ever seen! I should take a pic for laughs!)of the new eye cream when I bought my goodies. I have to say the stuff is AMAZEING!!! I am going back tomorrow to buy the full size product!



Which eye cream is it?  TIA!  
Is it a day cream?  If so, here's hoping it has SPF...I may just check this out...


----------



## Starina

Hi, I'm new here, and I love this forum!
I just jumped into Bobbi Brown with both feet. I bought her foundation, concealer and bronzer from my somewhat local cosmetics counter. I ordered her basic lip palette, gel liner and eye makeup remover and they came yesterday. Free overnight shipping!!! I love these, first time I ever applied a gel eyeliner, and it was soooo easy. I love my Bobbi Brown.


----------



## leggeks

Welcome to the addiction Starina!:welcome2:
Pretty soon you'll be changing over all your makeup to Bobbi's. It's an investment at first but now that I know I will never need to purchase another eyeliner, eyeshadow, blush etc from somewhere else, you'll find you save money. Make sure to tell us how you like the items you got!


----------



## Loquita

Starina said:


> Hi, I'm new here, and I love this forum!
> I just jumped into Bobbi Brown with both feet. I bought her foundation, concealer and bronzer from my somewhat local cosmetics counter. I ordered her basic lip palette, gel liner and eye makeup remover and they came yesterday. Free overnight shipping!!! I love these, first time I ever applied a gel eyeliner, and it was soooo easy. I love my Bobbi Brown.



You got the gel liner...smart woman!!  

I am loving the corrector that I bought a few weeks ago...if you get a chance you might want to try that.  And the long-wear cream eyeshadows are excellent, the very best on the market.  They have ruined me for all other cream shadows.  

Can't wait to hear what you think about your new makeup!  Welcome!


----------



## Starina

So far, I love everything! What is the corrector? Oh, I see I'll have to try the cream eyeshadows. I am amazed at the gel liner, fabulous stuff. I have no experience with liner at all, and I can do a perfect job. Can't say enough good things!
I'm pleased with how 'fresh' my 'face' stays. I did my makeup xmas eve, before I started cooking, and when I went to remove it, it still looked great. Oh, the eye makeup remover is wonderful also. Everything just wipes off clean.


----------



## Loquita

Starina said:


> So far, I love everything! What is the corrector? Oh, I see I'll have to try the cream eyeshadows. I am amazed at the gel liner, fabulous stuff. I have no experience with liner at all, and I can do a perfect job. Can't say enough good things!
> I'm pleased with how 'fresh' my 'face' stays. I did my makeup xmas eve, before I started cooking, and when I went to remove it, it still looked great. Oh, the eye makeup remover is wonderful also. Everything just wipes off clean.



I know just what you mean about the gel liner...I have always loved the look of liquid liner but stink at applying it (or so I thought).  I then bought the BB gel liner last year and returned it before I even tried it, I was so intimidated.  I finally got up the nerve to give it a go again a few months ago and I was so excited to see that it's easy to put on!

And the corrector is this creamy base that you put on underneath your concealer and it _really _helps with discoloration/dark circles...some people who don't have bag undereye circles just use it alone, in fact.  (I use both, because I am an insomniac).  

You probably need to go to the counter to get color-matched for this one, though -- but if you know your foundation and concealer color, maybe they could just help you over the phone.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Nordstrom's online has some of the BB holiday sets on sale for 20%.


----------



## leggeks

^^^ ooo thanks!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

leggeks said:


> ^^^ ooo thanks!


 
Hope you find something!


----------



## leggeks

sparkle5 
click on pic to see bigger.


----------



## Loquita

*leggeks*, you rock!!

I am heading to Nordie's tomorrow...let's see if I can behave once I hit the BB cream e/s section...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Let us know if there are any new colors!


----------



## leggeks

Yes do tell if new colors. I think my "need" for cream shadows has subsided..... for now.


----------



## leggeks

Hope everyone has had a wonderful start to the new year. artyhat:

I got a late Christmas gift from MIL and she got me Bath and Almost Bare. LOVE them! Wish I had tried them sooner. She bought Beach for herself. Beach turns funny on me so that is NOT for me. Wish it were though.


----------



## Loquita

Woot, woot!!  Great gift from the MIL, *leggeks*!!  I have all three of the BB fragrances and love them all...and if you get the chance to hit your CCO, see if they have any BB Bath soap there.  It's fantastic (and discontinued ), I picked up some the last time I was at my CCO.  It's nice and creamy, and helps the fragrance last longer, since it's pretty light.   it.

PS:  Didn't see any new stuff at my Nordie's...but I am always looking!  I am trying to calm down with the cream e/s too, but I still have very few.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

leggeks and loquita, I've been thinking about trying either bath or almost bare. I have Beach, love it, but only wear it in the summer. I think I'll look at my CCO, see if they have any.


----------



## Loquita

^If you like hyper-"clean" scents, you will like Bath...it is very unique, and much prettier than the Clean line of perfumes, IMO.

I hope that you have some luck at your CCO finding the BB scents, tho - mine just about never has them.


----------



## jwhitlock

Loquita said:


> ^If you like hyper-"clean" scents, you will like Bath...it is very unique, and much prettier than the Clean line of perfumes, IMO.
> 
> I hope that you have some luck at your CCO finding the BB scents, tho - mine just about never has them.


 
Loquita... just got this for Christmas. I TOTALLY, COMPLETELY love it! Between this and BEACH I am set for LIFE!


----------



## jwhitlock

I read somewhere on another thread a rumor about Bobbi Brown being one of the next companies in line (behind Prescriptives) to consider closing its doors. 

Anyone heard any truth to this? I can only think that BB is doing very well, even during the downturn of the economy.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^OMG, that can't be true!?!

My online order arrived, haven't had a chance to get to CCO yet.

Long-wear Makeup Remover
GWP Face Tonic
GWP Face Base 2 sample packets


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bobbi brown has a free lipgloss trio and free shipping with a $65 purchase. COde is Lift5


----------



## jwhitlock

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^OMG, that can't be true!?!
> 
> I know, I know.... I was hoping someone could shoot this rumor down. Waaaay down.


----------



## margaritas

Hey everyone, so it's the new year and I've begun using my BB brushes which I got last Nov/Dec. However I am having problems cleaning them. I have both the brush spray and cleanser. The spray, I use for between washing which I do once a week. The spray does a decent job for me though it doesn't totally rid the brushes of all the product. As for the cleanser, so far I've washed my brushes once but I find that it doesn't clean my brushes completely? I followed the given directions and I even washed them twice but I still find product on them. In the end I got them near-clean with the spray but I redid the whole process like a million times. So can somebody tell me if I'm doing anything wrong here with the brush cleanser? Or is it impossible to get my brushes looking brand new?


----------



## leggeks

^^^Hmmmm. I'm not really sure. I don't have any of Bobbi's cleaners. I generally use either my facial soap which has been Philosophy's Purity or baby shampoo. I actually just cleaned them this weekend. I tend to let them soak a bit in a bowl with the soap and sometimes a mixture of soap and a couple of capfuls rubbing alcohol (don't know if that's bad or not) and then I rub them in the palm of my hand in a circular motion with extra soap. Then rinse rinse rinse. I may have to do that several times until there's no more gunk coming out of the brush. To me, I think natural hair brushes need extra care because they seem more difficult to clean than synthetic brushes.


----------



## Loquita

*margaritas*, that sounds really odd - like *leggeks*, I don't use any of Bobbi's brush cleaners, but I do have several BB brushes and have never had any problem cleaning them with antibacterial hand soap, MAC brush cleaner, or (my favorite) Beauty Blender brush cleaner.  

I would suggest that you either switch to something else, contact the Bobbi Brown website and ask them for advice (they are pretty quick to respond in my experience), or call your nearest BB counter.  GL!


----------



## margaritas

*leggeks* and *Loquita*: Thanks for your input, ladies! I think I'm going to give it another try this weekend and if the brushes are still not as clean as I would like them to be I will probably head down to my nearest BB counter and ask for a... brush wash demo!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I use Bare Minerals brush cleaner on mine, works fine. Good luck and let us know what they say!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I found "Bath" bath soap at my CCO. Lovely scent, mmmmm!


----------



## karester

Has anyone tried this palette?  It's the Face Palette with Mini concealer brush.  It looks like it's great but wanted opinions.


----------



## alexis77

^^^I have and LOVE it! I got the one without the mini-brush, as I already have full size brushes I like.


----------



## Bridget S.

Free Mini Rich Colour Gloss in Pink Buff and free shipping with any order, code: TOP5 at checkout, valid through 1.29.10 midnight EST or while supplies last. .


----------



## NatalieMT

New fan here! I went to a Bobbi Brown counter this evening and the girl there was super helpful. I'd previously bought a face touch up stick in Alabaster and it seemed like such a fantastic match on me that I thought I'd go back and try the foundation in the same shade. The did my face for me and it looked super lovely. I'm now the new and proud owner of a bottle of the skin foundation spf15.  Definitely the firsts of many purchases by the brand I think.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

NatalieMT said:


> New fan here! I went to a Bobbi Brown counter this evening and the girl there was super helpful. I'd previously bought a face touch up stick in Alabaster and it seemed like such a fantastic match on me that I thought I'd go back and try the foundation in the same shade. The did my face for me and it looked super lovely. I'm now the new and proud owner of a bottle of the skin foundation spf15.  Definitely the firsts of many purchases by the brand I think.



Welcome *Natalie*! I am a long time BB user and I too just love their products! So glad you found us here as the ladies will be very helpful in encouraging your new found passion for BB!


----------



## Love Of My Life

She was QVC today with some new & well priced items...

She has some great makeup & concepts


----------



## Redd

Just picked up two items from the new spring collection- Cabo Coral lip color and Cabo Coral pot rouge. They're gorgeous!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

*Redd* those corals are luscious!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Redd, Nice purchase! I've been thinking about those products too, how is the pot rouge? Is it more orange or pink after application?


----------



## Redd

Thanks ladies. * it'sanaddiction*, it's more pink- on me anyway. I'm a redhead, so orange would not be too pretty!


----------



## sweetart

redd ~ I just got the same pot rouge! It's beautiful! I was debating between cabo and calypso and figured cabo would be more wearable (for me).


----------



## yellow08

Has anyone seen or tried the new SB in nectar? If so, how is it?


----------



## sjunky13

Its really pretty. I love the color. I would say its right up there with NUDE. But Im really not a fan of shimmer bricks. Very frosty if used wrong.


----------



## Loquita

^Bummer.  I LOVE all of BB's nectar items  - I already have the blush and the lipgloss.  

But for some reason I never got into the Shimmer Bricks, even though they are really nice and so many people love them.  I am not much for highlighting anything but the inner corners of my eyes.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The new corals are now available at bobbibrown.com - free shipping and goodies too with code *corals*
(free mini lipgloss & extra eye repair cream)

exp. 2/5


----------



## leggeks

I need to stop by the counter. I can't wait to see IRL.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I got another empty palette, I have a 6 pan already and now a 4 pan. These are great for travel, you can put a lipstick/gloss, blush and shadows all in the same one. Any color you choose!

4 pan palette
Eye Shadow Baby Pink
Shimmer Wash Eye Shadow Fawn
Shimmer Blush Washed Rose


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Shimmer Brick in Nectar
GWP Lipgloss & Extra Face Oil


----------



## just_jill325

omg!! how does nectar look on?? is it like a peachy shimmer??


----------



## Bridget S.

I picked up Calypso Coral Pot Rouge, which looks scary in the pot but gives the most gorgeous peachy flush! Highly recommended!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I think if you love shimmer bricks, then Nectar is a must! It is a peachy/coral, that's the only way I can describe it. Not quite peach, not as dark as a coral, definately not orange. It is shimmery (of course) and is a perfect highlighter for the Spring Corals. I think my next purchase will be one of the new Pot Rouges to wear with this!


----------



## just_jill325

^^ thank you!! i really need to check their new line out!!!some of the lippies seem nice too! aack!


----------



## just_jill325

can someone who has NECTAR shimmer brick do a swatch for me? i am about 80% sure i want it, but want to be sure. I read from reviews that it is similar to NARS Orgasm but less pigmented?!?!

Unfortunately my BB counter ran out of this shimmer brick the first day and my only option is to get on ebay 

thanks!


----------



## holycooooow

just got the BB corrector, concealer brush, lip brush, and crystal lip gloss! I have a question about the corrector...can I also use it to cover up pimples besides the under-eye? And can I use it without a concealer?


----------



## devoted7

I'm getting my first BB product soon...I'm sooo scared to get addicted...ackkk!


----------



## devoted7

anyone own both bobbi brown's eyeliner brush and MAC's 209 brush? can you tell me what's the difference?


----------



## Bridget S.

just_jill325 said:


> can someone who has NECTAR shimmer brick do a swatch for me? i am about 80% sure i want it, but want to be sure. I read from reviews that it is similar to NARS Orgasm but less pigmented?!?!
> 
> Unfortunately my BB counter ran out of this shimmer brick the first day and my only option is to get on ebay
> 
> thanks!


Bobbi Brown online still has the nectar shimmer brick.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

devoted -  I have the Bobbi Brown liner brush, but I use Smashbox arced liner brush (the one with the bent tip). I found it is easier to use.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

just_jill325 said:


> can someone who has NECTAR shimmer brick do a swatch for me? i am about 80% sure i want it, but want to be sure. I read from reviews that it is similar to NARS Orgasm but less pigmented?!?!
> 
> Unfortunately my BB counter ran out of this shimmer brick the first day and my only option is to get on ebay
> 
> thanks!


 
I can't compare it to Orgasm (don't own it). It is supposed to be a highlighter not a blush. You could probably build it to use as a blush, but I think it would be too shimmery. Here are a couple of pics.

On the bronzer brush







It's hard to photograph, but here it is on me.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

holycooooow said:


> just got the BB corrector, concealer brush, lip brush, and crystal lip gloss! I have a question about the corrector...can I also use it to cover up pimples besides the under-eye? And can I use it without a concealer?


 
I don't see why not. Anyone have the corrector? Please chime in!


----------



## bisbee

I'm not sure about using the BB corrector for pimples...I'd suggest going on the BB site - you can talk "live" with a BB makeup artist. But...you certainly can use it without a concealor, if that works for you! I've done that when I need a heavier duty cover-up...otherwise, I use the Eye Brightener over it. 

By the way - I emailed BB complaining about the re-introduction of the Eye Brightener in the pen - with so much less product! They emailed me back - there is a program where you can order discontinued items and they will ship if it's found - I ordered 2 spare jars of the old Eye Brightener, and they showed up in a week!


----------



## devoted7

it'sanaddiction said:


> devoted -  I have the Bobbi Brown liner brush, but I use Smashbox arced liner brush (the one with the bent tip). I found it is easier to use.



thanks for the info! i've heard the bent brushes are a lot easier. I might consider that instead


----------



## just_jill325

it'sanaddiction said:


> I can't compare it to Orgasm (don't own it). It is supposed to be a highlighter not a blush. You could probably build it to use as a blush, but I think it would be too shimmery. Here are a couple of pics.
> 
> On the bronzer brush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to photograph, but here it is on me.



thank you for the swatch!!! i'm gonna buy it! lol i'm a sucker for peachy shimmers.

oh and BONUS! I already have the old Coral pot rouge blush..i think it's Calypso Coral so it will go perfect with this! yay!!!


----------



## just_jill325

Bridget S. said:


> Bobbi Brown online still has the nectar shimmer brick.



they don't ship to Canada


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Try Bloomingdales, Neiman Marcus, Saks, do any of these ship to Canada?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

just_jill325, neimanmarcus.com has it and they ship to canada.


----------



## just_jill325

^^ TY! i went ahead and got it! can't wait until I receive it!!!


----------



## missjenny2679

it'sanaddiction said:


> I don't see why not. Anyone have the corrector? Please chime in!


 

I have the corrector! I was told to use the one in the stick (which I bought as well) to cover up blemishes. I guess it's because the corrector is a little too "rich" for the face.


----------



## leggeks

Any news on BB F&F sale? They had one around the 3rd week in march last year. I really want to get some of these spring colors. Gorgeous!


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> thanks for the info! i've heard the bent brushes are a lot easier. I might consider that instead



Hey *devoted*...I have a great dupe suggestion for you...try the Sonia Kashuk bent eyeliner brush (only at Target).  It costs about $6 and it's wonderful!

*holycooooow*, I have the BB corrector (and LOVE it), and as someone who is blessed with the occasional hormonal acne I would probably not put the corrector on pimples.  I think it's too rich - the very best acne cover-up that I have ever used (it covers fabulously and actually does dry up the blemish!!!) is the Murad Acne Treatment concealer.  That thing is magic.  You can get it at Sephora or Ulta.


----------



## holycooooow

loquita: thank you as always hehe! you are so helpful~ i will try to check out that concealer next time!


----------



## Loquita

holycooooow said:


> loquita: thank you as always hehe! you are so helpful~ i will try to check out that concealer next time!



Yer welcome, m'dear!!  And that Murad concealer is the bomb - I have mad love for it, and have gotten several people hooked, lol.


----------



## Cheekers

it'sanaddiction said:


> I don't see why not. Anyone have the corrector? Please chime in!



I work for Bobbi as a makeup artist, the corrector is pink/salmon based and for under-eye use only. It is the miracle cure for covering the dark circles under eyes. In conjunction with the concealer, which is applied over it and yellow based (to match skin/foundation) the under eye area is both brightened and concealed. The corrector/concealer is not for the face, it is too heavy and would actually draw attention to pimples... for covering of acne, I would suggest the touch-up stik or even the foundation stick. The touch up is the foundation stick in smaller form, plus has added ingredients such as beeswax to really help it adhere to areas needing covered, yet all the while yellow based to match foundation/skin. HTH !


----------



## Cheekers

Loquita said:


> Oh yeah -- and I went to my CCO this afternoon and picked up a few BB items -- I'll post a pic tomorrow.  I got a gorgeous cream e/s called Splash (it's a warm light blue with a hint of gray), plus two bars of Bath soap to go with the new bottle of Bath that I bought the other day from F&F (my fourth bottle - I think I must be drinking it in my sleep).  I  this soap...the smell is gorgeous, and I am on my last bar from when it was originally in stores.  Sadly, it's been discontinued.
> 
> They have a really great selection of BB at my CCO.



I don't believe the bar is d/c ... we have several in stock !


----------



## Cheekers

The coral collection is one of my all-time faves, ladies if I can rec a lippie and gloss that looks fab on everyone, I say Calypso Glaze lip/Golden Nectar gloss.


----------



## leggeks

How lucky are you *Cheekers *to work with makeup all day!!! I told my husband my dream job is to be a makeup editor at a fashion mag so I can play with all the freebies they get. Second best job would be working with BB makeup all day making ladies feel pretty.


----------



## girlygirl3

Just wanted to pop in and say that I'm using the Bronze Shimmer long wear gel eyeliner with MAC's Quad 4 and I love it!


----------



## Loquita

Cheekers said:


> I don't believe the bar is d/c ... we have several in stock !



Really??? Great news - I have been told by at least one BB counter that it was no longer available.  

It's so cool to have you on this thread, btw!  

Thanks for answering our questions!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say that I'm using the Bronze Shimmer long wear gel eyeliner with MAC's Quad 4 and I love it!



Oooo...that sounds like a perfect combo!

(Mental note to self:  purchase Bronze Shimmer this weekend).

I had a BB MUA put that exact color on me once and I _loved_ it...but I was too chicken to buy it for myself because of my previous fear of liquid liners.  

Unfortunately for my wallet, I am now over that fear.


----------



## grace04

I am wondering if anyone here uses Bobbi's mascara, and if so, which one?  I have the Extreme Party mascara and Everything mascara. Sadly, I'm not real wild about either one.  My lashes are fine and thin, and while BB's mascara doesn't make them all glopped up, it also doesn't really make them stand out in any way.  I'm thinking about trying the No Smudge mascara, which has some good reviews on MUA.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Loquita

grace04 said:


> I am wondering if anyone here uses Bobbi's mascara, and if so, which one?  I have the Extreme Party mascara and Everything mascara. Sadly, I'm not real wild about either one.  My lashes are fine and thin, and while BB's mascara doesn't make them all glopped up, it also doesn't really make them stand out in any way.  I'm thinking about trying the No Smudge mascara, which has some good reviews on MUA.  Any recommendations?



You know, I have tried the No Smudge mascara (I got a deluxe sample a while ago), and it's fine - nothing fantastic, but not particularly bad, either.  

I personally don't think that mascaras are this line's strong suit - but then again, you are talking to someone who generally finds drugstore mascaras every bit as good as most department-store brand ones.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Oooo...that sounds like a perfect combo!
> 
> (Mental note to self: purchase Bronze Shimmer this weekend).
> 
> I had a BB MUA put that exact color on me once and I _loved_ it...but I was too chicken to buy it for myself because of my previous fear of liquid liners.
> 
> Unfortunately for my wallet, I am now over that fear.


 
Yes Yes I highly recommend it!  I've been wearing the Quad 4 practically every day!  One thing to note though is that I have not been using the Aztec color - note to _myself_:  try Bronze Shimmer with Aztec!


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> Hey *devoted*...I have a great dupe suggestion for you...try the Sonia Kashuk bent eyeliner brush (only at Target).  It costs about $6 and it's wonderful!



I was at target the other day looking at that and there was one left...someone totally broke it off! literally! I must go back and see if they restocked! thanks for the info!


----------



## grace04

Thanks for the mascara input, Loquita.  I agree that mascara isn't really BB's thing, but I keep hoping that she'll whiip something up that looks natural and dramatic at the same time, which is kind of a tall order!


----------



## Loquita

grace04 said:


> Thanks for the mascara input, Loquita.  I agree that mascara isn't really BB's thing, but I keep hoping that she'll whiip something up that looks natural and dramatic at the same time, which is kind of a tall order!



*grace*, that is EXACTLY what I am looking for in a mascara, too!!!  

You know, the best one that I have tried recently is MAC's Studio Fix (and it costs no more than $13).  The brush is unusual - it's got hard plastic nubs all over it, and it really lengthens and defines very well, without being clumpy.  

I also like Cover Girl Lash Exact, which is very similar (regular version, not the waterproof).  FYI, I wear contacts and neither of these mascaras bother them.  HTH!


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> I was at target the other day looking at that and there was one left...someone totally broke it off! literally! I must go back and see if they restocked! thanks for the info!



Poop!  You know, it took me a good while to land one of those brushes - I kept on looking at both of my Targets and finally found one about a month ago, and love it.  They are very popular.


----------



## Loquita

Any word about a possible BB F&F event?   

I am making a wish list in preparation....


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Haven't heard anything. I just rec'd my online order. I got the pot rouge in Cabo Coral, Gel Eyeliner in bronze shimmer, Metallic Lip Color in Coral Reef and free mini lipglosses.

Someone in the MAC thread suggested using the bronze eyeliner with the new Quad 4 so I thought I would give it a try! It is a beautiful color. And I love the lipstick, a lighter color that my MAC Fresh Salmon. Haven't tried the pot rouge yet, never used one before.


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Haven't heard anything. I just rec'd my online order. I got the pot rouge in Cabo Coral, Gel Eyeliner in bronze shimmer, Metallic Lip Color in Coral Reef and free mini lipglosses.
> 
> Someone in the MAC thread suggested using the bronze eyeliner with the new Quad 4 so I thought I would give it a try! It is a beautiful color. And I love the lipstick, a lighter color that my MAC Fresh Salmon. Haven't tried the pot rouge yet, never used one before.


 
Nice haul!

Yes, I've been wearing the Bronze Shimmer with the Quad 4 from MAC and I love it!  Let us know what you think!

I'm not heavily into BB but the new corals are really beautiful!  I'll have to see them IRL!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I'm glad you suggested getting the Bronze shimmer! I have quite a few of Bobbi's gel liners, but no browns. I haven't tried it with the quad, but I did try it on and I love the way it reflects, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Loquita

Beautiful choices, *it'sanaddiction*!  I was looking at the BB corals IRL the other day and they are gorgeous - so much so that I had trouble choosing one.  (DOH).  

I am def. getting the bronze shimmer liner soon...


----------



## just_jill325

woo hoo! i got my Nectar Shimmer Brick! Can't wait to try it out!!!!


----------



## krazydaisy

Are Bobbi Brown Blush very shimmery?


----------



## Loquita

krazydaisy said:


> Are Bobbi Brown Blush very shimmery?



The regular blushes (like Apricot, Nectar, etc.) are not shimmery at all - I have used several of them and love them in part for that reason.  HTH!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

krazydaisy said:


> Are Bobbi Brown Blush very shimmery?


 
Bobbi has blush, shimmer blush and shimmer bricks. I haven't used the regular blush. I have 2 shades of the shimmer blush, but they are not all that shimmery. They are very pigmented and I have to be careful and use a light hand. The shimmer bricks are shimmery.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Looks like the Cabana Coral LE palette (BG and NM only) is already sold out!


----------



## Loquita

^Wah!!!

I am trying not to order anything from the B&B website until I get some news about F&F.  Since I just got my tax return, this is becoming increasingly difficult.  ush:


----------



## devoted7

^what's their F&F discount usually at? 20%?


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> ^what's their F&F discount usually at? 20%?



Yep!  

They do it in late Nov/early Dec. and supposedly again in March.  Please please please let the rumor be true...I need some stuff (like my HG face lotion, for starters).


----------



## devoted7

^LOL! Macy's still has 20% CB and it's free shipping over $50. Not sure if they have everything you want, and down fall is that you don't get your CB for 60 days :/


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> ^LOL! Macy's still has 20% CB and it's free shipping over $50. Not sure if they have everything you want, and down fall is that you don't get your CB for 60 days :/



Great idea! But  just looked and while they carry most of the line, it looks like they don't carry all of the colors - at least not the one eyeliner I was looking for.  

I will check again, though - maybe it's just OOS.


----------



## baghagwb

a seller is offer me a bobbi brown brush set, but am unsure of its authenticity.  the set looks like this:

http://i353.photobucket.com/albums/r393/smalldinosaur/bobbibrown.jpg

is it authentic?


----------



## Loquita

baghagwb said:


> a seller is offer me a bobbi brown brush set, but am unsure of its authenticity.  the set looks like this:
> 
> http://i353.photobucket.com/albums/r393/smalldinosaur/bobbibrown.jpg
> 
> is it authentic?



Hmmm - the zipper pull looks pretty ok to me, but I have never seen a Bobbi Brown set that size, to be honest.  Is it supposed to be a travel set? Because BB travel sets do not usually contain multiple rows of brushes like that - it's usually one tidy row of brushes on each side of the little brush roll, and 4-6 brushes, max. Just to be safe, I would wait until someone else chimes in on this issue.

I am just a bit wary because even BB's artist-caliber sets do not look like that...but I could be wrong...


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> Hmmm - the zipper pull looks pretty ok to me, but I have never seen a Bobbi Brown set that size, to be honest.  Is it supposed to be a travel set? Because BB travel sets do not usually contain multiple rows of brushes like that - it's usually one tidy row of brushes on each side of the little brush roll, and 4-6 brushes, max. Just to be safe, I would wait until someone else chimes in on this issue.
> 
> I am just a bit wary because even BB's artist-caliber sets do not look like that...but I could be wrong...



NM used to have a BB luxury brush set. Here's the description:

"This luxurious set features 10 of Bobbi's essential Short-Handle Brushes, plus professional-grade Tweezers.  Set includes these Short-Handle Brushes: Concealer, Foundation, Eye Shader, Eye Shadow, Cream Shadow, Ultra Fine Eye Liner, Eye Brow, Face Blender, Bronzer, Blush. Brushes are nestled in a black, faux-leather zip case with a removable pouch to hold makeup favorites."

It retailed for $250 but is no longer available on the NM website. Could this be one of those sets?


----------



## baghagwb

Izzy's, I saw these too on the NM website but the one being offered to me by the seller comes in a different packaging and does not have a tweezer.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

baghagwb said:


> Izzy's, I saw these too on the NM website but the one being offered to me by the seller comes in a different packaging and does not have a tweezer.



I've only purchased BB brushes from Nordies or BB online so I don't know what to tell you other than if it seems to good to be true, it probably is ...


----------



## anitalilac

Hi ladies,

I am so glad I came upon this thread. I have own several brushes for the past 10 yrs..and it still holds well despite my eyeshadow brush being dipped in Vaseline petroleum jelly  by my then 2 yr old. 
And I have been using the gel eyeliner since it first came out and that is the only one that can withstand the humidity in Malaysia. 
My recent obesession, eyeliner gel in Black Mauve. It suits my Malaysian tanned faced very well and the plum lip liner that just enhances my lip color.
Too bad the Black Mauve is LE and I have to start scouring ebay ...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Hey experts!!

I have a few questions regarding the Creamy Concealer.

1. How long wearing is this concealer? Does it last all day without touch ups required?
2. Is the creamy concealer in the kit the exact same as the one minus the powder?
3. Is buying the kit worth it? Is the sheer loose powder anything special?

TIA ladies!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Anyone?


----------



## Loquita

Hi *Trolley-Dolly*!

(You have the cutest avatar, btw).    I can tell you from my experience with the creamy corrector (with some people use as a concealer by itself, or under their creamy concealer - the two products have very similar if not identical consistencies) that it is excellent.  I have combo skin that tends towards oily and every morning I put on the Creamy Corrector with a brush and then dab some loose powder on it.  I do not touch it up once during the day - and I generally apply my makeup around 9 am, and am home in the early evening/late afternoon.  The coverage is natural, yet thorough.  

As for the loose powder, I have not tried it. I would be shocked if it were bad, though. However, I do have a very similar little pot with concealer on top and powder underneath from Laura Mercier, and I adore it, especially for travel.  It's also a nice way to try two BB products for just a little bit more than the price of one.  And to answer your other question, the creamy concealer in the little pot with the powder is the same as the one that you can buy separately.  

I hope that this helps!  Later on I bet some others will chime in.


----------



## Loquita

anitalilac said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am so glad I came upon this thread. I have own several brushes for the past 10 yrs..and it still holds well despite my eyeshadow brush being dipped in Vaseline petroleum jelly  by my then 2 yr old.
> And I have been using the gel eyeliner since it first came out and that is the only one that can withstand the humidity in Malaysia.
> My recent obesession, eyeliner gel in Black Mauve. It suits my Malaysian tanned faced very well and the plum lip liner that just enhances my lip color.
> Too bad the Black Mauve is LE and I have to start scouring ebay ...



Hi *anitalilac*!  I am sorry that your fave eyeliner is LE...I hate that!    You might want to contact Bobbi Brown's website and ask them which one would be the best substitute - if enough people show interest in a product, sometimes they make it part of the permanent line.


----------



## Loquita

Okay, I was chatting with a BB rep online a bit ago (Yes, you are right: I am avoiding my work like NO BODY'S BUSINESS) and I learned the following sad news:

- The Bronze Shimmer Gel Eyeliner is being discontinued.    (Now I know why the neither the Bloomie's nor the Nordie's around here carry it, when I used to see it there).
- I asked about a spring F&F event, and the rep told me that she had not heard anything about it.  

(LIAR!!!!!)   

(At least I _hope_ that she was lying).


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Loquita said:


> Hi *Trolley-Dolly*!
> 
> (You have the cutest avatar, btw).    I can tell you from my experience with the creamy corrector (with some people use as a concealer by itself, or under their creamy concealer - the two products have very similar if not identical consistencies) that it is excellent.  I have combo skin that tends towards oily and every morning I put on the Creamy Corrector with a brush and then dab some loose powder on it.  I do not touch it up once during the day - and I generally apply my makeup around 9 am, and am home in the early evening/late afternoon.  The coverage is natural, yet thorough.
> 
> As for the loose powder, I have not tried it. I would be shocked if it were bad, though. However, I do have a very similar little pot with concealer on top and powder underneath from Laura Mercier, and I adore it, especially for travel.  It's also a nice way to try two BB products for just a little bit more than the price of one.  And to answer your other question, the creamy concealer in the little pot with the powder is the same as the one that you can buy separately.
> 
> I hope that this helps!  Later on I bet some others will chime in.




Thankyou soo much!


----------



## Loquita

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Thankyou soo much!



You're very welcome!!  

And btw, everyone - I just found a BB code valid on her website just for today!!  *In honor of International Women's Day (3/8), use the code "PPIWD" and you will get free shipping on any purchase, plus a deluxe sample of Extreme Party Mascara.*  I just placed an order for some Bronze Shimmer Gel Eyeliner and a Rich Color Gloss in Ruby Red.


----------



## Loquita

Just a little pic of my last BB order:







Rich Color Gloss in Ruby Red; Gel Eyeliner in Bronze Shimmer

I love the texture of the Rich Color Gloss - the color payoff is wonderful, and I _much_ prefer the doe foot applicator to BB's usual brush lip gloss applicators (which is the one thing that keeps me from buying more of her regular glosses).  Staying power is good, and it's not overly sticky.  The color is very pretty on, but I have to admit it's a bit darker than I expected, since I went by the short video on the product that BB has posted on the website.  I assumed that the model there was wearing this color (and I still think that she is), but she is very blonde/much fairer than I am so maybe that's why this color ended up looking a lot more brownish red on me.  I would definitely be willing to try another one of these, since I like this BB gloss formula best.

And the bronze shimmer is discontinued...so get it while you can!!!


----------



## sweetart

bronze shimmer looks so pretty! I have graphite and sapphire and  them! I think I'll add bronze to the buy list! 

Does anyone have or plan on buying the new "Natural Finish" Long Lasting Foundation? I'm always looking for a good foundation so I'd love to hear your reviews!

Description from Nordies:
All-day wear so you'll have soft-matte, even-looking skin without having to pile on powder throughout the day. Sponge-like powders absorb excess oil on the surface of the skin, while emollients lock in moisture to ensure skin remains perfectly balanced. Transfer-resistant formula helps create a barrier against heat and humidity for eight hours of wear. Even in the most humid climates, makeup stays in place. And like all of Bobbi's foundations, the shades are yellow-based for a natural look.
Perfect for oily and normal/combination skin.
Oil-free.
1 oz.
By Bobbi Brown


----------



## Loquita

^Hey *sweetart*!  (Hey Nico cutie!!! )

Yep, I also _love_ the graphite shimmer so I would def. get one while you can.  I am probably going to order a back-up.  I am so sad that it is going away...

And that new foundation has me intrigued.  It sounds _perfect_ for me.  Thanks for the info, I will check it out at the BB counter next time I go.  I have never been disappointed in a BB concealer, so I imagine that the foundation is great as well.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Just a little pic of my last BB order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich Color Gloss in Ruby Red; Gel Eyeliner in Bronze Shimmer
> 
> I love the texture of the Rich Color Gloss - the color payoff is wonderful, and I _much_ prefer the doe foot applicator to BB's usual brush lip gloss applicators (which is the one thing that keeps me from buying more of her regular glosses). Staying power is good, and it's not overly sticky. The color is very pretty on, but I have to admit it's a bit darker than I expected, since I went by the short video on the product that BB has posted on the website. I assumed that the model there was wearing this color (and I still think that she is), but she is very blonde/much fairer than I am so maybe that's why this color ended up looking a lot more brownish red on me. I would definitely be willing to try another one of these, since I like this BB gloss formula best.
> 
> And the bronze shimmer is discontinued...so get it while you can!!!


 
Congrats on getting bronze shimmer!  You'll love it!  I didn't know it's discontinued, so I'm sure glad I picked it up.  It's one of the few BB items that I have!  Well, the new aquamarine color strip palette is calling to me ...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Yay! Loquita, bronze shimmer, don't you love it? If it is going to be discontinued it will probably show up at the CCO.


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> Yay! Loquita, bronze shimmer, don't you love it? If it is going to be discontinued it will probably show up at the CCO.



I _do_ love it!! I actually bought it a few years ago after the MUA tried it on me at Nordie's and I thought it was gorgeous - but then I got home and was so afraid that I wouldn't be able to apply it well that I returned it without using it.  DOH. 

I used to have this fear of liquid/gel eyeliners that I have clearly overcome.


----------



## Loquita

And *sweetart*, I actually did end up going to Nordie's tonight and trying out the new BB foundation - and I liked it so much that I bought it.  The reviews online are stellar from what I have seen, but several of them recommend getting matched for the new foundation in person even if you have used other BB foundations before.  Oddly enough, it's still not on the BB website, though Nordie's has it online.

It has a wonderful texture, very light - and it disappears into your skin.  I will test-drive it at work on Monday and let you all know how it goes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I attended the Trend Show at Nordstrom yesterday and got some Bobbi Brown goodies...
not visible in the pic is Face Base Enriched cream (love love love this stuff) & my SA is super sweet so she threw in a new foundation brush to go along with the "Natural Finish" Long Lasting Foundation.


----------



## Loquita

DC-Cutie said:


> I attended the Trend Show at Nordstrom yesterday and got some Bobbi Brown goodies...
> not visible in the pic is Face Base Enriched cream (love love love this stuff) & my SA is super sweet so she threw in a new foundation brush to go along with the "Natural Finish" Long Lasting Foundation.



FANTASTIC haul!! And your SA is wonderful!!!

What do you think about the new foundation?  I got one last night and am trying it out tomorrow - please let me know what you think of it with the brush!

Here's my foundation - I use NC35/40ish in MAC, btw:


----------



## rainrowan

I only use Bobbi Brown concealer in Sand and it is hands down my most favorite concealer of all time. Sometimes it is the only thing I will use over primer on my face and it works wonders like a foundation.

Does anyone know if Bobbi Brown's foundations give full coverage? I'm considering buying a compact. If the coverage is not as full as their concealer, I may have to just stick with their concealer, it is that good!


----------



## rainrowan

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Hey experts!!
> 
> I have a few questions regarding the Creamy Concealer.
> 
> 1. How long wearing is this concealer? Does it last all day without touch ups required?
> 2. Is the creamy concealer in the kit the exact same as the one minus the powder?
> 3. Is buying the kit worth it? Is the sheer loose powder anything special?
> 
> TIA ladies!




I just saw your post. I  the BB creamy concealer.

1. It is very long wearing. I have an oily T-zone and use the concealer to cover dark blemishes around my eyes, on the nose, face near the nose and on my chin and forehead (pretty much the T-zone!). I don't need to touch up for hours, maybe blotting , it does not run at all.

2. I'm assuming it is, but the creamy concealer comes in a large number of shades

3. I don't know about the loose powder, I just follow it up with a dusting of mineral powder and sometimes with the Bobbi Brown loose powder in Sand/Light Orange?

Oh just one more thing, I cannot use it without priming my face first, otherwise, it just drags like mud. I prime it with the Monistat chafing gel or any dimethicone(sp?) primer will do. After that, the teensiest amount of BB creamy concealer goes a long way!!


----------



## Loquita

My impressions on the BB Natural Finish Long-Lasting Foundation:  

It is the best foundation I have EVER used, hands down...and this is coming from someone who generally loathes foundation, especially liquid foundation (before I was using Laura Mercier oil-free tinted moisturizer sometimes, but mostly just a bit of MAC Mineralize Natural Skinfinish on a daily basis). This foundation is incredibly comfortable, keeps shine at bay, and gives amazing coverage without looking like fake in the least.  In fact, when I put it on this morning (I just got back from work) it disappeared into my skin.  

My primary concern is evening out my skin tone, and this foundation is wonderful for that purpose.  I applied it by pumping a little bit of the foundation onto the back of my hand, and then dipping my MAC 130 brush into the foundation and applying.  I then perfected the foundation by dabbing at it with a moistened Beauty Blender Sponge.  

Nothing but high praise for this one!!!


----------



## Bridget S.

Please could one of you take a picture and post the ingredients of the new foundation?? (Prob easier to take a picture of the box than type out those 60000 ingredients! : )   ) 
This new foundation replaces the BB Oil Free - which is the only foundation I found with no '-methicone' products that clog my pores horribly! So I am curious if this has the dreaded -methicone products!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Loquita* - I have to agree, I used it for the 2nd time today and it's lovely, light and amazing. I like the fact that it's buildable to cover troublesome blemishes but not heavy.


----------



## Loquita

DC-Cutie said:


> *Loquita* - I have to agree, I used it for the 2nd time today and it's lovely, light and amazing. I like the fact that it's buildable to cover troublesome blemishes but not heavy.



Exactly - my skin looked fantastic, if I do say so myself...and again, I usually _hate_ liquid foundation.   

I am going to get some for my little sis next time I see her.  She is a broke full-time student but a true foundation connoisseur if there ever was one, so I know that she will appreciate it.


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> Please could one of you take a picture and post the ingredients of the new foundation?? (Prob easier to take a picture of the box than type out those 60000 ingredients! : )   )
> This new foundation replaces the BB Oil Free - which is the only foundation I found with no '-methicone' products that clog my pores horribly! So I am curious if this has the dreaded -methicone products!



Will do!  Just give me a bit - I kept the box just in case.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> My impressions on the BB Natural Finish Long-Lasting Foundation:
> 
> It is the best foundation I have EVER used, hands down...and this is coming from someone who generally loathes foundation, especially liquid foundation (before I was using Laura Mercier oil-free tinted moisturizer sometimes, but mostly just a bit of MAC Mineralize Natural Skinfinish on a daily basis). This foundation is incredibly comfortable, keeps shine at bay, and gives amazing coverage without looking like fake in the least. In fact, when I put it on this morning (I just got back from work) it disappeared into my skin.
> 
> My primary concern is evening out my skin tone, and this foundation is wonderful for that purpose. I applied it by pumping a little bit of the foundation onto the back of my hand, and then dipping my MAC 130 brush into the foundation and applying. I then perfected the foundation by dabbing at it with a moistened Beauty Blender Sponge.
> 
> Nothing but high praise for this one!!!


 
Wow, this foundation sounds GREAT!  I'll be looking for this after I finish my NARS Sheer Matte.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Wow, this foundation sounds GREAT!  I'll be looking for this after I finish my NARS Sheer Matte.



I would def. recommend it!  It has a nice semi-matte finish...my face stayed almost entirely oil-free all day.  No mean feat, lol.


----------



## Loquita

*Bridget *(and for anyone else who is interested), here is the list of ingredients from the back of the BB foundation box:







HTH!


----------



## DC-Cutie

as a point of reference: I'm using Golden 6 and tried it with both the Basic Brown loose powder and Golden Orange - both looked great.  Brown gave me a bit more color, but still blended just as well as Golden Orange.


----------



## Bridget S.

*Thank you so much Lo!!* The ladies at Nordies were supposed to call me when it came in to get the ingredients. I even called Bobbi Brown to get the ingredients list, but they gave me a another numbre to consumer affairs and I couldn't hold longer than 10 minutes! Now I will have to stock up on all the Oil Free I can find, because this has the dimethicones!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

you might want to try it (ask for a sample), because some -cones mixed with other items cancel out properties that most people don't like about -cones...


----------



## Bridget S.

My derm told me to avoid them as much as I could, over time they clog my pores so badly and it takes months of retinols to get them to unclog again. It's not worth it to me for foundation, I'm just going to scout for the Oil Free that I have been using successfully!


----------



## Loquita

^Aw, I am sorry that they are discontinuing your foundation, Bridget!  

I promise to let you know if I see some of it at my CCO, since they usually have a great selection of BB stuff  - what shade do you need?


----------



## holycooooow

Loquita said:


> I would def. recommend it!  It has a nice semi-matte finish...my face stayed almost entirely oil-free all day.  No mean feat, lol.



I'm sooooo excited to try this! Bobbi Brown's moisture rich foundation has been my absolute favorite, but now I gotta try this!


----------



## Loquita

holycooooow said:


> I'm sooooo excited to try this! Bobbi Brown's moisture rich foundation has been my absolute favorite, but now I gotta try this!



You def. should - I saw that  the moisture rich doesn't work for you in the summer, so this would probably be a great formula to switch off to for then!

I am loving it.


----------



## Bridget S.

Loquita said:


> ^Aw, I am sorry that they are discontinuing your foundation, Bridget!
> 
> I promise to let you know if I see some of it at my CCO, since they usually have a great selection of BB stuff  - what shade do you need?


I'm Warm Ivory, shade #1! Thanks!


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> I'm Warm Ivory, shade #1! Thanks!



I will keep my eyes peeled!  You have my word!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I ordered a tube of the Lathering Tube Soap, and received 3 travel sized samples. I really like the Tube Soap, it lathers up quite a bit but doesn't leave my skin dry.

The samples are: Extreme Party Mascara
SPF15 Face Lotion
Lipgloss clear


----------



## DC-Cutie

I absolutely love my Bobbi Brown SA.  Yesterday I stopped by the store just say "hello" and she says, "oh great, I'm glad you came in I have something for you".  She handed me a bag of:
full size sample of under eye balm
 full size Everything mascara
 full size lip crayon in Raisin Berry (luv, luv, luv!!!) 
 full size Bronzer brush 

I was so excited to get this unexpected gift


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Wow, that's a very nice surprise


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> I ordered a tube of the Lathering Tube Soap, and received 3 travel sized samples. I really like the Tube Soap, it lathers up quite a bit but doesn't leave my skin dry.
> 
> The samples are: Extreme Party Mascara
> SPF15 Face Lotion
> Lipgloss clear



Thanks for the review of the Tube Soap!  I have been curious out it.  Next time I go in I will ask for a sample.


----------



## Loquita

DC-Cutie said:


> I absolutely love my Bobbi Brown SA.  Yesterday I stopped by the store just say "hello" and she says, "oh great, I'm glad you came in I have something for you".  She handed me a bag of:
> full size sample of under eye balm
> full size Everything mascara
> full size lip crayon in Raisin Berry (luv, luv, luv!!!)
> full size Bronzer brush
> 
> I was so excited to get this unexpected gift




WOW! You have an awesome SA!  I actually went by tonight to tell the SA who perfectly matched me for the new foundation how much I loved it and to thank her, but she wasn't in.  She did the best job of picking a shade for me that anyone has ever done.  I am wearing the foundation every day, which is _unheard of _for me.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita said:


> Thanks for the review of the Tube Soap! I have been curious out it. Next time I go in I will ask for a sample.


 
Yep, that's how I first tried it! 

Now I need to get a sample of the Buffing Grains. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## sweetart

Thanks for the review! I got a sample of it a few days ago and like it a lot better than their skin foundation! I only had enough for 2 applications though  



Loquita said:


> My impressions on the BB Natural Finish Long-Lasting Foundation:
> 
> It is the best foundation I have EVER used, hands down...and this is coming from someone who generally loathes foundation, especially liquid foundation (before I was using Laura Mercier oil-free tinted moisturizer sometimes, but mostly just a bit of MAC Mineralize Natural Skinfinish on a daily basis). This foundation is incredibly comfortable, keeps shine at bay, and gives amazing coverage without looking like fake in the least.  In fact, when I put it on this morning (I just got back from work) it disappeared into my skin.
> 
> My primary concern is evening out my skin tone, and this foundation is wonderful for that purpose.  I applied it by pumping a little bit of the foundation onto the back of my hand, and then dipping my MAC 130 brush into the foundation and applying.  I then perfected the foundation by dabbing at it with a moistened Beauty Blender Sponge.
> 
> Nothing but high praise for this one!!!


----------



## Loquita

sweetart said:


> Thanks for the review! I got a sample of it a few days ago and like it a lot better than their skin foundation! I only had enough for 2 applications though



Are you going to get it?  I am hooked.  

And I am going to vote for Team Nico right now!!!


----------



## beth001

I got a little sample envelope of the Buffing Grains a few years ago, took it with me on a trip and just loved it.  It felt really nice and scrubby without being scratchy.  You mix it with water or with a cleansing lotion.  I waited a long time before purchasing it, but the truth is I don't use it all that much.  Why not?  (You might laugh...) Well, because it requires a lot of rinsing and all that splashing makes a real mess at my sink, LOL.  I've gotten so used to using Olay face cloths that you just wet and wipe -- without making a big sloppy wet mess in the sink, that I just don't bother to use my grains very often.  Come to think of it... I should just put it in my shower.  Wait, it's in a glass bottle, isn't it?  Probably not smart.  Oh well.


it'sanaddiction said:


> Yep, that's how I first tried it!
> 
> Now I need to get a sample of the Buffing Grains. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Thanks, I really should just buy it. I totally know what you mean about not making a mess at the sink, lol! Sometimes I put a face scrub or cleanser in the palm of my hand and then get in the shower. It keeps the sink clean and the clutter out of my shower!


----------



## krazydaisy

I tried a beauty brick or something like that, it's gorgeous


----------



## Bridget S.

Free shipping on any order, code is COLOR5, valid through midnight EST 03.26.2010, also get a free mini perfectly defined mascara.


----------



## Karenada

Just wondering about the bonfire,orchid and aquamarine palette on bb us site and just wondering whether its released also in the uk as its not on the UK website.TIA


----------



## Loquita

Kitty2sweet said:


> Just wondering about the bonfire,orchid and aquamarine palette on bb us site and just wondering whether its released also in the uk as its not on the UK website.TIA



Hmmm - I am not sure about that one...but if you do the instant chat with the customer service reps on the website, they will tell you right away!  I have always found them to be very helpful.


----------



## Loquita

My 15 minute trip to Nordie's was rather "productive": 






Bobbi Brown Lightening Spot Treatment/Corrector SPF 25; BB Long-Wearing Cream e/s in Bone; Samples (in Dior containers) of BB Lathering Tube Soap and BB Buffing Grains (in honor of *it'sanaddiction*).  

The other item is a YSL l/l in #17...I also got a beautiful, beautiful YSL Rouge Volupte l/s in Sensual Silk #2, but it was OOS so they are shipping it to me for free.  I can't wait!!!

BB is _killing_ me lately...she keeps on coming up with the products that I have been dreaming about forever, lol.


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Thanks, I really should just buy it. I totally know what you mean about not making a mess at the sink, lol! Sometimes I put a face scrub or cleanser in the palm of my hand and then get in the shower. It keeps the sink clean and the clutter out of my shower!



The MUA told me last night that you can also mix the buffing grains in with a bit of the lathering tube soap to make a cleansing scrub...I am going to try this - and I usually just put it in my hand and jump in the shower, too!


----------



## *Jem*

Does anyone have the artist lip palette? I am dying for this! I need someone to kill my lemming..Is BB lipstick horrible? its a great deal though, 42 shades for $225.


----------



## Karenada

Loquita said:


> Hmmm - I am not sure about that one...but if you do the instant chat with the customer service reps on the website, they will tell you right away! I have always found them to be very helpful.


 thanks, just emailed them hopefully they will get back with a response


----------



## Loquita

Kitty2sweet said:


> thanks, just emailed them hopefully they will get back with a response



They will - they are very good about that, I have found!  If you want an answer even more quickly, you can do the instant chat with them during business hours, too.


----------



## beth001

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Thanks, I really should just buy it. I totally know what you mean about not making a mess at the sink, lol! Sometimes I put a face scrub or cleanser in the palm of my hand and then get in the shower. It keeps the sink clean and the clutter out of my shower!



Well there's a good idea... except I think I'm too clumsy (especially in the A.M.)  I'd probably drop the handful of grains on the shower floor on my way in.  LOL.


----------



## Loquita

I tried the lather tube soap and the buffing grains together...LOVE them!!! 

I may get some as soon as my ban is over in May (or when my current facial cleanser runs out, whichever comes first).


----------



## girlygirl3

:lolots:
*Lo *- I love your avatar!

I can't believe you're on a ban, but I see you've updated your bag wishlist.  I started on this forum with Bal bags!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita said:


> I tried the lather tube soap and the buffing grains together...LOVE them!!!
> 
> I may get some as soon as my ban is over in May (or when my current facial cleanser runs out, whichever comes first).


 
I am going to get the buffing grains as soon as I finish up my current scrub, LOL. I need to start finishing at least some products!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> :lolots:
> *Lo *- I love your avatar!
> 
> I can't believe you're on a ban, but I see you've updated your bag wishlist.  I started on this forum with Bal bags!



Thanks, gorgeous.  

I used to have some Bals, took a break, and now am back...It's a Chloe/Bal/YSl spring!!! 

And I am dead serious about the cosmetics ban.  I reorganized all of my stuff and I need to enjoy what I already have which is more than enough for one person (or two, or three...you get the idea).


----------



## girlygirl3

Sorry, no pics - having technical difficulties - but here's my haul:

Skin Foundation in Warm Natural 4.5
Lathering Tube Soap
Buffing Grains for Face

GWP at Bloomies: Party Eyes Kit which includes samples of Galaxy Long-Wear Cream Shadow, Extreme Party Mascara and Instant Long-Wear Eye Make up Remover!

I went to try on the new Natural Finish foundation and while it was nice, I went with Skin because it gives me a more dewy finish AND I found out that my skin is no longer as oily as I think!  (Getting older )  I still have the oily tzone though.  Anyway, I like the way this feels and because it is yellow-based, I think I see a truer color match!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Sorry, no pics - having technical difficulties - but here's my haul:
> 
> Skin Foundation in Warm Natural 4.5
> Lathering Tube Soap
> Buffing Grains for Face
> 
> GWP at Bloomies: Party Eyes Kit which includes samples of Galaxy Long-Wear Cream Shadow, Extreme Party Mascara and Instant Long-Wear Eye Make up Remover!
> 
> I went to try on the new Natural Finish foundation and while it was nice, I went with Skin because it gives me a more dewy finish AND I found out that my skin is no longer as oily as I think!  (Getting older )  I still have the oily tzone though.  Anyway, I like the way this feels and because it is yellow-based, I think I see a truer color match!



Hey!  We wear the same color foundation in BB!  I am so glad that you like the Skin - it is really nice, too!  And I am crazy about the smell of the Tube Soap...I love the way that so many of BB's products smell so clean...

Great haul!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Hey! We wear the same color foundation in BB! I am so glad that you like the Skin - it is really nice, too! And I am crazy about the smell of the Tube Soap...I love the way that so many of BB's products smell so clean...
> 
> Great haul!


 
Wow, the same color!  Well, actually, I'm a little surprised because I SWEAR I'm lighter now than in the summer!

I'm holding off on the Tube Soap and Buffing Grains because I'm still on my Shu cleansing oil, but I couldn't wait to OWN these!  

I went back to the BB counter today and got a MUA to help me with the Orchid palette - it's sooooo pretty!  This one's next on my list!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Wow, the same color!  Well, actually, I'm a little surprised because I SWEAR I'm lighter now than in the summer!
> 
> I'm holding off on the Tube Soap and Buffing Grains because I'm still on my Shu cleansing oil, but I couldn't wait to OWN these!
> 
> I went back to the BB counter today and got a MUA to help me with the Orchid palette - it's sooooo pretty!  This one's next on my list!




I am actually lighter, too - usually an NC 35 in the winter, and NC40 in the summer.  

I gotta check out the Orchid palette!!!


----------



## girlygirl3

Just got my Orchid Palette today!!  I couldn't resist!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Just got my Orchid Palette today!!  I couldn't resist!



I wanna see it!!!


----------



## beth001

I couldn't resist either, but I went for the Aquamarine.  In spite of the fact that I've followed the "No blue eyeshadow" rule for >35 years!


----------



## Loquita

beth001 said:


> I couldn't resist either, but I went for the Aquamarine.  In spite of the fact that I've followed the "No blue eyeshadow" rule for >35 years!



You know, I wore electric blue eyeliner with fuchsia shadow back in the day and after that I swore it off - but I have since eaten my words, because I really _do _think that blue shadow can be gorgeous.  Esp. the way that BB does it - she is anything if not tasteful with color.  

In fact, I often wish that she would use _more_ color!


----------



## girlygirl3

I was actually drawn to the Aquamarine palette first, but something made me go with Orchid.  Hmm, I may decide to get them all!  

Anyway, I finally got a pic of the Orchid with my Blackberry.  Best I can do right now.  You'll see some reflections hitting off the shields that are on each the lippies and the e/s.  I like that extra touch!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> I was actually drawn to the Aquamarine palette first, but something made me go with Orchid.  Hmm, I may decide to get them all!
> 
> Anyway, I finally got a pic of the Orchid with my Blackberry.  Best I can do right now.  You'll see some reflections hitting off the shields that are on each the lippies and the e/s.  I like that extra touch!



Thanks for the pic!  I LOVE the purple - purple looks so amazing with brown eyes, it's one of my favorite combos...

I am not.going.to.the.BB.website.  

Loquita.is.on.a.big.fat.BAN!!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl, I was definately eyeing that palette! Beautiful colors, but I'm afraid it's too cool for me.

There is an offer at Bobbibrown.com - Free with any purchase - *code - SPRING* - travel sized lipgloss and a travel size spf 15 face lotion, that's in addition to the 2 free samples at checkout. If you sign up to be a beauty insider, you will always receive free shipping.

There are also web only items, have any of you checked them out? I ordered a Cabana Coral palette that's an online exclusive. Beautiful shadows and lippies. Can't wait to get it! Will post pics asap


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction - i just got the email for the cabana coral palette - it's sooo pretty!  do you think this one is better than the bonfire palette?

i did see the latest offers you mentioned, so i guess i am signed up  - woo hoo!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl, I like it better. Cabana Coral palette has 6 eyeshadow shades and 4 lippies. I realize each is a little smaller, but I have never finished a color in a palette anyway. And I'm not crazy about super dark browns, like the one in the bonfire palette. But aren't the lippies in the bonfire and Orchid palette pot rouges? So they can be used as a blush too, the Cabana Coral has lipsticks. I like all the palettes a lot, it's great to see some color in her palettes!


----------



## devoted7

girlygirl: pretty palette! 

does anyone know when BB's F&F is and is it 20% or 25% off? TIA!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I think it's in the fall, maybe October? Way too long to wait


----------



## girlygirl3

I agree - too long!  Especially since I needed that new coral cabana palette!  I just ordered it!


----------



## devoted7

Ewww. that is wayy too long  BOO!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Yay, girlygirl! I just checked tracking on mine, looks like maybe tomorrow. Just can't wait to see it IRL!


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Me too!

The CS seems to be on their toes.  I ordered last night, applied the code SPRING but I was still charged with shipping.  I emailed them with my order number and this morning I already got a reply that I was getting credited!  Wow, that's quick!

So far, I like using the Orchid palette and yes they come with pot rouges.  Very nice!  I don't use cream blushes very much, but these are very easy to work with.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I'm glad to hear we can count on their CS! I rec'd my order today. I got a Bronzer Powder in Medium and the lovely Cabana Coral Lip & Eye Palette. I haven't tried the palette yet, can't quite bring myself to put a dent in those pretty colors! I will soon though, I bought both items for my trip to Florida in a few weeks!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^I'm glad to hear we can count on their CS! I rec'd my order today. I got a Bronzer Powder in Medium and the lovely Cabana Coral Lip & Eye Palette. I haven't tried the palette yet, can't quite bring myself to put a dent in those pretty colors! I will soon though, I bought both items for my trip to Florida in a few weeks!


 
Congratulations, I have the feeling you'll get a lot of mileage out of palette and the bronzer!  I'm jealous of your upcoming trip!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^I'm glad to hear we can count on their CS! I rec'd my order today. I got a Bronzer Powder in Medium and the lovely Cabana Coral Lip & Eye Palette. I haven't tried the palette yet, can't quite bring myself to put a dent in those pretty colors! I will soon though, I bought both items for my trip to Florida in a few weeks!



Got the palette but also saving it for Fla next week-- where  are you headed? On a side note, used Golden Nectar shimmer lip gloss today for 1st time -- LOVE IT!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl, thanks, can't wait! You should have your order soon, their shipping is fast.

Izzy's Mom. We are staying at a condo in Pompano Beach (Ft Lauderdale area). Leaving the first week of May. How about you? Golden Nectar sounds summery too, I love Bobbi's glosses!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> *girlygirl, thanks, can't wait! You should have your order soon, their shipping is fast.*
> 
> Izzy's Mom. We are staying at a condo in Pompano Beach (Ft Lauderdale area). Leaving the first week of May. How about you? Golden Nectar sounds summery too, I love Bobbi's glosses!


 
Wow, you're right, I got my palette today!  It's sooo pretty!  I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Loquita

Has anyone else tried the new Brightening Spot Treatment Corrector?  

I bought it a few weeks ago but returned it yesterday - I was truly disappointed, especially since I love BB's concealers, correctors, and foundations so much.  I really wanted to like it, since I could truly use a corrector with SPF that also lightens up my hyperpigmentation!

The formula doesn't blend well at all since the corrector itself is so dry - and then there's the whole color selection issue.  I am between the Bisque and Dark Peach, but the Bisque is too light and pinkish on me, whereas the Dark Peach is a tad too orange.  Aw, poop.  I hope that someone else has better luck than I did with this one.  

How is everyone liking their new palettes??? I saw them and they are beautiful! 

I am very tempted by the new coral one...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Still haven't even swatched it (coral), LOL! Going out to dinner Sat night, maybe then.

Sorry, didn't buy the spot treatment, but thought about it.


----------



## girlygirl3

^^ I love my coral palette!  I've been using the e/s pretty much everyday.  The colors are subtle for day, which means I can use a more bold lipstick.  I've used the lipsticks in this palette but I found out they're really dry if you apply with your finger.  I need to use the brush in the palette and it's much better!  I also love the orchid palette.  Actually, I like to carry them and I usually don't carry palettes!


----------



## Karenada

currently bobbibrown is doing free standard delivery until sunday midnight (18th april) the discount code is *SPRINGFD*
Took advantage and made my first ever bb order purchased the rich color gloss in pink buff and melon, cant wait to recieve this.


----------



## leggeks

I've had to stay away because I over did it during Nov. F&F sale and the holidays, but y'all have gotten such pretty things. Loving the colors... I guess I'm getting that itch again. I'm out of my skin foundation and would love to try the foundation.

I'm so T-zone oily though, will it be good even for that?


----------



## beth001

Loving my new Aquamarine Palette!  I've learned to use that pale blue very subtly, and I like it.  Here's what I do:  White all over, then either silver or gray in the crease, then a soft dusting of the aqua on the lid.  Lined with anything.  The cheek colors are great on my cheeks.  Not a fan of them on the lips, but I have a gazillion lipsticks and glosses anyway.

I am a HUGE Bobbi Brown fan, but here is my HUGE complaint:  She discontinued the Under Eye Brightener in the pot.  I used to buy a little pot and use it every day over my concealer.  It just erased all the shadows and stayed all day.  And a pot would last me an entire year.  This new pen formula isn't as thick, doesn't apply as nicely, doesn't work quite as well, and will run out much sooner.  Bummer.


----------



## leggeks

Saks is doing their F&F sale and it's 10% off cosmetics. 
They also do fantastic complimentary gift boxing so be sure to ask for that too!
I'm having a hard time with the site though.

Code is: *friend2*
Good thru April 25


----------



## leggeks

With a $65 purchase you can get a full size lip gloss in Nougat

*shine5*


----------



## leggeks

Here's another one. Don't know if any of you are familiar with QVC but BB is on there and they have a special value of the day (TSV) and Bobbi will be on May 20th with a new set. Don't know price or colors but her last set as a TSV was about $90.
*A95170 Bobbi Brown Day to Night 6 Piece Collection* includes: 


.25oz.-5 Well Eye Shadow Palette w/mirror & dual ended brush
.15 oz-5 Well Lip Palette w/ mirror & lip brush
.1 oz. jar of Caviar, Long Wear Gel Eyeliner
.14 fl oz. of vial of Popsicle,Sheer Lip Gloss
.14 oz compact of Washed Rose,Shimmer Blush
an ultra fine eyeliner mini brush with cap & a tip card


----------



## leggeks

devoted7 said:


> girlygirl: pretty palette!
> 
> does anyone know when BB's F&F is and is it 20% or 25% off? TIA!


 

Didn't she have 3 last year? One in March, then June, and the last one was Nov. or Dec. right? 

jeeeez, I hope she gives us a summer one at least!


----------



## Loquita

leggeks said:


> I've had to stay away because I over did it during Nov. F&F sale and the holidays, but y'all have gotten such pretty things. Loving the colors... I guess I'm getting that itch again. I'm out of my skin foundation and would love to try the foundation.
> 
> I'm so T-zone oily though, will it be good even for that?



Thanks for posting all of the awesome deals, that's so sweet of you!!  

And I would DEFINITELTY recommend the new Natural Finish Foundation with SPG - I have a pretty oily T-zone, too, and it is fabulous...easily my favorite foundation ever!!! (And I am known for disliking foundation, esp. liquid foundation).  It goes on beautifully, and disappears into the skin.  I wear it from early in the morning until evening (and sometimes until very late) with just a few very quick blotting powder touchups during the day that are more out of habit than necessity.  It wears very well.  

If you can get to a BB counter, get it color-matched there, though - for some reason a lot of people are saying that the colors are different from the other foundations, so the color you use in one formula might not be the same as you use in the Natural Finish.  HTH!


----------



## Loquita

I am glad that you didn't buy the spot treatment.  I hate to say it but it's the worst BB product I have ever tried.  

I am actually going to contact the company and let them know what I think because call me wacky but I get the sense that BB is such a perfectionist that she would actually want to know how to improve the product.  It's getting very poor review on the BB website, even.  

Can't wait to see everyone's Coral stuff!


----------



## Loquita

beth001 said:


> Loving my new Aquamarine Palette!  I've learned to use that pale blue very subtly, and I like it.  Here's what I do:  White all over, then either silver or gray in the crease, then a soft dusting of the aqua on the lid.  Lined with anything.  The cheek colors are great on my cheeks.  Not a fan of them on the lips, but I have a gazillion lipsticks and glosses anyway.
> 
> I am a HUGE Bobbi Brown fan, but here is my HUGE complaint:  She discontinued the Under Eye Brightener in the pot.  I used to buy a little pot and use it every day over my concealer.  It just erased all the shadows and stayed all day.  And a pot would last me an entire year.  This new pen formula isn't as thick, doesn't apply as nicely, doesn't work quite as well, and will run out much sooner.  Bummer.



Hey *beth*,

That stinks about the under eye brightener...maybe if enough people complain she will switch it back?  I have been on the verge of buying the new version of it myself several times but the so-so reviews swayed me (I never tried the original, which is a bummer).  Have you tried the Corrector under your concealer instead, though?  I use that and it is fantastic!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Here's find for today: Receive a complimentary deluxe sample of Extra Eye Repair Cream, yours with any Bobbie Brown purchase. This is at Neiman Marcus online and there is also a free shipping code NMSHOP.


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Has anyone tried the Extra Eye Repair Cream?  It was voted as best eye cream in the latest issue of SELF magazine.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

girlygirl3 said:


> ^ Has anyone tried the Extra Eye Repair Cream?  It was voted as best eye cream in the latest issue of SELF magazine.



Never tried it but that's what free deluxe samples are good for


----------



## girlygirl3

Izzy's Mom said:


> Never tried it but that's what free deluxe samples are good for


 
So right!


----------



## leggeks

leggeks said:


> Here's another one. Don't know if any of you are familiar with QVC but BB is on there and they have a special value of the day (TSV) and Bobbi will be on May 20th with a new set. Don't know price or colors but her last set as a TSV was about $90.
> *A95170 Bobbi Brown Day to Night 6 Piece Collection* includes:
> 
> 
> .25oz.-5 Well Eye Shadow Palette w/mirror & dual ended brush
> .15 oz-5 Well Lip Palette w/ mirror & lip brush
> .1 oz. jar of Caviar, Long Wear Gel Eyeliner
> .14 fl oz. of vial of Popsicle,Sheer Lip Gloss
> .14 oz compact of Washed Rose,Shimmer Blush
> an ultra fine eyeliner mini brush with cap & a tip card


 
Here's a picture of what the kit will look like. And here's the link to see better pics of the itmes. http://www.qvc.com/detail/ViewOptio...cted&showDebug=false&classcode=&grpitem=FALSE


----------



## Loquita

I got a few things today - another one of my HG daily face lotion/SPF/mattifier, and a long-wearing cream eyeshadow in Beach Bronze:







And the SA gave me an interesting suggestion - when I asked her if she had anymore of the discontinued (waaaaah) Bronze Shimmer gel eyeliner left, she suggested that I use the Beach Bronze eye shadow as a liner in its place.  I will try this and report back.  Here's a pic of the Bronze Shimmer eye liner (it's my last one - I am hoarding it for some freaky reason) next to the Beach Bronze eyeshadow so that you can compare:


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I would never even have thought to try it! Yes, let us know what you think.

I placed an order from Nordstrom and have one of the new SPF lip colors coming. I chose Nectarine.


----------



## girlygirl3

^ You mean the new lip treatments?  Let us know what you think!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Yep, and I will


----------



## SweetCandy

I am looking for a BB foundation for very oily skin and olive undetones?! Anyone could advice me out there &#57431;?


----------



## Loquita

SweetCandy said:


> I am looking for a BB foundation for very oily skin and olive undetones?! Anyone could advice me out there &#57431;?



I have the same skin type, and would definitely recommend the new Natural Finish Long-wearing Foundation with SPF 15.  I imagine that by now everyone around here is sick of hearing me rave about this stuff, but it is my favorite foundation of all time - it does last all day, disappears into your skin, and looks very natural while providing medium to light coverage.  And it helps to tame the oil in my T-Zone for sure.  

http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/...ATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY22761&PRODUCT_ID=PROD15729

If you have a BB counter nearby, I would definitely recommend getting color-matched in person for this formula, as the colors don't seem to match exactly up to this of BB's other foundations.  HTH! 

Again, I really love this product.  I hope that you have luck with it, too.


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^I would never even have thought to try it! Yes, let us know what you think.
> 
> I placed an order from Nordstrom and have one of the new SPF lip colors coming. I chose Nectarine.



Ahhhhh...I will check this out!!  Thanks for the tip!  

I love BB's Nectarine stuff, too.


----------



## SweetCandy

Thank you so much Loquita


----------



## Loquita

SweetCandy said:


> Thank you so much Loquita



You're welcome!  I bet that you can get a sample to try before committing, too - 

Please let me know what you think!


----------



## SweetCandy

Loquita: I went to the mall tonight and checked out BB! But I was not lucky enough to get someone to help me with anything!!! The girls did not seam to care at all, and so because I knew that I was not going to get what I was looking for, I left.. I am very disappointed and mad on how unprofessional they were!!


----------



## leggeks

^^^I know that's directed at Loquita but it's happened to me a couple of times. I was ready to spend a load and they could care less I was standing there. So I tried the colors there and went home and ordered online. I was a bit surprised because it was Nordstoms and they have always been so warm and welcoming.


----------



## karester

Yeah that happened to me when I went to Bloomies to check out BB.  The girl at the counter was very snobbish and talked on the phone most of the time.  When I asked for a sample to see what shade foundation I'd be, she sighed and handed me a couple packets and got back on the phone.

I was the only person there in the entire beauty section.


----------



## SweetCandy

I am glad to see that nothing is wrong with me and some of you experienced the same thing.. I was also the only one at the counter. I even got closer to them to make them understand that I was waiting for someone to come but they looked at me like snob!! It was late in the afternoon so I guess they were just waiting to go home, well I had just left work myself and was very tired. I am pretty sure that my work day is a lot harder than theirs!!!


----------



## Loquita

That is horrible, I am so sorry to hear about your negative experience, *SweetCandy*!  

You know, I think it would be worthwhile - especially if we are talking about a place like Nordstrom's, which really emphasizes CS - if you asked to speak to the manager of the cosmetics department or the person in charge of BB there.  I don't think it's unreasonable at all to expect to be acknowledged and asked if you can be helped in a timely, courteous fashion!  I always try to let the manager know when I have received great service, and also when it's not so great - I think that they want to know those things.


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> Yeah that happened to me when I went to Bloomies to check out BB.  The girl at the counter was very snobbish and talked on the phone most of the time.  When I asked for a sample to see what shade foundation I'd be, she sighed and handed me a couple packets and got back on the phone.
> 
> I was the only person there in the entire beauty section.



This is very, very lame.  I would be MAD.  There have been many times when I have received a sample, loved the item, and then went back to buy the product...and specifically asked for the person who gave me the sample in the first place so that they could get credit for the sale!  

That saleswoman totally shot herself in the foot, IMO.


----------



## Loquita

leggeks said:


> ^^^I know that's directed at Loquita but it's happened to me a couple of times. I was ready to spend a load and they could care less I was standing there. So I tried the colors there and went home and ordered online. I was a bit surprised because it was Nordstoms and they have always been so warm and welcoming.



UGGGGGG....you know, a few weeks ago I was in Nordie's and this happened to me - I stood there for _several_ minutes without even a "Hello, Can I help you?"  I started to get annoyed, so I left without buying anything. (And it was a weekday evening, so they were not busy). Their loss.  

Clearly, neither you nor I are asking to be treated like queens...why is it so hard to say hello to a potential customer?  If they only knew how much we are willing to shell out on BB stuff!!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I wanted to report back that I finally used my coral palette! For the eyes I started with the new MAC (sorry Bobbi) coral paint pot mostly as a base but did use some in the crease too. Then applied  a couple of the palettes shadows. I also used BB bronze shimmer gel eyeliner. I was very pleased with the look and the shadows didn't fade or crease after 8 hours. I also used one of the lighter lippies in the palette, BB Cabo Coral pot rouge blush and a couple of swipes from the Nectar Shimmerbrick. 

Has anyone seen on the blogs Bobbi's new makeup for summer? There are some gorgeous cream shadows that will be hard to resist!


----------



## Loquita

^I am desperately trying to resist the Coral Palette.... 

And thanks for posting about the new shadows - they are beautiful!!!

I have a serious addition to those cream shadows. They are perfection, my  only complaint is that I would like more color selection - but it appears that my wish will be granted shortly.


----------



## girlygirl3

*itsanaddiction *- that's a great idea using the coral paint pot as a base for bb's coral palette!  i don't have the paint pot so i didn't even think to put these together!  i'll have to check it out.

*loquita *- your hauls are always awesome!  i really need to check out more of the cream eyeshadows.  are the metallic e/s the same as the regular e/s?


----------



## leggeks

it'sanaddiction said:


> Has anyone seen on the blogs Bobbi's new makeup for summer? There are some gorgeous cream shadows that will be hard to resist!


 
those are perfect!!!! I'm fair/blond and want that fresh, cool summer look. These will be in my box soon. I just hope they are not metallic. I can do shimmer but not BB metallic cream shadows. 

Anyone else look like they have scaly fish eyes when you use them? It looks like flakes of fish scales on my eyes even after I blend blend blend. Not cute.


----------



## girlygirl3

leggeks said:


> those are perfect!!!! I'm fair/blond and want that fresh, cool summer look. These will be in my box soon. I just hope they are not metallic. I can do shimmer but not BB metallic cream shadows.
> 
> Anyone else look like they have scaly fish eyes when you use them? It looks like flakes of fish scales on my eyes even after I blend blend blend. Not cute.


 
Oh really?  That's not nice at all.  Thanks for the comment!  Actually MAC's Bare Study paint pot applies that way on me, so I no longer have it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

leggeks, 4 out of 5 of the new creams are metallics. I'm don't get that fishscale look, but I do prefer a satin finish. Maybe these new ones will be a little different. Worth checking out at the counter!

I have one of the new treatment lip shines in Nectarine. Pretty coral with shine. Applies like Bobbi's cream lipsticks, I like that. THese have SPF 15, which really is why I wanted to try it. I wouldn't mind another in a pink.

Nectarine


----------



## Loquita

^*it'sanaddiction*, how do you like the color on you?  I am interested in the nectarine and/or the papaya, but think that the nectarine might be too light for me.  

And I have not tried BB's metallic cream shadows yet, but I tend to lean towards the shimmer or the mattes (the latter being my fave) anyway.  Fish scales.  Eeeeeeew.  

*girly*, I would check out the Malted cream shadow from BB.  I wear it as a base shadow, since it is a warmish beige that matches my the skin around my eye almost perfectly - it's just a tad lighter.  I find it a better match than any of the MAC Paint Pots.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> ^*it'sanaddiction*, how do you like the color on you? I am interested in the nectarine and/or the papaya, but think that the nectarine might be too light for me.
> 
> And I have not tried BB's metallic cream shadows yet, but I tend to lean towards the shimmer or the mattes (the latter being my fave) anyway. Fish scales. Eeeeeeew.
> 
> *girly*, I would check out the Malted cream shadow from BB. I wear it as a base shadow, since it is a warmish beige that matches my the skin around my eye almost perfectly - it's just a tad lighter. I find it a better match than any of the MAC Paint Pots.


 
Thanks, Lo.  That sounds great!  I'm definitely going to try that!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks, Lo.  That sounds great!  I'm definitely going to try that!



You're welcome! I really like malted when I want to look more awake and I don't have time to apply the full eye makeup deal, if you know what I mean...you can just put some on very quickly and even if the application isn't perfect no one will notice.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> You're welcome! I really like malted when I want to look more awake and I don't have time to apply the full eye makeup deal, if you know what I mean...you can just put some on very quickly and even if the application isn't perfect no one will notice.


 
Well, I went to the BB counter today and asked for the cream e/s that matches my skin color and the MUA said "malted"    Unfortunately, they were oos.  I'll just have to go back!

In the meantime, I did try some of the new lip treatments.  I wanted something pink.  
Pink Glisten is pink but it's a bit fluorescent on me.  
I decided on Raspberry Pink even though it's a darker shade than I wanted, but it doesn't take much to get pigmentation.


----------



## karester

Okay, I have a question, if you go to a BB counter will they give you a sample of foundation of a specific foundation?  I mean, I'd like to try the Natural Finish Foundation before I buy but I don't know my shade and would hate to buy a bottle and it be wrong, which I am notorious for doing.


----------



## girlygirl3

karester said:


> Okay, I have a question, if you go to a BB counter will they give you a sample of foundation of a specific foundation? I mean, I'd like to try the Natural Finish Foundation before I buy but I don't know my shade and would hate to buy a bottle and it be wrong, which I am notorious for doing.


 
I went to the counter to get color matched.  The MUA thought Natural Finish wasn't the correct formula for me, so I ended up with Skin which is lovely!    I think you should have it applied on you to see how you like it for both color and formula!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

FYI -  Bobbi Brown will be on QVC on Thursday 5/20. Showtimes are:

Tune in to QVC for Bobbi Brown - Cosmetics 
Thursday, May 20, 2010 from Midnight &#8211; 1 a.m., 2 &#8211; 3 p.m. and 7 &#8211; 8 p.m. ET. 

I'm curious to see if anything new will be released at this show!


----------



## pond23

karester said:


> Okay, I have a question, if you go to a BB counter will they give you a sample of foundation of a specific foundation? I mean, I'd like to try the Natural Finish Foundation before I buy but I don't know my shade and would hate to buy a bottle and it be wrong, which I am notorious for doing.


 
^ Bobbi Brown counters are usually really good about giving you samples of a specific foundation that you are interested in *karester*. They are more helpful and accomodating than other lines in my experience.


----------



## meela188

^^word.


----------



## karester

pond23 said:


> ^ Bobbi Brown counters are usually really good about giving you samples of a specific foundation that you are interested in *karester*. They are more helpful and accomodating than other lines in my experience.



Maybe I just went to a bad counter, because the lady at the one I went to was a little rude and just handed me a couple sample packets and continued talking on the phone.


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> FYI - Bobbi Brown will be on QVC on Thursday 5/20. Showtimes are:
> 
> Tune in to QVC for Bobbi Brown - Cosmetics
> Thursday, May 20, 2010 from Midnight  1 a.m., 2  3 p.m. and 7  8 p.m. ET.
> 
> I'm curious to see if anything new will be released at this show!


 
Oops, missed this.  How was the selection?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^There was a product of the day, which was a eye palette and a lip palette, a black gel liner and a lipgloss (I think that was it). Price seemed good $84 + shipping but there was an easy pay. There are new gel liner shades released at QVC too, a purple, which is a little different that the purple I have and a brown. You had to buy a set of 2 to get the new colors, but they came with a mini brush and easy pay. 

I didn't buy anything because nothing was different enough from what I already have. But anyone new to BB got a great starter kit!


----------



## karester

Here's that product of the day you mention, *it'sanaddiction*, looks pretty nice.


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> Maybe I just went to a bad counter, because the lady at the one I went to was a little rude and just handed me a couple sample packets and continued talking on the phone.



This stinks!  I would try to go to another counter and def. get a sample, but also have them color-match you for that foundation in particular.  

I ask for BB samples all of the time, in fact I agree with the others who say that BB is particularly accommodating about this.


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> Here's that product of the day you mention, *it'sanaddiction*, looks pretty nice.



Wow!  That is fantastic!  And the price is great for all that you get -


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Well, I went to the BB counter today and asked for the cream e/s that matches my skin color and the MUA said "malted"    Unfortunately, they were oos.  I'll just have to go back!
> 
> In the meantime, I did try some of the new lip treatments.  I wanted something pink.
> Pink Glisten is pink but it's a bit fluorescent on me.
> I decided on Raspberry Pink even though it's a darker shade than I wanted, but it doesn't take much to get pigmentation.



Lol, I missed this post - I guess that I have a future career as a MUA.  

I would seriously get malted - it makes me look more awake, which is much needed at this time of the year!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

karester said:


> Here's that product of the day you mention, *it'sanaddiction*, looks pretty nice.


 
Thanks karester! I forgot to mention the blush and the brush it came with. It was $84 on the first day with easy pay, but it is still a good deal.


----------



## girlygirl3

karester said:


> Here's that product of the day you mention, *it'sanaddiction*, looks pretty nice.


 
Ooh that is nice but as it'sanaddiction said, it's not different enough to purchase.  I love my orchid palette!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Lol, I missed this post - I guess that I have a future career as a MUA.
> 
> I would seriously get malted - it makes me look more awake, which is much needed at this time of the year!


 
  Lo, you're so funny!
I still haven't had a chance to return the Raspberry Pink but I will this weekend and will be sure to pick up malted!


----------



## imchristina

http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/t...T_ID=PROD11692

http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/t...CT_ID=PROD1226


----------



## girlygirl3

Picked up today:

Creamy lip color in Pink Ballet - this is a beautiful light pink with some shimmer - this is what I was hoping for in the new lip treatments but the MUA said there wasn't one like it - yet

Cream e/s in malted - thanks LO, I think I'll like this!


----------



## karester

I forgot to post in this thread what I picked up at the CCO:

- Ballet eyeshadow
- 4 mini shimmer tube tints
- Bridal kit from a couple of years ago (comes with a white e/s, mascara, black gel eyeliner and brush and a lipgloss)


----------



## mcb100

hi, i was wondering if Bobbi Brown makeup brushes were any good? Is it worth getting Bobbi brown brushes or MAC brushes? thanks : )


----------



## Loquita

mcb100 said:


> hi, i was wondering if Bobbi Brown makeup brushes were any good? Is it worth getting Bobbi brown brushes or MAC brushes? thanks : )



Hey there!  

I have both - and while I  BB makeup to no end, the MAC brushes are superior in just about every way, IMO - the last longer, and are much softer in general.  The only makeup brush that has ever completely fallen apart on me was a BB brush, in fact.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I have mostly BB brushes and have not had any problems with them. I wash them with brush soap occasionally and wash with the spray on stuff after use. I have to say that I have never tried a MAC brush, so I can't compare.


----------



## sweetart

I was at Nordies today and had only planned on getting the cream shadow in shore but ended up with a shimmer brick in beach as well. 
The colors are GORGEOUS as shadows too!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Beautiful, love shimmerbricks! I was thinking about getting the shadow in shore, (the other colors are pretty but metallics don't look good on me). Does the color show up on you? I'm a MAC NW20 and I don't need another "base".


----------



## karester

sweetart said:


> I was at Nordies today and had only planned on getting the cream shadow in shore but ended up with a shimmer brick in beach as well.
> The colors are GORGEOUS as shadows too!



Ooh, that shimmerbrick is really pretty!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I picked up the new Treatment Lip Shine SPF 15 in Desert Rose - LOVE IT.  The MUA said it can be used without a moisturizer, I was a little skeptical.  But it's very moisturizing and the color is beautiful, neutral, with a hint of color, no shimmer, not super shiny - just right!


----------



## Samia

Hello ladies! I don't come much to this part of the forum but saw this thread recently and I love Bobbi brown. These are some of my purchases for today:

Foundation in Honey
Face powder in Warm Natural
Concealer kit in Honey
Corrector in dark bisque
palette with;
Fresh Coral Pot Rouge: Tawny. Fresh Melon, Calypso Coral
Fresh Pink Pot Rouge Strip:Sand Pink, Pale pink, Powder Pink
Foundation Brush, needed a new one 
And my favorite the Gel Eye liner in Black
Brightening serum
And got some freebies, a lipstick, mascara, lip gloss and a lip brush


----------



## Izzy's Mom

^^ Love it all! Especially the BB container box for keeping your goodies in one place!


----------



## pond23

mcb100 said:


> hi, *i was wondering if Bobbi Brown makeup brushes were any good*? Is it worth getting Bobbi brown brushes or MAC brushes? thanks : )


 
^ The only Bobbi Brown makeup brush that I love is the blush brush. It gives the perfect placement of color on the cheeks for me.



sweetart said:


> I was at Nordies today and had only planned on getting the cream shadow in shore but ended up with a shimmer brick in beach as well.
> The colors are GORGEOUS as shadows too!


 
 The Beach shimmer brick is gorgeous!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Samia said:


> Hello ladies! I don't come much to this part of the forum but saw this thread recently and I love Bobbi brown. These are some of my purchases for today:
> 
> Foundation in Honey
> Face powder in Warm Natural
> Concealer kit in Honey
> Corrector in dark bisque
> palette with;
> Fresh Coral Pot Rouge: Tawny. Fresh Melon, Calypso Coral
> Fresh Pink Pot Rouge Strip:Sand Pink, Pale pink, Powder Pink
> Foundation Brush, needed a new one
> And my favorite the Gel Eye liner in Black
> Brightening serum
> And got some freebies, a lipstick, mascara, lip gloss and a lip brush


 
Very nice! I love the Calypso Coral pot rouge for summer!


----------



## Loquita

Samia said:


> Hello ladies! I don't come much to this part of the forum but saw this thread recently and I love Bobbi brown. These are some of my purchases for today:
> 
> Foundation in Honey
> Face powder in Warm Natural
> Concealer kit in Honey
> Corrector in dark bisque
> palette with;
> Fresh Coral Pot Rouge: Tawny. Fresh Melon, Calypso Coral
> Fresh Pink Pot Rouge Strip:Sand Pink, Pale pink, Powder Pink
> Foundation Brush, needed a new one
> And my favorite the Gel Eye liner in Black
> Brightening serum
> And got some freebies, a lipstick, mascara, lip gloss and a lip brush



Hi *Samia*!!  

Great to see you here! And your choices are gorgeous - we wear pretty much the same colors, in fact, lol.  

I ordered some of the new Shore long-wearing cream e/s and a back-up of the Bronze Shimmer gel eyeliner that is discontinued ( - it's my fave eyeliner, ever) with the free shipping code! Will post pics once they arrive.


----------



## Loquita

DC-Cutie said:


> I picked up the new Treatment Lip Shine SPF 15 in Desert Rose - LOVE IT.  The MUA said it can be used without a moisturizer, I was a little skeptical.  But it's very moisturizing and the color is beautiful, neutral, with a hint of color, no shimmer, not super shiny - just right!



Thanks for the review - I still have to get to the store to check these out, everyone seems to really like them.


----------



## Loquita

sweetart said:


> I was at Nordies today and had only planned on getting the cream shadow in shore but ended up with a shimmer brick in beach as well.
> The colors are GORGEOUS as shadows too!



Gorgeous pic!  Is that the new Shore e/s?  It's lovely.


----------



## SweetCandy

Can anyone help me picking a BB blush color for a very natural look almost seemless makeup for the Summer? I am thinking of the almond or sandstone... Thanks


----------



## Samia

^*Sweetcandy*, could you tell us what is your skintone/ color?
I am Medium to Medium dark and I love the sheer color cheek tint in sheer mauve.

Thanks ladies! I love bobbi brown, infact i pretty much only use boobi brown now.
*Loquita*  share what else you are loving with BB products

Have to say I am in love with the gel eye liner, I am using it for the first time and its amazing, easy to apply and stays on the entire day.


----------



## Loquita

Samia said:


> ^*Sweetcandy*, could you tell us what is your skintone/ color?
> I am Medium to Medium dark and I love the sheer color cheek tint in sheer mauve.
> 
> Thanks ladies! I love bobbi brown, infact i pretty much only use boobi brown now.
> *Loquita*  share what else you are loving with BB products
> 
> Have to say I am in love with the gel eye liner, I am using it for the first time and its amazing, easy to apply and stays on the entire day.



Hey! I agree with you 100% about the eye liner - I _love_ the way that liquid liner looks (it shows up much better on me since I am dark-featured), but have always been afraid to apply it poorly.  I tried BB gel liner last year and now like it much better than anything else, it is so easy and lasts even with the heat.   If you get a chance, try the graphite shimmer eye liner, it is beautiful! My other favorite is the bronze shimmer eye liner - I am very sad that they are discontinuing it, so I bought an extra one off of the U.S. BB website, because it is no longer in stores.  

I hate it when they discontinue my favorite makeup!  

My other faves are the under-eye corrector, the Natural Finish Long-Wearing foundation, the long-wearing cream eyeshadows, the Oil Control SPF 15 lotion, and the perfumes.  Every single one of those items are must-haves for me.  I am a walking Bobbi Brown commercial of sorts.


----------



## Loquita

SweetCandy said:


> Can anyone help me picking a BB blush color for a very natural look almost seemless makeup for the Summer? I am thinking of the almond or sandstone... Thanks



*Sweet Candy*, I am the same skin tone as Samia, and her suggestion is great - some other colors that you may wish to try (especially if you like powder blush) are the Nectarine and the Apricot blushes.  They look rather bright in the pan, but are absolutely beautiful when applied - they give you a nice healthy glow that's very natural.  The Nectarine is a bit less bright than the Apricot, fyi - but both colors are good for all year around. I have seen BB artists apply them to women with a broad range of skin tones and they look beautiful on everyone! HTH!


----------



## Loquita

*Also - until tomorrow (Tuesday) midnight, BB.com is offering a free face blender brush (it's perfect for the Shimmer Bricks) and free shipping for all $75 and up purchases.*

*Code:  HEYPRETTY*

http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/...May-_-053110_SummerTravel _lighthtml-_-pretty


----------



## Loquita

Quick question:  Do those of you who own any of the Pot Rouges think that they would be good for travel to a hot/humid place?  I am looking for something nice and portable that doesn't require a brush applicator and that will last all day once applied.  I would probably get Calypso Coral.  

Also - my skin is a bit on the oily side, if that helps.  TIA!


----------



## SweetCandy

Samia said:


> ^*Sweetcandy*, could you tell us what is your skintone/ color?
> I am Medium to Medium dark and I love the sheer color cheek tint in sheer mauve.
> 
> Thanks ladies! I love bobbi brown, infact i pretty much only use boobi brown now.
> *Loquita*  share what else you are loving with BB products
> 
> Have to say I am in love with the gel eye liner, I am using it for the first time and its amazing, easy to apply and stays on the entire day.



I am a light/medium with olive undertones!! Thanks


----------



## Bridget S.

Ayy, I went to use my Galaxy Metallic Long Wearing Cream shadow today and even though I stored it upside down and the lid was screwed on tight, it's soooo dried out, I could barely get any out. : ( Any ideas on how to make it usable again?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita said:


> Quick question: Do those of you who own any of the Pot Rouges think that they would be good for travel to a hot/humid place? I am looking for something nice and portable that doesn't require a brush applicator and that will last all day once applied. I would probably get Calypso Coral.
> 
> Also - my skin is a bit on the oily side, if that helps. TIA!


 
Lo, I just got back from So Florida (It was hot and humid) and the pot rouge worked great for me. I brought Calypso Coral Pot Rouge and a pink BB cream stick blush, both lasted all day. I slso used a travel size (GWP) Laura Mercier loose powder to set it and it lasted all day. My skin is oily in the T-zone, but I wouldn't say my cheeks are oily or dry.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bridget S. said:


> Ayy, I went to use my Galaxy Metallic Long Wearing Cream shadow today and even though I stored it upside down and the lid was screwed on tight, it's soooo dried out, I could barely get any out. : ( Any ideas on how to make it usable again?


 
Ohhh, sorry this happened to you. I have been curious how long these will stay creamy. The oldest one I have is probably a little over a year old and it's still okay. Did you try contacting customer service online? They may have an answer.


----------



## karester

Has anyone purchased the Antigua Face Palette?  Everytime I visit the website, I'm drawn to it, but I haven't seen any reviews of it.


----------



## Samia

Loquita said:


> Quick question: Do those of you who own any of the Pot Rouges think that they would be good for travel to a hot/humid place? I am looking for something nice and portable that doesn't require a brush applicator and that will last all day once applied. I would probably get Calypso Coral.
> 
> Also - my skin is a bit on the oily side, if that helps. TIA!


 
Yes they work fine, I have been using mine for 5 days non stop now, and its really hot here (38C temp and humidit is 76-90%, and this is the just the beginning of summer!) and I also have oily skin.


----------



## Bridget S.

it'sanaddiction said:


> Ohhh, sorry this happened to you. I have been curious how long these will stay creamy. The oldest one I have is probably a little over a year old and it's still okay. Did you try contacting customer service online? They may have an answer.


I didn't even think of contacting customer service! Thanks! 
I purchased these at Bloomies, definitely under a year ago. : /


----------



## sweetart

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Beautiful, love shimmerbricks! I was thinking about getting the shadow in shore, (the other colors are pretty but metallics don't look good on me). Does the color show up on you? I'm a MAC NW20 and I don't need another "base".



I'm a BB warm natural (in the nat finish foundation) and I use shore as a base or all over color.  It's nice but I still prefer Mac groundwork pp!


----------



## sweetart

karester said:


> Has anyone purchased the Antigua Face Palette?  Everytime I visit the website, I'm drawn to it, but I haven't seen any reviews of it.



Have you seen this?  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/04/bobbi-brown-antigua-face-palette.html


----------



## karester

So I went to the BB counter at Bloomies today and I got matched for corrector, concealer and foundation.  I've read how Bobbi says your concealer should be one shade lighter than foundation but what matches me (and also looks good) is actually a shade darker.  Go figure...no wonder why I've had such a hard time with concealers.  Anyway, I got the Skin Foundation and I am just blown away, this stuff is amazing!  It actually matches too!

I also got a chance to see the Antigua Face Palette and I have to say, I wasn't really impressed with it enough to buy it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sweetart said:


> I'm a BB warm natural (in the nat finish foundation) and I use shore as a base or all over color.  It's nice but I still prefer Mac groundwork pp!


 
Thanks, I think I will pass on it then.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

karester said:


> So I went to the BB counter at Bloomies today and I got matched for corrector, concealer and foundation. I've read how Bobbi says your concealer should be one shade lighter than foundation but what matches me (and also looks good) is actually a shade darker. Go figure...no wonder why I've had such a hard time with concealers. Anyway, I got the Skin Foundation and I am just blown away, this stuff is amazing! It actually matches too!
> 
> I also got a chance to see the Antigua Face Palette and I have to say, I wasn't really impressed with it enough to buy it.


 
Nothing beats finding a great foundation ! 
I agree with you on the Antigua palette, though I haven't seen it in person. Colors are just a little too pink for me (I'm loving all the corals right now!)


----------



## karester

The only thing is last night I took a look in the mirror and my face was really oily. I don't know if it's because I had no primer on; if it was because of the heat and I doubt anything is that resistant to heat; or because the foundation wasn't set with anything.

Although it was a good 8 hours that it had been on my face before I even noticed anything.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Hi, just wandered over here from the RM sf.  I know I can trust Lo, and if she loves BB then I know can too.  I am Hispanic.  Pretty fair complected but with the olive undertones; brown eyed; and a dark brown almost black colored hair.  Can anyone suggest where I should start with BB?  I'm fortish and think this product line would work for my professional and personal lifestyle.  Please offer as many suggestions as you can throw out my way.  BTW, if anyone lives in San Antonio, can you point me to one of the stores with great mua's?


----------



## meela188

karester said:


> The only thing is last night I took a look in the mirror and my face was really oily. I don't know if it's because I had no primer on; if it was because of the heat and I doubt anything is that resistant to heat; or because the foundation wasn't set with anything.
> 
> Although it was a good 8 hours that it had been on my face before I even noticed anything.


 
Skin foundation is for those with dry skin. I love it but I have combination skin and I looked like an oil slick if I didn't set it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Welcome to the thread, tx honeybee! My first Bobbi Brown purchase was a cream eyeshadow, I don't remember which one but it was a neutral color. I wouldn't start out with a metallic though. Also, one of her nude palettes would be nice to start with. Would love to see what you pick, keep us posted!


----------



## Bridget S.

TX BB is a great line! She has many palettes out there that are made to co-ordinate eye to cheek to lip, that may be a great place to start! 

I went to the BB counter where I bought the Galaxy that dried out to ask them what to do, the lady said to return it, they will exchange it out! I was quite happy with that!


----------



## Samia

Got this yesterday! Shimmer Brick in Bronze.
And this is how each brick looks on my skin. although not very true in the pic


----------



## it'sanaddiction

the website is offering 3 deluxe size gwp thru 6/17. (no code needed.) Lots of choices too! If you haven't tried the long wear eyemakeup remover, choose that as one of your gwp items, I love this stuff!


----------



## dreamybooboo

Does anyone know the return policy for BB stores?  I'm afraid the corrector will different in natural light.  Or do they give out samples?  I never bought from BB but would like to get the corrector and concealer.


----------



## mcb100

i'm really looking forward to purchasing BB makeup brushes, I've heard good things about their brushes.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

dreamybooboo, I would think they are good about returns, just ask at the counter.

mcb, You will love them! My favorites are the blush and face blender. Also the cream eyeshadow and the eyeliner brush are good!

My order arrived  The Opal Metallic Cream Shadow is gorgeous! I played with it a little, 1 application gave me a sheer wash so I waited till it was dry and applied again. If you like duochrome metallics you will love this! It is a soft pink and it does have some large chunks of glitter in it, but it doesn't bother me. I've tried some of the other metallics and I wasn't impressed with them, but this one I like!


----------



## girlygirl3

karlasugar has the Fall 2010 preview!
http://karlasugar.net/2010/06/bobbi-brown-fall-2010-denim-rose/

Denim Ink gel liner is calling my name!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

girlygirl3 said:


> karlasugar has the Fall 2010 preview!
> http://karlasugar.net/2010/06/bobbi-brown-fall-2010-denim-rose/
> 
> Denim Ink gel liner is calling my name!



I think I want it all.....


----------



## gre8dane

girlygirl3 said:


> karlasugar has the Fall 2010 preview!
> http://karlasugar.net/2010/06/bobbi-brown-fall-2010-denim-rose/
> 
> Denim Ink gel liner is calling my name!


 
Calling my name as well, loudly!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

the denim collection is now available at bobbibrown.com!

Enter DENIMR at checkout for free shipping and a travel sized extra balm rinse

Good thru 7/2


----------



## karester

I wish she'd release the Indie Rose Creamy Lip Color on it's own.  It's really pretty, but I can't justify a palette just for that.  The Dark Rinse eyeshadow is nice too.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Yes, that would be nice! I really like the texture of her creamy lipcolors too. 

I like the grey denim eyeshadow and the denim ink gel liner. It looks like I would have to buy the palette to get that shadow


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love the denim liner.  Got it a few weeks back from Nordstrom and have been wearing it non stop.  Didn't get the warm fuzzies on the denim palette, though.  THe colors don't do well on women of color or at least for me it didn't.


----------



## girlygirl3

I just saw the collection at Bloomie's!  I think the palette is really pretty but I'm not sure I'll get that much use out of it.
Does anyone have experience with the Extreme Party Mascara?  I need a waterproof formula because regular ones tend to smudge and flake on me.  Now there's a blue and it's so pretty!


----------



## Samia

^ I have used  Extreme Party Mascara and works fine for me, no flaking/ smudging but I have only worn it for short interval of time (4 hours max, I don't wear mascara on a daily basis).


----------



## litebrite

Just jumped on the Bobbi Brown bandwagon by picking up the Natural Finish foundation.  Any rants/raves about this product? I read the review over on MUA and it seems alright.


----------



## quincysouth

Received the extreme party mascara as a sample about a month ago and have been wearing it ever since.....I normally use diorshow in black.  Really nice texture, more of a smooth texture and the one really positive point is that it does not smudge at all!!!

Since I love the eye shadow creams mostly in matte, I bought galaxy today which is a shimmery gray.  Can't wait to try it tomorrow for work.


----------



## girlygirl3

I'll have to try the extreme party mascara!  I just remembered I got a kit that has the galaxy e/s, along with a sample of the mascara (I'll have to find it), and I love it!  Now that it's summer, I just use it as a wash all over the eyelids and it's all I need.


----------



## karester

Today I went to Bloomies and picked up a couple things, the Basic Brush Collection, Raspberry Shimmer Lip Gloss, and a free Crystal Lip Gloss.  I liked this SA at the counter better than the last time I went to this particular Bloomies, as I had issues the last time I went.  (Although it stinks my favorite BB counter is an hour away from me.  I do happen to like Bluemercury, but again, too far.)

I really like the brush set, these are the nicest brushes I own, the other ones I have are either from Sephora or Target.  I originally went to get the concealer brush and check out the Face Blender brush, but they were out of the concealer one!


----------



## Handbag_Whore

Ive just bought a Bobbi Brown eyeliner brush and the Bobbi Brown long wear black eyeliner gel, im hoping it will help me do the "tightlining" eyeliner technique with these 2 products but to be honest it looks really difficult :-/ Whats everyones experiences with these 2 products -Im a complete makeup novice!


----------



## DC-Cutie

GREAT NEWS!!!!  a new addition to the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale

Full size brush set that includes:
Ultra fine eyeliner
face blender
concealer brush
shadow blender
foundation

*On sale for $75, retail $150*.  No case, just the brushes.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

DC-Cutie said:


> GREAT NEWS!!!! a new addition to the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale
> 
> Full size brush set that includes:
> Ultra fine eyeliner
> face blender
> concealer brush
> shadow blender
> foundation
> 
> *On sale for $75, retail $150*. No case, just the brushes.


 
Can't find it on the Nordies site! PM me?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Izzy's Mom said:


> Can't find it on the Nordies site! PM me?


 
per my SA, it won't be on the site.  This was just added yesterday.  Each store only got about 20 sets.

If you need an SA, let me know.

I'm leaving for the holiday today, but I'll try to get into the store and take some pics to post for you guys.


----------



## Handbag_Whore

Just had my first ever go with BB long wear black gel eyeliner and brsuh...TOTAL disaster!!  Went all in my eye and all over my contact lense! Anyone got any tips?


----------



## girlygirl3

Well, I've worn my Extreme Party mascara I got as a sample and I have to say it really lives up to the hype!  I use only waterproof mascaras because of how it keeps my lashes curled and there's no flaking or smuding.  This one is not waterproof but claims to be budge-proof and it is!  

So, I placed my order for the Extreme Party mascara and the new gel eye liner, both in Denim!


----------



## Loquita

Handbag_Whore said:


> Just had my first ever go with BB long wear black gel eyeliner and brsuh...TOTAL disaster!!  Went all in my eye and all over my contact lense! Anyone got any tips?



Sorry to hear about this!  I think that it would be well worth trying a shorter eyeliner brush until you get used to applying the gel liner - I did this at first and it really helped, because it gives you more control.  Another thing you might want to try is practicing by drawing the line you want with an eye pencil, and then tracing over it with your gel liner until you feel comfortable.  The last trick I can think of is to take the gel liner and draw a small line of dots as closely as you can to your lash line, and then go over them again, this time connecting the dots to form a line.  

And don't be too hard on yourself - I was afraid of gel liner forever until I finally got up the nerve and realized that it was much easier (at least for me) then liquid liner, which I apply _horribly_.  If all else fails, you might want to try a more forgiving color than black to start out with, as black shows mistakes more than any other color.   

GL!


----------



## Loquita

litebrite said:


> Just jumped on the Bobbi Brown bandwagon by picking up the Natural Finish foundation.  Any rants/raves about this product? I read the review over on MUA and it seems alright.



Check out my RAVE for this product here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=593659&referrerid=127932

I love love love this stuff!!! 

HTH.


----------



## Loquita

You know, everyone who wants just a few things out of the (super cute, I might add!) BB Denim Palette should write the company a note on her website asking that they be released separately.  I get the sense that BB really pays attention to feedback (she is a smart business woman).  

I have sent the company a few notes myself!


----------



## karester

Karlasugar has an interesting post about BB eyeshadows: http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/a-guide-to-bobbi-brown-eyeshadows/


----------



## girlygirl3

karester said:


> Karlasugar has an interesting post about BB eyeshadows: http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/a-guide-to-bobbi-brown-eyeshadows/


 
Thanks, karester!  Nice find!  This is informative as I don't know the background of BB's line!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

karester, thank you for the link, very interesting! I use Bone as a highlighter, never even thought to use it as an all over! Gonna give it a try


----------



## Loquita

Thanks for the cool link, *karester*!  I love that blog, btw - she always has excellent info.  

And lol, *it'sanaddiction*, I _only_ use bone as an all-over shade, I never thought to use it as a highlight before!  Oops.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^


----------



## Loquita

Latest BB purchase from Nordie's...mostly stuff that I have used up!  (With the exception of Beach Bronze, which I gave away without using and then regretted.  Doh!)







Gel Eyeliner in Black Ink, Cream Eyeshadow in Beach Bronze, Corrector.  (Am obsessed with the corrector, btw).


----------



## Samia

^Loquita, I am obsessed with the corrector too! 

Btw, did you all enter to win the Denim Rose face pallete
http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/customer_service/promotions/denimrose_sweeps.tmpl


----------



## Loquita

Samia said:


> ^Loquita, I am obsessed with the corrector too!
> 
> Btw, did you all enter to win the Denim Rose face pallete
> http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/customer_service/promotions/denimrose_sweeps.tmpl



LOL, everyone who tries the corrector becomes obsessed with it, I think!

I am going to enter for the Denim Face Palette now...the container is the cutest one I have ever seen on a palette...thanks for the reminder!


----------



## karester

I LOVE the corrector, although I think the shade may be too dark, either that or its the concealer, but I don't mind it, it's not too obvious.  I find it funny how I've read that Bobbi says your concealer should be like two shades lighter than your foundation, but mine's actually a shade darker than my foundation in BB.


----------



## aa12

DC-Cutie said:


> GREAT NEWS!!!!  a new addition to the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale
> 
> Full size brush set that includes:
> Ultra fine eyeliner
> face blender
> concealer brush
> shadow blender
> foundation
> 
> *On sale for $75, retail $150*.  No case, just the brushes.



Has anyone purchased this? Is there a picture?


----------



## krazydaisy

I want to know about Nordstrom's Anniversary sale too! It seems like a great deal


----------



## pond23

^ I didn't see this Nordies Anniversary brush set special either!


----------



## pond23

karester said:


> Karlasugar has an interesting post about BB eyeshadows: http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/a-guide-to-bobbi-brown-eyeshadows/


 
^ Thank you for the great link *karester*! I love Karla Sugar and her famous arm swatches!


----------



## jordanjordan

Hello all!  I'm new to wearing makeup (well since my high school days, years ago).  I'm about to start grad school so I'm looking for something simple but still pretty and nothing too shimmery because it needs to be okay for a professional environment as well.  I started a thread and it was suggested I get BB.

The closest place with BB is pretty far from here, so is there any way I can just order the stuff online?  I have very very pale skin with a pinkish tint.  I constantly look flushed.  I wear some light powder and am really just looking for an eye shadow look from BB for now.  I have blue/gray eyes and brownish red hair.  Would the Day Palette work for me?  Does anyone have any suggestions since I don't know if I will be able to try things in the store?

Thanks!


----------



## meela188

aa12 said:


> Has anyone purchased this? Is there a picture?


 I have but the foundation brush is not included, boo. It was still a good deal though. Mine came with the face blender, eye shader, eyebrow, ultra fine eyeliner, concealer, and angle eye hadow brushes.


----------



## Samia

jordanjordan said:


> Hello all!  I'm new to wearing makeup (well since my high school days, years ago).  I'm about to start grad school so I'm looking for something simple but still pretty and nothing too shimmery because it needs to be okay for a professional environment as well.  I started a thread and it was suggested I get BB.
> 
> The closest place with BB is pretty far from here, so is there any way I can just order the stuff online?  I have very very pale skin with a pinkish tint.  I constantly look flushed.  I wear some light powder and am really just looking for an eye shadow look from BB for now.  I have blue/gray eyes and brownish red hair.  Would the Day Palette work for me?  Does anyone have any suggestions since I don't know if I will be able to try things in the store?
> 
> Thanks!



I think the day palette will work just fine, have you tried the "chat with an artist" on bobbi brown online? write the chat or email them usually they response is fast and they give good suggestions.


----------



## Samia

Got these Blushes a week ago

Apricot
Desert Rose


----------



## jordanjordan

Thanks!  I did the chat and I went and looked at Bobbi's book at the bookstore.  I hope to be joining ya'll on this thread soon!


----------



## Loquita

^Welcome, *jordanjordan*!!  I think that you will like BB a lot, her books & products are fantastic.  *Samia*'s suggestion about the Day Palette is a great one, btw!!! 

I would personally suggest going the tinted moisturizer route as well - it is not as tough to match, and it is more natural looking.  BB's tinted moisturizer is very good, too.


----------



## jordanjordan

I decided to make the drive today and set up an appointment at BB.  My makeup artist was fantastic and she gave me a lot of great tips and set me up with the Nordstrom Chocolate and Navy set and also some undereye concealer.  I am very happy with my new day and nighttime looks and think I will be able to do it myself thanks to all of her advice.

If all goes well, I plan on purchasing the day palette in the near future so I can have several different looks!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

jordanjordan said:


> I decided to make the drive today and set up an appointment at BB.  My makeup artist was fantastic and she gave me a lot of great tips and set me up with the Nordstrom Chocolate and Navy set and also some undereye concealer.  I am very happy with my new day and nighttime looks and think I will be able to do it myself thanks to all of her advice.
> 
> If all goes well, I plan on purchasing the day palette in the near future so I can have several different looks!



 So happy this worked out for you! And the Nordie's Chocolate/navy set is a great deal to get you started.


----------



## Samia

jordanjordan said:


> I decided to make the drive today and set up an appointment at BB.  My makeup artist was fantastic and she gave me a lot of great tips and set me up with the Nordstrom Chocolate and Navy set and also some undereye concealer.  I am very happy with my new day and nighttime looks and think I will be able to do it myself thanks to all of her advice.
> 
> If all goes well, I plan on purchasing the day palette in the near future so I can have several different looks!



Great!


----------



## Bagluvluv

Just got the body shimmer on-line and my ever loving shadow base!!!!! The best!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Bobbi Brown site, code SUPER7.  Free shipping over $50 purchase and three deluxe samples.  Ends today!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bobbi Brown @ Nordies Pentagon City has 8 brush sets left if anyone is interested!!!  I picked up another, ya know, for back-up purposes - LOL


----------



## Bagluvluv

The bobby brown body shimmer brick is totally out of this world!!!! The color is like non other!!!! I am using this on my face and body and it gives that pop of illumination that I just love!!!! The brush that it comes with is also a treasure!!! So soft!!!

Am in love!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/...ATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY22761&PRODUCT_ID=PROD15729


Went to the CCO and got this in Warm Honey!! Surprisingly beautiful color and loving the texture on my skin (arm), so far!!

Cannot wait to try it on!!


----------



## meela188

^^^The outlet has the natural finish already???


----------



## girlygirl3

I went to the CCO today and they apparently got a new shipment of BB in!

I got:
Long wear cream e/s in Beach Bronze and Bone!


----------



## lolitablue

meela188 said:


> ^^^The outlet has the natural finish already???


 
In Orlando, yes!!!


----------



## meela188

We're driving up to Orlando this weekend *mental note: Pick up beach bronze cream shadow*


----------



## Anna R.

Hi girls,
I'm in search for a new Blush and was thinking about trying BB.*
Are there any pretty much universal colors that go well with every (most skintones) like maybe NARS' orgasm blush?
Thanks for the help


----------



## lolitablue

meela188 said:


> We're driving up to Orlando this weekend *mental note: Pick up beach bronze cream shadow*


 
Oh!!!! Share, please! Is this a popular one?



Anna R. said:


> Hi girls,
> I'm in search for a new Blush and was thinking about trying BB.*
> Are there any pretty much universal colors that go well with every (most skintones) like maybe NARS' orgasm blush?
> Thanks for the help


 
Sorry, not to try to confuse you but have you tried Benefit Dallas?  Not sure about BB but Dallas does it for me!!


----------



## Anna R.

lolitablue said:


> Sorry, not to try to confuse you but have you tried Benefit Dallas?  Not sure about BB but Dallas does it for me!!



I certainly would but the thing is, where I live you can rarely find any good make up products (besides european drugstore brands) so I thought about trying out BB. But thank you anyways!


----------



## lolitablue

Anna R. said:


> I certainly would but the thing is, where I live you can rarely find any good make up products (besides european drugstore brands) so I thought about trying out BB. But thank you anyways!


 
Oh, sorry! It was a thought based on my own experience!! No, I am going to try BB's blush.   I just started (today) with their foundation and I am loving it so far, it is holding great with Florida's weather!!


----------



## leggeks

girlygirl3 said:


> I went to the CCO today and they apparently got a new shipment of BB in!
> 
> I got:
> Long wear cream e/s in Beach Bronze and Bone!



AHHH! I hope Dawsonville had a new shipment. I'm calling them now!


----------



## Anna R.

lolitablue said:


> Oh, sorry! It was a thought based on my own experience!! No, I am going to try BB's blush.   I just started (today) with their foundation and I am loving it so far, it is holding great with Florida's weather!!



No problem! And thank you for your advice!


----------



## karester

I got the Nude Shimmerbrick today at the CCO.  They did have the newest foundation but like two shades.


----------



## lolitablue

Orlando have the newest foundation but it seems like at least 7 or 8 shades.


----------



## Samia

Have to hand it to Bobbi Brown, after 5 hours at the water park that liner and cream shadow still intact!


----------



## devoted7

^wow, i'm impressed! did you wipe your eyes too? i'm always scared to wear liner in the water. LOL!


----------



## meela188

I am in LOVE with bobbi's denim ink liner. I really hope it isn't limited.


----------



## karester

A quick question...I'm Sand in the Skin foundation, is it reasonable to say I would also be Sand in the Natural Finish foundation?  I know with MAC you aren't always the same shade from foundation to foundation.


----------



## Samia

devoted7 said:


> ^wow, i'm impressed! did you wipe your eyes too? i'm always scared to wear liner in the water. LOL!


Yes I did a few times!


----------



## Samia

karester said:


> A quick question...I'm Sand in the Skin foundation, is it reasonable to say I would also be Sand in the Natural Finish foundation?  I know with MAC you aren't always the same shade from foundation to foundation.



I would recommend you go and try the Natural Finish foundation, I am different shades in 3 different Bobbi Brown foundations!


----------



## Beenie

Took the Bobbi Brown plunge today after reading all the good stuff about her corrector and concealer. I know the MUA personally and she hooked up the samples too! I got the corrector in light to medium bisque, concealer in warm natural and then got a huge sample of the Skin foundation in 4.5 (loving so far), full size tester of face powder in pale yellow to set concealer, hydrative eye cream and hydrating face cream.


----------



## meela188

So I picked up two more Denim ink gel liners just in case it is limited. I really need to stop buying make-up, I don't think I could ever finish everything I have.


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> Took the Bobbi Brown plunge today after reading all the good stuff about her corrector and concealer. I know the MUA personally and she hooked up the samples too! I got the corrector in light to medium bisque, concealer in warm natural and then got a huge sample of the Skin foundation in 4.5 (loving so far), full size tester of face powder in pale yellow to set concealer, hydrative eye cream and hydrating face cream.


 
How fun!! Share your review when you try them!!!


----------



## girlygirl3

Beenie said:


> Took the Bobbi Brown plunge today after reading all the good stuff about her corrector and concealer. I know the MUA personally and she hooked up the samples too! I got the corrector in light to medium bisque, concealer in warm natural and then got a huge sample of the Skin foundation in 4.5 (loving so far), full size tester of face powder in pale yellow to set concealer, hydrative eye cream and hydrating face cream.


 
Ooh, I wear Skin foundation in 4.5 as well!  I have not been wearing it in the hot and humid these past few months, but I've been wanting to wear it again!
Cool knowing your MUA personally!


----------



## girlygirl3

meela188 said:


> So I picked up two more Denim ink gel liners just in case it is limited. I really need to stop buying make-up, I don't think I could ever finish everything I have.


 
I hope it's not LE, but maybe you're right.  I have it and love it too, but I won't be using it up anytime soon!  I also need to pick up the Violet gel liner.


----------



## Beenie

lolitablue said:


> How fun!! Share your review when you try them!!!


 
OK, I ended up liking what I bought so much I didn't want to wash my face since it looked really good. DH even said that my face looked natural and he is never impressed with my foundation. I really want to try more BB products now! 



girlygirl3 said:


> Ooh, I wear Skin foundation in 4.5 as well! I have not been wearing it in the hot and humid these past few months, but I've been wanting to wear it again!
> Cool knowing your MUA personally!


 
Hi color twin ! The MUA is the wife of DH's friend so I had talked to her about wanting to try the brand and her always flawless MU helped make me go visit her finally. I wanted to wear the foundation today but got WAY too much sun yesterday so I am COMPLETELY without any makeup today but hopefully tomorrow. And since it is almost always hot and humid where I live, we'll see...


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> *OK, I ended up liking what I bought so much I didn't want to wash my face since it looked really good. DH even said that my face looked natural and he is never impressed with my foundation. I really want to try more BB products now!*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi color twin ! The MUA is the wife of DH's friend so I had talked to her about wanting to try the brand and her always flawless MU helped make me go visit her finally. I wanted to wear the foundation today but got WAY too much sun yesterday so I am COMPLETELY without any makeup today but hopefully tomorrow. And since it is almost always hot and humid where I live, we'll see...


 
Girl, you are going to have to post a detailed list of what you got!! I am also a 4.5 on the foundation and it sounds like what you have worked great!! Cannot wait!


----------



## Beenie

Today was the first time I used my corrector on myself and I have to say the results are FABULOUS! Thanks to all of you who recommended it. I have bad hereditary black circles and this stuff works! I used that first, topped with my MAC concealer (have the BB but since I got too much sun over the weekend it was a little too light) and then brushed on the BB setting powder and my eyes look so bright and nice! If anyone is on the fence and needing something to conceal their dark circles, GET this stuff!


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie, pretty please! Post a list of what you got with the actual names! I am going to try to hit the CCO!! TIA!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Just a reminder, here is what Bobbi Brown is offering during Neiman's Beauty Event w/a $125 purchase

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000000cat000285cat000287cat26790731cat2980731

*Set includes:*
Extra Eye Repair Cream, 0.10 oz.
Heather Long-Wear Cream Shadow
Long-Wear Makeup Remover, 1.0 oz.
Mini Extreme Party Mascara


----------



## lolitablue

DC-Cutie said:


> Just a reminder, here is what Bobbi Brown is offering during Neiman's Beauty Event w/a $125 purchase
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000000cat000285cat000287cat26790731cat2980731
> 
> *Set includes:*
> Extra Eye Repair Cream, 0.10 oz.
> Heather Long-Wear Cream Shadow
> Long-Wear Makeup Remover, 1.0 oz.
> Mini Extreme Party Mascara


 

Awesome!!! I am so torn right now!! I want brushes and e/s!!!


----------



## Beenie

Beenie said:


> I got the corrector in *light to medium bisque*, concealer in *warm natural* and then got a huge sample of the Skin foundation in *4.5* (loving so far), full size tester of face powder in *pale yellow* to set concealer, hydrative eye cream and hydrating face cream.


 
*lolitablue*, here is where I posted all the names of the colors I got. HTH! Please let me know if you find stuff at CCO!

*DC-Cutie *I think I may need to make a visit to Neiman's!


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> *lolitablue*, here is where I posted all the names of the colors I got. HTH! Please let me know if you find stuff at CCO!
> 
> *DC-Cutie *I think I may need to make a visit to Neiman's!


 
Duh!! You posted it a while back!!! LOL!! I am not familiar with Bobbi Brown (yet!!!) so for me that did not mean much!!!

Thank you, sweet girl!! Now I know what to look for! I will report back after my visit to CCO!!!


----------



## karester

Oh no!  Look what I discovered today with my corrector.  I forgot this was in my makeup bag and I left my bag out in my car a couple times.


----------



## Beenie

^^ OH NO! I wonder if putting it in the fridge will help?


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> ^^ OH NO! I wonder if putting it in the fridge will help?



Just putting it back in a controlled environment, I am sure it will get back to normal! Hoping!!!


----------



## leggeks

Hey my pros,,, I need help!

So, it's finally happened to me. A couple of my gel liners are drying out. I guess it was inevitable. I have about 12 so my rotation is a long time span but my first one I bought, the black, is drying out :cry:

Can I nuke it in the microwave? Or will it become like a brick and get worse? I've noticed that the ones without metallic start to dry quicker than just the Inks but my black is probably 2 years old so I guess it had a good run.


----------



## DC-Cutie

leggeks said:


> Hey my pros,,, I need help!
> 
> So, it's finally happened to me. A couple of my gel liners are drying out. I guess it was inevitable. I have about 12 so my rotation is a long time span but my first one I bought, the black, is drying out :cry:
> 
> Can I nuke it in the microwave? Or will it become like a brick and get worse? I've noticed that the ones without metallic start to dry quicker than just the Inks but my black is probably 2 years old so I guess it had a good run.



Here is a tutorial on how to revive it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ni8AuYV5GL4


----------



## leggeks

YaY! 
DC-Cutie! Off to do it now to my black and chocolate shimmer! 
Now, if BB will EVER have a bleeping F&F sale, I could buy new ones.. Can't believe we haven't had one all of 2010


----------



## DC-Cutie

YOu're welcome!  I think soaking in warm water is the best option.  Not keen on putting water in cosmetics, it can make for a bacteria breeding ground!

I'm all Bobbi'd out at the moment, thanks to Neiman's Beauty Event.  I got the 4 of the new sparkle shadows and gel eyeliner in Violet Ink.


----------



## leggeks

Update!
It worked so well! I hope they stay this smooth for a while.


----------



## NorthStar

I am happy to say that I have finally made my first foray into Bobbi Brown  and picked up the Black Charcoal Metallic and Black Velvet Sparkle eyeshadows!  Is it weird that I just like to look at them, as they are so pretty in the pan lol!  The Black Velvet is so soft and buttery, and the colors it gives off is like nothing I have ever seen.  These will definitely NOT be my last purchases from Bobbi!


----------



## girlygirl3

NorthStar, congrats on your new purchases!  I only recently discovered Bobbi Brown too!

To All:  Has anyone tried any products from the new Hydrating Skincare line?  Would love to hear!


----------



## NorthStar

girlygirl3 said:


> NorthStar, congrats on your new purchases!  I only recently discovered Bobbi Brown too!
> 
> To All:  Has anyone tried any products from the new Hydrating Skincare line?  Would love to hear!



Yay!  What have you gotten from Bobbi?  I would love to hear about that skincare line also.


----------



## girlygirl3

NS - I have to say that my favorite items are the gel eyeliners and cream eyeshadows!  I have e/l in caviar ink and the new denim ink and violet ink is next!
Both products are so easy to apply and they last all day!
I like the Extreme Party mascara for its staying power and it's easy to remove, but unfortunately it doesn't lengthen as much as I'd like.
Last, but not least, I use the Skin foundation (I'm normal/dry combo) and I love it!


----------



## nwhite

NorthStar - How do you like Black Velvet e/s?  I am really leaning towards buying one of the new sparkle shadows but haven't tried any of them out.  Haven't bought bobbi brown is sooooooooo long!


----------



## girlygirl3

I went to the Bobbi Brown counter to try the sparkle e/s but didn't really get a good view of it.  It was soooo busy!
I barely got the attention of one who helped me with some purchases:
Hydrating Face Cream, Long Wear gel eyeliner in Black Mauve and the Blush brush.  The blush brush was impulsive, so I'll return it.  
Besides, Barney's beauty event is next weekend and the purchase will get a nice gift bag (going by last year's event)!


----------



## Beenie

I was wondering if any of those of you who use the cream shadows have oily lids? I do and usually they disappear on me and I want to try Bobbi's but am not sure if it is worth the investment.


----------



## karester

Sephora's website is now carrying Bobbi Brown.  Looks like even if the main website doesn't have a F&F, we can always get stuff when Sephora does.


----------



## Samia

Did you all see the Bobbi Brown Exclusive Eye Couture Collection for Neiman Marcus?
The colors are pretty: 12 eyeshadows, mini brushes and comes in a carrying case. 
Price: $220
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000285cat4830738cat000294cat000295cat9980740


----------



## girlygirl3

*karester *- yes! i think that's great news!  

*samia *- that palette is sooo pretty.  jeweltones are unusual for her, isn't it?  i would consider it except for the price.


----------



## Samia

*girlygirl3*, yes I know the colors are just gorgeous!
As for the prce if you really consider her individual eye shadows are like $24 and 12 eyeshadows come to $288, so $220 for the palette is technically is a good deal specially with the brsuhes too! The only issue I have is dishing $200+ on eyeshadows in one go!


----------



## NorthStar

nwhite said:


> NorthStar - How do you like Black Velvet e/s?  I am really leaning towards buying one of the new sparkle shadows but haven't tried any of them out.  Haven't bought bobbi brown is sooooooooo long!



Black Velvet is amazing!  So amazing in fact that I would love to get all of the sparkle e/s.  The consistency is so soft and buttery, and fallout is minimal to none.  Such a fun way to add a little 'pizzaz' to your eyes!


----------



## Beenie

karester said:


> Sephora's website is now carrying Bobbi Brown. Looks like even if the main website doesn't have a F&F, we can always get stuff when Sephora does.


 
Yay! I always wondered why Sephora didn't sell BB. 

*Samia* I think a trip to NM is in order to check that out in person! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi has some new skin care products. Receive 3 generous sized GWP with purchase! Code HYDRATE9


----------



## harlem_cutie

I'm loving the new metallic shadows. Does anyone know how they would work with someone that wears contacts? I'm always cautious about fallout in that regard.


----------



## DC-Cutie

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm loving the new metallic shadows. Does anyone know how they would work with someone that wears contacts? I'm always cautious about fallout in that regard.


 
I have on Black Velvet today and have worn the other colors recently, with no issues while wearing contacts.


----------



## harlem_cutie

thanks DC. The MES from Mac's Style Black collection were basically unwearable for me due to fallout.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^dampening your brush helps contain fallout


----------



## DC-Cutie

harlem_cutie said:


> thanks DC. The MES from Mac's Style Black collection were basically unwearable for me due to fallout.


 
to lessen potential fall out, I:

use a primer or base on my eyelids
pat the color, instead of sweeping
use heavy powder under my eyes to catch fallout and brush off when finished applying


----------



## pupeluv

^^I'll have to try the heavy powder trick, I have'nt tried that one yet. I love UD Sidecar color but hate the fallout I hope this is a way so that I can use that color, Thanks


----------



## Samia

Beenie said:


> Yay! I always wondered why Sephora didn't sell BB.
> 
> *Samia* I think a trip to NM is in order to check that out in person! Thanks for the heads up.


 
Did you go to NM? Please let us know how the colors were.


----------



## devoted7

Sephora now carries BB! http://www.sephora.com/browse/brand_hierarchy.jhtml?brandId=Bobbi+Brown


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Wow! thanks  I have an egift certificate to use!


----------



## devoted7

Aww, that's awesome! What's even better is that we can get BB at a discount when F&F comes around! yayay! And I know you're a huge BB fan


----------



## declaredbeauty

Does anyone know if it's coming to the store or just online?
Edit: Nevermind, it's coming to select stores.


----------



## girlygirl3

I just placed my final order at the BG Beauty event and got the EXTRA Eye Repair and the blush brush!


----------



## Beenie

*Samia* I may get over there tomorrow and I will report back.

*girlygirl3* what BG event? I assume Bergdorf?


----------



## Blondee178

Ques...I've never tried BB but I've read such good reviews on the concealer. I have dark circles under my eyes and have yet to find something to cover it up completely. Perhaps you ladies can tell me...do I need to get both the corrector and the concealer? If not, which is best? I'm not really concerned with blemishes...I just want to hide these terrible circles that don't go away no matter what I do! 

Thanks!


----------



## Beenie

^^ i bought both and i like them but i feel as if they didn't match me well enough and I am using the corrector and my MAC concealer since the BB concealer isn't matching me right now. So with that said, if you have a concealer you liike enough then just get the corrector and when your concealer runs out, try the BB one.


----------



## Blondee178

^^ My concealer is crap! Doesn't really do anything for me at all. I read the corrector was great for under eye which is why I was questioning if I get it would I still need the concealer? As you can see I'm still new to the whole m/u thing.


----------



## Beenie

^^ if you have really bad, dark circles like me, then YES, buy both.  Also, ask for a sample of the setting powder. I really like that a lot. You can buy the concealer set as well, which includes the setting powder for an extra $10 but my MUA gave me a HUGE sample so I didn't have to buy it.

Let me know what you think. Oh and after reading a lot of reviews, ask the MUA to use the peach tones on one eye and the bisque colors on another. It seems like they don't want to use the peach tones, which a lot of reviewers like better.


----------



## Blondee178

^^Thank you for the tips!! I'll be sure to report back next week...I'll be stopping by bloomies to buy them later this week.


----------



## gre8dane

Blondee178 said:


> ^^ My concealer is crap! Doesn't really do anything for me at all. I read the corrector was great for under eye which is why *I was questioning if I get it would I still need the concealer*? As you can see I'm still new to the whole m/u thing.


 
Definitely get both - you'll see why once you try the corrector & concealer.  I have both and love it!


----------



## girlygirl3

Beenie said:


> *Samia* I may get over there tomorrow and I will report back.
> 
> *girlygirl3* what BG event? I assume Bergdorf?


 
Yes, that's right.  The event ended yesterday, Sunday.


----------



## Beenie

^^ so sad I missed that, what did it entail?

*Samia*, so I went to NM to check it out tonight and it really is a great set. I just got quite a few things and I am not sure I am ready to take the BB e/s plunge yet so I am not buying it (YET) but it is gorgeous. Plus, I was very turned off by the nasty SA so I kind of hightailed it out of there. I am 31 but the way I dress down to shop and my face makes me look about 18 and I sometimes find it hard to be taken seriously in that store. Annoying, but it reinforces why I'll stick to Nordies!


----------



## Beenie

*Blondee178* I decided to take my own advice and stopped by the BB counter at Nordies tonight and ask about the peach corrector instead of the light-medium bisque I was originally matched to...WHOA! NOW I REALLY get it! This is *officially* my HG now for covering my DARK undereye circles. I was happy with the light-medium but I still didn't see what everyone else saw when they used it (but was still bettter than what I had been doing, so...) but now I look well rested. SO happy.


----------



## Blondee178

^^Good to know!! I wont be able to wait til the end of the week...may just have to make a stop today...will report back tomorrow. I don't think I've ever looked well rested


----------



## toasterpuppy

Hi everyone! I'm hoping someone can help me out 
I'm very intereted in the corrector concealer for my dark circles, and now that sephora carries BB, I'd really like to add it to my next online order. I don't really have close access to a store so i can only really go by swatches online and hopefully some recommendation from here
As far as my skin tone, the MUFE HD foundation in 115 is my best match (NW20 would be closest in MAC, for more reference). And as far as my dark circles, they are hereditary and EXTREMELY dark, and reddish/purple colored.
Any shade recs? lol I've never really found a good enough concealer to neutralize the darkness, so my under eye area just ends up looking grayish :-/ I've heard soooo many good things about this one so i have high hopes!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## karester

toasterpuppy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm hoping someone can help me out
> I'm very intereted in the corrector concealer for my dark circles, and now that sephora carries BB, I'd really like to add it to my next online order. I don't really have close access to a store so i can only really go by swatches online and hopefully some recommendation from here
> As far as my skin tone, the MUFE HD foundation in 115 is my best match (NW20 would be closest in MAC, for more reference). And as far as my dark circles, they are hereditary and EXTREMELY dark, and reddish/purple colored.
> Any shade recs? lol I've never really found a good enough concealer to neutralize the darkness, so my under eye area just ends up looking grayish :-/ I've heard soooo many good things about this one so i have high hopes!! Thanks in advance!!



I would definitely recommend finding a counter if possible, because there's a Face Chart (http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Bobbi-Brown-Foundation-Shade-Guide.jpg) and even though that's what is most likely, it can be wrong. 

Take for instance, I am NW20 in MAC, Sand in Bobbi Brown and MUFE HD 110 (that's in winter, when I'm super pale and haven't been correctly matched in the summer, I'm guessing I'd be 115).  Anyway, the corrector that matches my dark circles is Light Peach and that's supposed to match someone darker than me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

FYI for my Bobbi lovers:

Bobbi Brown is included in Nordstrom's private beauty event.  However, it's not showing on the website anymore.  Online the minimum purchase was $75 and in-store it's $125.  So I was able to go on live chat to get them to verify that, printed the chat, took it in-store and was able to make a $75 purchase and get the free gift.  

The gift included:

a black cosmetic bag
mini-gloss
mini-mascara
and a cream shadow


----------



## Beenie

^^ I wish I had known that a couple weeks ago when I bought a few things so I would have waited since I am a sucker for free gifts. Glad they honored that for you though!


----------



## Blondee178

Beenie said:


> *Blondee178* I decided to take my own advice and stopped by the BB counter at Nordies tonight and ask about the peach corrector instead of the light-medium bisque I was originally matched to...WHOA! NOW I REALLY get it! This is *officially* my HG now for covering my DARK undereye circles. I was happy with the light-medium but I still didn't see what everyone else saw when they used it (but was still bettter than what I had been doing, so...) but now I look well rested. SO happy.


 
I finally got them! The MUA tried both the bisque and peach w/o me asking and the peach corrector was definitely better. The concealer on top definitely made a world of difference too...definitely brightened my eyes. I forgot to ask for setting powder sample though.

My only problem is that it's so shiny (even with the powder). Is there any way I can tone it down a little, make it more matte? I really love the coverage though. Definitely glad I purchased. 

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Just bought my first Bobbi Brown products.  Picked up: Shimmer Brick in Beach, Chocolate e/s, and their Long Wear Cream Shadow in Platinum(not too sure if this is going to work for me.  Used primer and it doesnt' come out like I thought it would).  I also got a free palette for three eyeshadows, a mini mascara, a mini lip brush, and a cheek/lip tint.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Interested in Bobbi's Holiday Collection? Check this out (this may not be exactly what is released in the US though)

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2010/09/bobbi-brown-holiday-collection-2010-photos.html#more-24488


There is so much to love


----------



## girlygirl3

lovemysavior said:


> Just bought my first Bobbi Brown products. Picked up: Shimmer Brick in Beach, Chocolate e/s, and their Long Wear Cream Shadow in Platinum(not too sure if this is going to work for me. Used primer and it doesnt' come out like I thought it would). I also got a free palette for three eyeshadows, a mini mascara, a mini lip brush, and a cheek/lip tint.


 
Nice!  I have yet to get my first shimmer brick and I can't decide between the Beach and the Bronze!  In long wear cream shadows, I have galaxy which I love.  I'm not sure what platinum looks like, so I don't know how they compare.


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Interested in Bobbi's Holiday Collection? Check this out (this may not be exactly what is released in the US though)
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2010/09/bobbi-brown-holiday-collection-2010-photos.html#more-24488
> 
> 
> There is so much to love


 
Oooh gorgeous!  Do you know when they're expected to hit the US?  I hope they will be similar to these!

ETA:  I just wandered over to beautylookbook.com and there was the eye & lip palette!  Beautiful!
http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/09/bobbi-brown-holiday-modern-classic-lip.html


----------



## girlygirl3

I had to go to the BB counter at Bloomie's to see the Modern Classic Lip & Eye Palette for myself.  It's gorgeous!  I couldn't walk away!  Then, I saw the black patent beauty case that's LE for Holiday 2010!  It's a great case though it does cost $115.  Still though, I don't have one of these types of cases, so I think I made a good choice!  

The palette is on the heavy side.  It opens first to reveal the lip palettes and then another cover opens to reveal the e/s.  

The black patent was too difficult for me to take photos because of the reflection but it really is gorgeous!  The dividers inside can be arranged to your liking or removed completely.  There is a mesh pouch just under the cover that can be detached and carried in your purse.  Very practical!

I also got a slew of samples of the hydrating line (face, night and eye creams), a mini e/s palette and a sample of Extreme Party mascara!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^That is just beautiful! Nice array of colors and those glosses...! Thanks for the link, the swatches are very helpful. This is definately on my wish list


----------



## Beenie

Beautiful* girlygirl3*! I like that case a lot as well. I keep thinking I need one for travel so I may check that one out. It doesn't hurt that I LOVE patent. Do you have the UD Naked palette? I was just wondering if you did if you thought this eye palette may be close to that. From the swatches on the link you posted it looks like some could be dupable. When I saw the BB palette it was inside the counter so I could not touch them to check for myself.


----------



## sweetart

The palette and beauty case look awesome! if you have a chance to throw things in your case, would you mind taking a pic? I'd love to see how much it can hold! Not that I really _need_ another case. 

I am loving BB's latest releases. I picked up almost all of the the Black Velvet eyeshadows (Black sparkle is AMAZING! Reminds me of the OPI mad as a hatter polish with a black base) and I grabbed the Holiday Sparkle Glamour quad while I was in Vegas. I'm on the fence about this one but I havent had too much time to play around with it. 





girlygirl3 said:


> I had to go to the BB counter at Bloomie's to see the Modern Classic Lip & Eye Palette for myself.  It's gorgeous!  I couldn't walk away!  Then, I saw the black patent beauty case that's LE for Holiday 2010!  It's a great case though it does cost $115.  Still though, I don't have one of these types of cases, so I think I made a good choice!
> 
> The palette is on the heavy side.  It opens first to reveal the lip palettes and then another cover opens to reveal the e/s.
> 
> The black patent was too difficult for me to take photos because of the reflection but it really is gorgeous!  The dividers inside can be arranged to your liking or removed completely.  There is a mesh pouch just under the cover that can be detached and carried in your purse.  Very practical!
> 
> I also got a slew of samples of the hydrating line (face, night and eye creams), a mini e/s palette and a sample of Extreme Party mascara!


----------



## girlygirl3

Beenie said:


> Beautiful* girlygirl3*! I like that case a lot as well. I keep thinking I need one for travel so I may check that one out. It doesn't hurt that I LOVE patent. Do you have the UD Naked palette? I was just wondering if you did if you thought this eye palette may be close to that. From the swatches on the link you posted it looks like some could be dupable. When I saw the BB palette it was inside the counter so I could not touch them to check for myself.


 
Thanks, Beenie!  

Yes, I do have the Naked palette and as far as neutrals go, maybe you're right.  In general, I find BB e/s to be less pigmented than UD's.  And, with my skintone (NC35), I have to work harder with BB.  I'm giving this a try though because it's so pretty!


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> The palette and beauty case look awesome! if you have a chance to throw things in your case, would you mind taking a pic? I'd love to see how much it can hold! Not that I really _need_ another case.
> 
> I am loving BB's latest releases. I picked up almost all of the the Black Velvet eyeshadows (Black sparkle is AMAZING! Reminds me of the OPI mad as a hatter polish with a black base) and I grabbed the Holiday Sparkle Glamour quad while I was in Vegas. I'm on the fence about this one but I havent had too much time to play around with it.


 
I know what you mean!  I'm still tempted by the Denim & Rose palette, but I'll be good!  I don't think I heard about the Sparkle Glamour quad, so now I'll have to look for it!
I'll try to post a pic in the next few days.  I think this case can hold quite a lot as it's pretty deep.  I tend to carry travel size toiletries so I know they'll fit.  I don't have experience with these cases, so I'll have to load it up and see!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^That is just beautiful! Nice array of colors and those glosses...! Thanks for the link, the swatches are very helpful. This is definately on my wish list


 
I love the glosses!  The MUA said oh they're very sheer so you can wear them over lipsticks.  Actually, they show up very well and they feel so nice!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

A new promo at bobbibrown.com. 3 deluxe GWP with code STARS - ends 10/7.

While you are there, check out the Pretty Powerful Mother and Daughter Sweepstakes. My daughter is on page 2 of the Sweeps Gallery, wish us luck!


----------



## Beenie

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks, Beenie!
> 
> Yes, I do have the Naked palette and as far as neutrals go, maybe you're right. In general, I find BB e/s to be less pigmented than UD's. And, with my skintone (NC35), I have to work harder with BB. I'm giving this a try though because it's so pretty!


 

Thanks for letting me know that. I am an NW 35 and I when I swatched BB e/s I noticed they were not as pigmented as I tend to like. I am OBSESSED with BB corrector and I think I *want* to love the rest of her stuff more than I actually do, if that makes sense. But I still haven't tried enough to make that decision. I think it is the skin care and the foundations that I am going to keep loving.



it'sanaddiction said:


> While you are there, check out the Pretty Powerful Mother and Daughter Sweepstakes. My daughter is on page 2 of the Sweeps Gallery, wish us luck!


 
Can we vote? I hope you win!!!


----------



## Samia

*girlygirl3 *, wow love the Modern Classic Lip & Eye Palette!

Ladies, I agree about BB eyeshadows not being that pigmented too. They are nice but you need to work on them a bit more than MACs E/s or UD's.

*it'sanaddiction* which one is your daughter? I hope you win!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks guys  It's a long shot but who knows!

No voting, I think it's just a random draw!


----------



## mcb100

I'm really eager to try the long wearing cream BB eyeshadows. I've heard good things about them?


----------



## NorthStar

girlygirl3 said:


> I had to go to the BB counter at Bloomie's to see the Modern Classic Lip & Eye Palette for myself.  It's gorgeous!  I couldn't walk away!  Then, I saw the black patent beauty case that's LE for Holiday 2010!  It's a great case though it does cost $115.  Still though, I don't have one of these types of cases, so I think I made a good choice!
> 
> The palette is on the heavy side.  It opens first to reveal the lip palettes and then another cover opens to reveal the e/s.
> 
> The black patent was too difficult for me to take photos because of the reflection but it really is gorgeous!  The dividers inside can be arranged to your liking or removed completely.  There is a mesh pouch just under the cover that can be detached and carried in your purse.  Very practical!
> 
> I also got a slew of samples of the hydrating line (face, night and eye creams), a mini e/s palette and a sample of Extreme Party mascara!




Wow that palette is gorgy!  I may put the $$ towards this one instead of the Chanel Holiday quad...more colors and I am a neutrals girl at heart anyways so they will get used for sure.  Love the case too! Definitely gonna have to check these goodies out soon!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Thanks guys  It's a long shot but who knows!
> 
> No voting, I think it's just a random draw!


 
Good luck!  How fun for you and your daughter!


----------



## girlygirl3

mcb100 said:


> I'm really eager to try the long wearing cream BB eyeshadows. I've heard good things about them?


 
I've used 2 as bases:  Malted and Bone.  They do last and feel beautiful going on.  I also have a metallic one, Galaxy, that I use as an all over lid color and it's beautiful!  I haven't ventured into the other colors yet, but I hope to soon!


----------



## girlygirl3

NorthStar said:


> Wow that palette is gorgy! I may put the $$ towards this one instead of the Chanel Holiday quad...more colors and I am a neutrals girl at heart anyways so they will get used for sure. Love the case too! Definitely gonna have to check these goodies out soon!


 
I love looking at this palette.  The color payoff isn't too good on me, but I'm going to keep trying!


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> The palette and beauty case look awesome! if you have a chance to throw things in your case, would you mind taking a pic? I'd love to see how much it can hold! Not that I really _need_ another case.
> 
> I am loving BB's latest releases. I picked up almost all of the the Black Velvet eyeshadows (Black sparkle is AMAZING! Reminds me of the OPI mad as a hatter polish with a black base) and I grabbed the Holiday Sparkle Glamour quad while I was in Vegas. I'm on the fence about this one but I havent had too much time to play around with it.


 

*sweetart* - I've taken a couple of photos with some stuff thrown in. There is plenty of room for make up!

Under the front cover, I put in a couple of brushes, all full-sized. The longer length brushes don't fit, such as Laura Mercier's face brush. BB's Blush brush just fits (not pictured as I just washed it!)

In the lipstick compartment thing-y, it's lipstick-sized so Chanel glossimers are too tall. MAC lip glosses fit. 
In the side slot on the right, there are 3 glosses (2 chanel and 1 le metier de beaute) and a nars eye primer, with room to spare. 
In the slot next to it is the BB Holiday Palette! And in the innermost slot are eye pencils (4 of them).
I just put 2 chanel quads in one of the slots with ease.

In the other compartments are travel-sized bottles of shower gel, an eyelash curler, neutrogena hand cream, BB Skin Foundation (which is a little taller but the case can still close), BB travel-sized make up remover and a sephora mirror compact.

Anyway, I hope this helps!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

mcb100 said:


> I'm really eager to try the long wearing cream BB eyeshadows. I've heard good things about them?


 
They are a must!  I have 10 of them, but my 2 most used are Slate (gray matte) and Heather (Mauve matte). I've had both for over a year and are still as creamy as the day I bought them.


----------



## Samia

girlygirl3 said:


> *sweetart* - I've taken a couple of photos with some stuff thrown in. There is plenty of room for make up!
> 
> Under the front cover, I put in a couple of brushes, all full-sized. The longer length brushes don't fit, such as Laura Mercier's face brush. BB's Blush brush just fits (not pictured as I just washed it!)
> 
> In the lipstick compartment thing-y, it's lipstick-sized so Chanel glossimers are too tall. MAC lip glosses fit.
> In the side slot on the right, there are 3 glosses (2 chanel and 1 le metier de beaute) and a nars eye primer, with room to spare.
> In the slot next to it is the BB Holiday Palette! And in the innermost slot are eye pencils (4 of them).
> I just put 2 chanel quads in one of the slots with ease.
> 
> In the other compartments are travel-sized bottles of shower gel, an eyelash curler, neutrogena hand cream, BB Skin Foundation (which is a little taller but the case can still close), BB travel-sized make up remover and a sephora mirror compact.
> 
> Anyway, I hope this helps!


 
Thanks for the pics! It looks pretty roomy, now to find out how I can get my hands on one of them


----------



## Samia

it'sanaddiction said:


> They are a must! I have 10 of them, but my 2 most used are Slate (gray matte) and Heather (Mauve matte). I've had both for over a year and are still as creamy as the day I bought them.


 
Slate is my must have too!


----------



## Beenie

it'sanaddiction said:


> They are a must! I have 10 of them, but my 2 most used are Slate (gray matte) and Heather (Mauve matte). I've had both for over a year and are still as creamy as the day I bought them.


 
Do you think they will crease on a person will oily eyelids like me? Also, do you use a primer under?


----------



## mcb100

^With the cream eyeshadows, what brush do you guys use with them? I have acrylic nails so I don't want to use my fingers. Should I just use the bobbi brown cream eyeshadow brush? I'd have to buy it, I have mostly Mac brushes.


----------



## girlygirl3

mcb100 said:


> ^With the cream eyeshadows, what brush do you guys use with them? I have acrylic nails so I don't want to use my fingers. Should I just use the bobbi brown cream eyeshadow brush? I'd have to buy it, I have mostly Mac brushes.


 
I use my fingers, but since you have nails, you could try a cream shadow brush and it doesn't have to be Bobbi Brown's.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Beenie, I don't use a primer, but I don't have oily lids. I remember reading reviews where girls with oily lids said it did not crease on them, but ..?

mcb100, I bought Bobbi's cream shadow brush and use it all the time to apply. But there is probably a less expensive dupe for it.


----------



## leggeks

Beenie said:


> Do you think they will crease on a person will oily eyelids like me? Also, do you use a primer under?



I don't use a primer and I can have oily lids. It will crease after about 10-12 hours. But for the work day, it doesn't budge.


----------



## girlygirl3

I picked up the Hydrating Day Cream and the Blush Brush.

The day cream makes my skin feel soooo soft!  I'm told that not only does it moisturize, but it also prepares your face for foundation so you don't need a primer.
The blush brush is the best I've used so far!  Love it!


----------



## leggeks

mcb100 said:


> ^With the cream eyeshadows, what brush do you guys use with them? I have acrylic nails so I don't want to use my fingers. Should I just use the bobbi brown cream eyeshadow brush? I'd have to buy it, I have mostly Mac brushes.



I bought a couple of these : http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P189144&categoryId=S4906&shouldPaginate=true

They work great!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Hey Ladies I have finally decided to try eye-liner and I want to start with Bobbi Browns Gel. I would like to wear the eyeliner at work and also evenings out. Which color should I try? I do not want to be drastically dark because I am new to eyeliner and also because I already have dark eyes, as you can see from my picture I have dark brown eyes and caramel complexion.


----------



## lovemysavior

Picked up Galaxy cream eyeshadow and hoping that it's better than Platinum cuz that bad boy is going back to Bobbi's next weekend.


----------



## Blondee178

I've been using my Corrector and Cream Concealer and LOVE them!!! When I put them my face changes completely. I realize that the SA put on too much when she was doing her demonstration b/c once I did it myself it wasn't so shiny or obvious. I'm so glad I got it. 

Thanks again *Beenie* & everyone else for answering my questions.


----------



## Beenie

it'sanaddiction said:


> Beenie, I don't use a primer, but I don't have oily lids. I remember reading reviews where girls with oily lids said it did not crease on them, but ..?


 


leggeks said:


> I don't use a primer and I can have oily lids. It will crease after about 10-12 hours. But for the work day, it doesn't budge.


 
Thanks so much, ladies! I actually got one from the Round Robin Beauty Box and I am going to try it and see what happens without a primer the first go. I'll report back.



girlygirl3 said:


> I picked up the Hydrating Day Cream and the Blush Brush.
> 
> The blush brush is the best I've used so far! Love it!


 
I wish my brick and mortar Sephora would hurry up and get BB in because I wanted to get that blush brush and I have a store credit to get it with but the SA told me they are hopefully getting BB next year, not this year . I want this instead of the MAC one.



Blondee178 said:


> I've been using my Corrector and Cream Concealer and LOVE them!!! When I put them my face changes completely. I realize that the SA put on too much when she was doing her demonstration b/c once I did it myself it wasn't so shiny or obvious. I'm so glad I got it.
> 
> Thanks again *Beenie* & everyone else for answering my questions.


 
So glad I could help out. I am happy you are loving them too! I look so mch better now and I am happpy I found the awesome reviews on this stuff!


----------



## devoted7

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Hey Ladies I have finally decided to try eye-liner and I want to start with Bobbi Browns Gel. I would like to wear the eyeliner at work and also evenings out. Which color should I try? I do not want to be drastically dark because I am new to eyeliner and also because I already have dark eyes, as you can see from my picture I have dark brown eyes and caramel complexion.



I'd go for the typical black or grey!


----------



## sweetart

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Hey Ladies I have finally decided to try eye-liner and I want to start with Bobbi Browns Gel. I would like to wear the eyeliner at work and also evenings out. Which color should I try? I do not want to be drastically dark because I am new to eyeliner and also because I already have dark eyes, as you can see from my picture I have dark brown eyes and caramel complexion.



How about Graphite shimmer?  It's my fave from BB and great alternative to black.


----------



## girlygirl3

lovemysavior said:


> Picked up Galaxy cream eyeshadow and hoping that it's better than Platinum cuz that bad boy is going back to Bobbi's next weekend.


 
Ooh, I hope it works out for you!


----------



## girlygirl3

*Beenie -* 

I'm definitely enjoying this brush!  I got mine at BG during their $25 GC for $100 purchase.  (That was the event I mentioned earlier!)
It's not LE, so you'll be able to get one when it shows up!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

devoted7 said:


> I'd go for the typical black or grey!





sweetart said:


> How about Graphite shimmer?  It's my fave from BB and great alternative to black.



Thanks ladies! I think I am going to go for graphite


----------



## Beenie

girlygirl3 said:


> *Beenie -*
> 
> I'm definitely enjoying this brush! I got mine at BG during their $25 GC for $100 purchase. (That was the event I mentioned earlier!)
> It's not LE, so you'll be able to get one when it shows up!


 
I know but like Veruca Salt said, "I want it NOW!" (lol) 

So I realized that I got a cream shadow in the swap box and I tried it today with no primer to see how it holds up. Hopefully I am going to like it a lot because it was perfect this morning to pat it on my eyes and throw on some liner since I woke up late for work today.


----------



## Beenie

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Thanks ladies! I think I am going to go for graphite


 
I think that will be really pretty but also, I think you would look amazing in some color! Forest Shimmer and Violet Ink would be nice as well and they can be neutral.


----------



## meela188

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Hey Ladies I have finally decided to try eye-liner and I want to start with Bobbi Browns Gel. I would like to wear the eyeliner at work and also evenings out. Which color should I try? I do not want to be drastically dark because I am new to eyeliner and also because I already have dark eyes, as you can see from my picture I have dark brown eyes and caramel complexion.


 
I love her "denim" liner it's dark but shows blue. So pretty, I'm caramel as well and it looks lovely on me.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Beenie said:


> I think that will be really pretty but also, I think you would look amazing in some color! Forest Shimmer and Violet Ink would be nice as well and they can be neutral.




Thank you for that suggestion! I am all for stepping out a little and I appreciate the compliment!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

meela188 said:


> I love her "denim" liner it's dark but shows blue. So pretty, I'm caramel as well and it looks lovely on me.




Great to hear thank you


----------



## Samia

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Hey Ladies I have finally decided to try eye-liner and I want to start with Bobbi Browns Gel. I would like to wear the eyeliner at work and also evenings out. Which color should I try? I do not want to be drastically dark because I am new to eyeliner and also because I already have dark eyes, as you can see from my picture I have dark brown eyes and caramel complexion.


 
My favourite is Expresso Ink, gives my eyes definition without looking too harsh.


----------



## Beenie

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Thank you for that suggestion! I am all for stepping out a little and I appreciate the compliment!


 
Yeah, once you try the colors I think you'll like them because you have gorgeous eyes and great coloring. (Also BB doesn't make one, but I want you to try some gold/bronze liners.)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Everyone is always talking about MAC at the Cosmetics Company Outlets, but they also carry Bobbi Brown. (didn't know if everyone knew this) I found a Cream Shadow in Burnished for $15.50 and had to add it to my collection!


----------



## girlygirl3

^^ I did!  I got Galaxy and Bone cream shadows and caviar ink gel eyeliner there!


----------



## ReRe

Just stocked up on lots of BB, new denim ink liner, a couple more slate shadows (my favorite, I have oily eyelids and love this shadow..my lids sometimes are crepey, just can't seem to do powder shadows anymore, I use a smashbox brush to apply the shadow and love it), got a great free gift that included a full sized heather shadow (from NM and another dept store. ) The graphite shimmer liner is nice, not as harsh as black, also like black mauve liner.  Also, just got the hydrating gel face cream.


----------



## lawchick

I have a question for you Bobbi Brown ladies.  On a whim I ordered a shimmerbrick online.  I ordered the bronze but I'm wondering if that really is the best color for my skin.  I am a medium tan color with olive undertones.  In the summer (and for several months after since I hold a tan forever) I am a deep medium tan.  I'm afraid the bronze is not going to show any color on my skin, only shimmer.  What would you recommend?


----------



## mcb100

^You could try the pink one. I have the gold colored one and love it. But another thing--for anybody who had the old shimmerbricks (they had black packaging on the outside, not a silvery gold color packaging like the modern/current ones), does anyone notice a difference in the new ones? I still love my gold one that I have now, but when I had the old version of the gold shimmerbrick I felt like the colors were more pigmented....I think they might have slightly changed or tweaked the shades just a tiny bit. I swear in my old one that the shades were darker a little bit. 

Also, I just purchased the Foundation Stick in Sand 2 and also the cream blush stick in Pale Pink.


----------



## BamaIsIrish

Hi.  I'm new to the Forum and a Bobbi Brown groupie.  I recently received a sample of the eye balm rinse and I either threw out the instructions (probable) or it didn't come with any (possible).  Either way can anyone tell me how to use it?  Is it used as a moisturizer and left on, used instead of moisturizer, or is it put on and rinsed off?  I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Maybe you can check the website for info. Bobbibrown.com


----------



## BamaIsIrish

I did check the website but I didn't see anything about how to use it.


----------



## pupeluv

I purchased the Bobbi Brown Ultra Fine eyeliner brush today and was reading this thread tonight  http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/best-eyeliner-brush-638341.html, and read that this brush has been redesigned. My question is, does anyone know how long ago that had occured?. I've looked at her website and on Sephora holding up the brush wondering did I get an old one. I assumed from reading the Thread that I have above that the older version is'nt any good. TIA!!


----------



## Samia

Did anyone try the new Illuminating Finish Foundation yet? Need a review, thinking of ordering it online.


----------



## krazydaisy

anyone have the Bobbi Brown 'Day to Night' Warm Eye Palette? i've been wanting it, looks great for everyday!!!


----------



## Iluvbags

I passed by the Bobbi Brown counter and saw all the new stuff that was out.  I didnt have time to play but hope to stop back over the next week or so


----------



## Samia

> anyone have the Bobbi Brown 'Day to Night' Warm Eye Palette? i've been wanting it, looks great for everyday!!!



I am lusting over the palette too but I have the UD naked palette and I think the colors are quite similar for me.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pupeluv said:


> I purchased the Bobbi Brown Ultra Fine eyeliner brush today and was reading this thread tonight http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/best-eyeliner-brush-638341.html, and read that this brush has been redesigned. My question is, does anyone know how long ago that had occured?. I've looked at her website and on Sephora holding up the brush wondering did I get an old one. I assumed from reading the Thread that I have above that the older version is'nt any good. TIA!!


 
I have the older version, it's marked "Eye Liner". (not sure if the new ones are marked any differently though). I bought it about 2 years ago and soon after I did, the new version came out. I'm happy with the old one so I didn't see the need for the new one.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

krazydaisy said:


> anyone have the Bobbi Brown 'Day to Night' Warm Eye Palette? i've been wanting it, looks great for everyday!!!


 
I'm interested too! Have you seen the swatches at temptalia?

http://www.temptalia.com/bobbi-brow...dow-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-26846


----------



## pupeluv

it'sanaddiction said:


> I have the older version, it's marked "Eye Liner". (not sure if the new ones are marked any differently though). I bought it about 2 years ago and soon after I did, the new version came out. I'm happy with the old one so I didn't see the need for the new one.


  Thanks it'sanaddiction. Either way I was going to give it a go, this one is marked "ultra fine eye liner". I got it at the CCO and was wondering which version did I get. The Day to night warm palette has peaked my interest, I was looking yesterday at the swatches on Temptalia, that may be my first palette I get from this line.


----------



## meela188

I really like the "sultry", "smoldering" and sparkle glamour" palette's but Lord knows I don't need anymore eyeshadow.


----------



## skybluesky

Anyone know when the next Friends and family sale for Bobbibrown.com is coming up?  Dying to buy more stuff!


----------



## alexandra28

Sephora has a VIB 20% sale coming up and they sell bobbi brown. You might want to check that out.



skybluesky said:


> Anyone know when the next Friends and family sale for Bobbibrown.com is coming up? Dying to buy more stuff!


----------



## sweetart

skybluesky said:


> Anyone know when the next Friends and family sale for Bobbibrown.com is coming up?  Dying to buy more stuff!



I've waiting for a BB F&F too! Sephora doesn't carry all the things I want.


----------



## nwhite

Has anyone bought a new holiday palette?  I'm dying to try the Smoldering and Day to Night palettes!


----------



## chuggie

I finally tried the gel eyeliner.  I am now huge fan!  I won't go back to pencils again.  It's so easy to use and glides on like a dream.  This item will be in my permanent rotation.

Oh, I also tried the long-wearing eyeshadow it lasted through 14 hours at the office the other day.  It's awesome and I highly recommend it.


----------



## girlygirl3

Well, I didn't need any more palettes but I did get the Modern Classic palette and I love it!


----------



## krazydaisy

it'sanaddiction said:


> I'm interested too! Have you seen the swatches at temptalia?
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/bobbi-brow...dow-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-26846


I have seen her swatches, they differ from karlasugar so i would like to se emore lol


----------



## krazydaisy

chuggie said:


> I finally tried the gel eyeliner.  I am now huge fan!  I won't go back to pencils again.  It's so easy to use and glides on like a dream.  This item will be in my permanent rotation.
> 
> Oh, I also tried the long-wearing eyeshadow it lasted through 14 hours at the office the other day.  It's awesome and I highly recommend it.


i won't go back to pencils either, gel liner all the way lol well except for my chanel yeux great for waterlines


----------



## leggeks

It's nuts BB hasn't had a F&F all YEAR!!! Last year there were 3. It's November for crying out loud. Give us 25% off already.. 


I feel better now


----------



## alexandra28

I went to Saks and i got the Bobbi Brown Day to Night Warm Eyeshadow Palette and i love it. The colors are so amazing. Great buy!


----------



## krazydaisy

Did you buy it? can you post swatches? i've been wanting to try in perosn but haven't had time i am really eyeing that one lol


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Ladies for those of you who want the Holiday Glamour 6-Piece collection, QVC has it for $100 available on two easy payments of $50.00 just a heads up  
Includes: eye shadow in Ivory eye shadow in Caviar, eye shadow in Velvet Plum metallic,
eye shadow in Twinkle sparkle, lip color in Ruby metallic, lip color in Sandwash Tulle, blush in Blushed, shimmer lip gloss in Pink Bouquet, shimmer lip gloss in Pink Mist, Everything mascara in black, Mini angle eye shadow brush, Mini lip brush, Mini blush brush, Faux black patent case.
Good until November 11, 2010 11:59 p.m. ET
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...Bobbi-Brown-Holiday-Glamour-6Piece-Collection


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## kuromi-chan

FYI - i was able to get my Nordies to price match Sephora's 20% off VIB deal (i just showed them the 20% off Sephora mailer card)!  i think it really depends on the manager you ask...luckily this manager knows me, and ok'd it right away!  plus, she didn't bother checking to see if Sephora had my items in stock (which they didn't, and i even got a bunch of stuff that Sephora doesn't carry!)  

i would suggest asking a manager that knows you well, maybe in a dept. that you shop a lot?  (the manager i asked was from the shoe dept!)  it doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## pupeluv

^^Thanks, I don't want to wait til the CCO gets the Day to Night palette, maybe I give that a try.


----------



## sweetart

kuromi-chan said:


> FYI - i was able to get my Nordies to price match Sephora's 20% off VIB deal (i just showed them the 20% off Sephora mailer card)!  i think it really depends on the manager you ask...luckily this manager knows me, and ok'd it right away!  plus, she didn't bother checking to see if Sephora had my items in stock (which they didn't, and i even got a bunch of stuff that Sephora doesn't carry!)
> 
> i would suggest asking a manager that knows you well, maybe in a dept. that you shop a lot?  (the manager i asked was from the shoe dept!)  it doesn't hurt to try!



That's great! I might try asking about that at my Nordies tomo. I wont hold my breath though. 

What'd  you end up buying?


----------



## Ladybug09

BB was on W. Williams yesterday. I Love her makeup concept.


----------



## kuromi-chan

sweetart said:


> That's great! I might try asking about that at my Nordies tomo. I wont hold my breath though.
> 
> *What'd  you end up buying?*



good luck!   

i got:

Moisture Rich Foundation
Skin Foundation
3 Sheer Loose Powders
Foundation Brush
Ultra Fine Eyeliner Brush
2 Caviar Ink Gel Eyeliners
3 Vitamin Enriched Face Creams
Hydrating Toner

(not all for me though!!  some was for co-workers.  they gave me their "lists"   )


----------



## Iluvbags

I saw a few of the new palettes that I really like.  I keep meaning to go by the boutique and do swatches.
That Modern lip and Eye seems divine.  But the price tag----OUCH


----------



## sweetart

Iluvbags said:


> I saw a few of the new palettes that I really like.  I keep meaning to go by the boutique and do swatches.
> That Modern lip and Eye seems divine.  But the price tag----OUCH



you can get it from sephora if youre a vib and get 20% off  I'm waiting for mine!


----------



## Iluvbags

sweetart said:


> you can get it from sephora if youre a vib and get 20% off  I'm waiting for mine!


 
Good point!  I went and swatched the palette yesterday and its nice but really really light on my skintone.  I may pass on it and look at some of the other holiday items.

Let us know how you like yours once it arrives!!


----------



## girlygirl3

Iluvbags said:


> Good point! I went and swatched the palette yesterday and its nice but really really light on my skintone. I may pass on it and look at some of the other holiday items.
> 
> Let us know how you like yours once it arrives!!


 
I have this palette and I love it!  I did actually think the same as you when I first saw this but the colors are buildable.  I'm about NC30 right now, darker in the summer, if that helps!


----------



## krazydaisy

I am wantiing some of their brushes, i heard tehy were good


----------



## Lanier

I bought the Smoldering eye palette and the Graphite Ink Shimmer gel liner yesterday.


----------



## roxy72

Hi ladies- I just got back from the Bobbi Brown counter at my local Nordie's. I got matched for a corrector and concealer about 2 weeks ago, bought the items, and the gal gave me her card (it said that she was Porshia ____, Counter Manger for BB).

Today I went back to get matched for a foundation. The same gal wasn't there so somebody else helped match me for foundation. She said that my concealer was the wrong color, and I should be wearing Porcelain. So I told her about Porshia, the gal who helped match me 2 weeks ago. She got confused and said that *she* was Porshia. Apparently the girl who helped me out 2 weeks ago didn't give me her own card. Weird, huh? 

It was strange overall, but I loved how she did my makeup. I just got an email from Sephora saying that I'm a VIB now so I can start plotting me next order of BB stuff.


----------



## sweetart

girlygirl3 said:


> I have this palette and I love it!  I did actually think the same as you when I first saw this but the colors are buildable.  I'm about NC30 right now, darker in the summer, if that helps!




I have it too and really like it! It was magically back in stock after the Sephora F&F sale ended so I waited until I could use the VIB discount. Love all the eyeshadow shades and the glosses (which I was sure I'd never touch).


----------



## GingerSnap527

I waited and waited for the gel eyeliner to get back in stock at Sephora and was finally able to grab a black! Can't wait for it to come...and then maybe jump to some other colors. It's my second trip into gel eyeliners. I used the Maybelline one, but it just didn't stay. Hoping this one is better!


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> I have it too and really like it! It was magically back in stock after the Sephora F&F sale ended so I waited until I could use the VIB discount. Love all the eyeshadow shades and the glosses (which I was sure I'd never touch).


 
Honestly, this palette will carry me over into next year no problem!  I agree about the glosses - I thought I wouldn't use them either but they're really nice!


----------



## GingerSnap527

I waited and waited for the gel eyeliner to become available on Sephora. Well it finally came in yesterday and I used it today and I love it!!! I bought it in black (I have a Maybelline fluid line (?) in dark brown). I wanted a color I'd wear often. It went on perfectly and looks great! 

Now I want the violet...but Sephora is sold out of ALL colors, again!!!


----------



## ReRe

Gingersnap...you might like the black mauve.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

What brush do you ladies use with the gel liner? Is the BB brush any good? Any cheaper alternatives?


----------



## gre8dane

I have & use the BB eyeliner brush, but I also use my Nars (#9, I think) & MAC eyeliner  (#210) brushes, depending on the look I'm going for...


----------



## GingerSnap527

I use the Sonia Kashuk bent eyeliner brush. Love it!


----------



## girlygirl3

GingerSnap527 said:


> I use the Sonia Kashuk bent eyeliner brush. Love it!


 
I second this ... and the gel liner in black mauve!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I need black mauve, pretty


----------



## krazydaisy

GingerSnap527 said:


> I use the Sonia Kashuk bent eyeliner brush. Love it!





girlygirl3 said:


> I second this ... and the gel liner in black mauve!



I agree tooo!


----------



## meela188

Yes I want Black mauve and Graphite gel liners, I also want the mauve lip gloss that came with that collection but I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Samia

Just received my Illuminating Finish powder Compact Foundation, can't wait to try it! 
Also got Oil Control Lotion and got the free beauty kit (saks promo) containing: Duo eyeshadow (navajo and rockstar metallic eye shadow), clear gloss and Extreme party mascara


----------



## bnjj

My latest BB addition (it's almost too pretty to use):


----------



## Samia

^bnjj,  I am so tempted to get the Holiday Collection! This one looks gorgeous!

And incase anyone is interested in a review for Illuminating Finish powder Compact Foundation here it goes: so far I like it a lot! today is the longest time I am wearing it (entire work day), I did use my Oil Control lotion as a base and I stayed matte for almost 8 hours which is the longest I have ever achieved with any kind of foundation. Also up until now I have tried only one method of application that is dry using the sponge that comes with it. I have combination skin and I felt that it tried me a little near the corners of my mouth and a teeny bit on my cheeks. But for the mattifying power of 8 hours I can rectify the dryness with a little extra moisturizer. It glides on very smoothly too! My new favorite Bobbi Brown product!!


----------



## bnjj

Samia said:


> ^bnjj,  I am so tempted to get the Holiday Collection! This one looks gorgeous!


 
It is so pretty.  I also want the eyeshadow quad though really can't justify it but it is sooooooo pretty I really, really want it.


----------



## N3bird

I love the BB Gel Eyeliners more than any other eye liner I have ever used.

I only have a few shades, but I would love it in every color.  It is totally waterproof, and never smudges, unless you want it to.!!!

I even wore it when I got Baptized, and it still looked fresh after my being dunked in water....yes...amazing!


----------



## GingerSnap527

I put that eyeliner on before work (around 7:00 AM) and it lasts through my workouts that usually end around 7 or 8 pm! Love it!


----------



## klj

I'm so completely sad and devastated that the BB lip tint tubes are totally discontinued. This is my HG gloss!(not sticky, hydrating/not drying, minty~ with a tiny bit of color..nothing is better IMO. At first they DC'd the single tubes but you could get them in a set. Today I tried to buy more and was told the very bad news. Not sure what I will buy now.:cry:
(going to try the gone but not forgotten program they have and see if there are any left out there in the world)


----------



## meela188

So I got my hands on the black mauve gel liner. It's soooo pretty but sadly it just doesn't show up well on me at all. It didn't define my eyes or even draw any attention to them, pretty much looked like I smudged gray eyeshadow on. I was looking for something that would define my eyes but not be too harsh for daytime wear(black ink i'm looking at you). I will go and try espresso, caviar, and black plum.


----------



## krazydaisy

do bobbi brown lipgloss have a scent? are they sticky? thanks


----------



## Couture Zoe

I'm a huge fan of BB's shimmer brick in Beige & the loose face powder in Pale yellow, I use it in my daily make up routine to set my foundation..love it


----------



## meela188

krazydaisy said:


> do bobbi brown lipgloss have a scent? are they sticky? thanks


 
No scent, and they are on the sticky side but nothing like MAC. They are really opaque and show up well over pigmented lips, I love Bobbi's glosses like none other


----------



## krazydaisy

thanks i will check them out


----------



## mamarie

New to this thread and so happy I found you ladies!! 

I'm looking for a new bobbi brown blush after hearing great things about it. I was wondering what colors would be recommended. I'm asian and have pretty fair skin.


----------



## windycityaj

mamarie said:


> New to this thread and so happy I found you ladies!!
> 
> I'm looking for a new bobbi brown blush after hearing great things about it. I was wondering what colors would be recommended. I'm asian and have pretty fair skin.


 

I am African-American but with lighter skin with a yellow/olive undertone.  I really like BB *"Apricot"* blush.  Really nice with my skin tone, and a little bit goes a long way....


----------



## sweetart

Did you end up finding any more? Kiehls glosses are great too if you're looking for something else to try!



klj said:


> I'm so completely sad and devastated that the BB lip tint tubes are totally discontinued. This is my HG gloss!(not sticky, hydrating/not drying, minty~ with a tiny bit of color..nothing is better IMO. At first they DC'd the single tubes but you could get them in a set. Today I tried to buy more and was told the very bad news. Not sure what I will buy now.:cry:
> (going to try the gone but not forgotten program they have and see if there are any left out there in the world)


----------



## krazydaisy

does anyone have the bb cosmetic case, the one that comes with the brushes? i was trying to google for pics for the inside but coulnt find any hope someone doesn't mind to post pics i'm curious of what it look like


----------



## bubbleloba

mamarie said:


> New to this thread and so happy I found you ladies!!
> 
> I'm looking for a new bobbi brown blush after hearing great things about it. I was wondering what colors would be recommended. I'm asian and have pretty fair skin.



Go for peony (I think it's #19).  I'm Asian with fair skin and the shade looks really natural on.


----------



## Samia

I tried the lip crayon today and was surprised how creamy it was! Picked up one in Honeysuckle 
Also added Black Plum to my Gel liner collection, love this stuff!


----------



## leggeks

^^ Lip Crayons are THE best!


----------



## claypot

mamarie said:


> I'm looking for a new bobbi brown blush after hearing great things about it. I was wondering what colors would be recommended. I'm asian and have pretty fair skin.



Sounds like we have similar complexions. What about Pink Sugar? It's a shimmer blush with a bit of gold through it. I think it looks lovely on.


----------



## boston girl

So, I've finally "discovered" Bobbi Brown makeup! I went to the makeup counter asking for a taupy-neutral colored smoky eye look. I ended up with Navajo (metallic formulation), Fawn (shimmer) and Saddle (matte). I got Ash cream shadow to use as a base, and I have Espresso gel liner to complete the look. LOVE!

So... now I want more!  But here's what I'm looking for this time, and I need some suggestions/advice: 
*#1.* A 6 color palette with a range of neutral matte colors that can give me a many day-looks. 
*#2.* A 6 color palette that can work those 6 colors into night-time looks.
(*note*: I'm fair colored, with pinky-peach undertones, with dark brown hair and dark brown eyes. I tend to be drawn towards cooler colored makeup than warmer colors)

Here's the colors I'm liking so far...
*For the first palette:* Ivory, Shell or Woodrose, Gray or Slate or Cement, Mink, Espresso, Charcoal or Caviar.
*For the second palette:* Bone, Copper Penny, Rock, Champagne Quartz, Black Plum, Velvet Plum, Rockstar.

*Help!!!* I'm overwhelmed can't decide... any advice on color picks would be much appreciated!


----------



## krazydaisy

can anyone recommend any of their eye brushes and how are they comparable to mac brushes? heard they are better


----------



## mcb100

i own both. i really like the BB brushes, but I think I may like MAC ones a tiny bit better. Both are equally good though. My favorite is the BB eye contour brush, I also like the crease brush.


----------



## gre8dane

krazydaisy said:


> can anyone recommend any of their eye brushes and how are they comparable to mac brushes? heard they are better


 
I have MAC & BB brushes, more MAC, and I like both brands.  I can't say one is better than the other, each brush has its use for me.  I have MAC & BB brushes from ca 1994 or around that time and both brands have held up VERY VERY well.


----------



## meela188

krazydaisy said:


> can anyone recommend any of their eye brushes and how are they comparable to mac brushes? heard they are better


 
They have much softer bristles, I picked up Bobbi's nordstroms anniversary brush set. Best purchase I ever made.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

I love Bobbi Brown products! Have you all seen the new Pretty Powerful Palettes?  Love them!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Hi all!  I'm planning on buying some BB makeup brushes soon, and I was wondering:

How does the quality of the brush sets compare to purchasing individual brushes?

I know that, sometimes, the quality is somewhat lacking when it comes to sets.  TIA!


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Specifically, I'm looking at the Basic Brush Collection.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Has anyone tried to Moisturizing Cream Compact Foundation or the Oil-Free Compact Foundation?


----------



## CoachDivaNC

blackonmaroon said:


> ^ Specifically, I'm looking at the Basic Brush Collection.


 

I dont know about BB sets as I have individual brushes, but they are amazing! The concealer brush does wonders


----------



## blackonmaroon

CoachDivaNC said:


> I dont know about BB sets as I have individual brushes, but they are amazing! The concealer brush does wonders



Thanks so much for the recommendation, CoachDiva!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Does anyone else have an opinion on Bobbi Brown makeup brush sets?


----------



## momo43

i received a shimmer brick in a nude/beige color and a pot rouge in cabo coral as a christmas gift.  what's the best way to use these products?  i've only tested the shimmer brick as a brow highlighter so far.  

Thanks!


----------



## gre8dane

blackonmaroon said:


> Does anyone else have an opinion on Bobbi Brown makeup brush sets?


 
My first BB brushes was a set I purchased in 1995. (!!!) I still have the brushes and they are still going strong.  I have not purchsed a set since so I can't speak to current sets vs individual brushes unlike the MAC brush sets which I will never buy again.

Any pump recommendations for the Moisture Rich Foundation SPF 15?  I haven't been to a counter yet to ask.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Hello Ladies 

I suggest using the Chat Link on Bobbi Brown website! The makeup artists are amazing! They have really helped me and they did an amazing job with my shade recommendation since there is not a close BB counter in my area. Hope this helps


----------



## Bethc

Well, I know it's late, but anyone's in NYC or wants to get some stuff from Bobbie, Bergdorfs is having a beauty event...

So I went to pick-up one eye shadow palette that I liked with some more accent colors and the brushes...







And I came home with this!!






The black box on the bottom middle is the palette and pink box on the right is a new peony highlighter, gloss and gel eye liner. (I think the set may be exclusive to BG?) that I added, and a new bronzer brush.

Everything else, the Bobbie water bottle, the pretty powerful bag, a whole bag of goodies from all different BG brands and 2 different Bobbie gifts.  So many goodies, that I made a package to send to my mom!


----------



## girlygirl3

*bethc *- wow, what a haul!  What is the case in the first photo?  I have the Modern Classic Palette also, but I don't have a case like that!

I stopped by the counter at Bloomie's and picked up a corrector in peach and concealer in warm natural.  I've been avoiding the BG event!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you!  I only saw the BG set, it's called the Eye couture set, they may have had a different version?


----------



## singsongjones

CoachDivaNC said:


> I dont know about BB sets as I have individual brushes, but they are amazing! The concealer brush does wonders


 
Just went to NM to buy the concealer brush today, and they were sold out ...


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Ah, then it's another set.  Anyway, beautiful!


----------



## Bethc

blackonmaroon said:


> Does anyone else have an opinion on Bobbi Brown makeup brush sets?



Sorry, I needed to see the set in real life to comment.  

I checked it out yesterday, and compared them, they are the same brushes as the ones you would buy separately, that I have and love!  Some other companies make their sets of other brushes than their normal ones or smaller versions.  

So, based on that I would definately recommend Bobbie's brushes, they are great!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

singsongjones said:


> Just went to NM to buy the concealer brush today, and they were sold out ...


 

Dang It! I have to order my stuff online since there isnt a BB counter in my town....


----------



## bluejinx

ive never ever used bobbi brown before but i just got a 2009 nude palette that is on route to me now! 

I am sooooooooooooo excited!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Bethc said:


> Sorry, I needed to see the set in real life to comment.
> 
> I checked it out yesterday, and compared them, they are the same brushes as the ones you would buy separately, that I have and love!  Some other companies make their sets of other brushes than their normal ones or smaller versions.
> 
> So, based on that I would definately recommend Bobbie's brushes, they are great!



Thanks so much, Bethc!


----------



## singsongjones

Ran into Bloomies and got my concealer brush...FINALLY!! I kept forgetting...


----------



## CoachDivaNC

singsongjones said:


> Ran into Bloomies and got my concealer brush...FINALLY!! I kept forgetting...


 

YAY  I am gonna order some more concealer, cream eyeshadow, and the eyeshadow brush!


----------



## girlygirl3

Concealer brush?  The MA who helped me at the Bloomie's counter used her finger and she said it worked better for under eyes.
I like the idea of the using the BB brush though!  Does everyone agree?


----------



## singsongjones

CoachDivaNC said:


> YAY  I am gonna order some more concealer, cream eyeshadow, and the eyeshadow brush!


 
Oooo!!! Plenty of goodies!!! Have you tried their gel liners yet??? LOVE...


----------



## CoachDivaNC

girlygirl3 said:


> Concealer brush? The MA who helped me at the Bloomie's counter used her finger and she said it worked better for under eyes.
> I like the idea of the using the BB brush though! Does everyone agree?


 
I dont use my fingers unless I have to. I love the brush and I use BB Hydrating eye cream and the concealer goes on so smooth


----------



## CoachDivaNC

singsongjones said:


> Oooo!!! Plenty of goodies!!! Have you tried their gel liners yet??? LOVE...


 

I havent tried them yet  i have heard they are awesome LOL


----------



## girlygirl3

CoachDivaNC said:


> I dont use my fingers unless I have to. I love the brush and I use BB Hydrating eye cream and the concealer goes on so smooth


 
Thanks!  That is the way the MA applied the concealer, with the hydrating eye cream.  It works beautifully!

Alright, I'm off to get my concealer brush too!


----------



## margaritas

blackonmaroon said:


> ^ Specifically, I'm looking at the Basic Brush Collection.



I have the basic brush collection. Although I don't use all the brushes as often as I should, I don't regret the purchase at all. The brushes are very good quality (same as if you get them individually) and will last a long time if taken care of properly.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks! That is the way the MA applied the concealer, with the hydrating eye cream. It works beautifully!
> 
> Alright, I'm off to get my concealer brush too!


 
I love the fact that it comes with a cap


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Bobbi Brown-Ultra Fine Eye-Liner Brush and my first
Bobbi Brown-Long-Wear Gel Eyeliner in Black Ink (#1) I am in love with the ease of this brush and liner


----------



## citylicious

Hi ladies!

I am just recently getting to know Bobbi Brown make up and was wondering if there are any sites that ship to Australia?

I really love some of the products, so pretty!!

Any help is appreciated, thank you


----------



## Samia

Picked up the Bobbi Mini Brights pallete, the eye shadows are tiny but nicely pigmented. I don't use a lot of colored eye shadows, mostly neutrals so this will last me for a while.


----------



## sweetart

NM will have a nice BB GWP during their beauty event!
http://karlasugar.net/2011/02/sneak...t-gift/bobbi-brown-neiman-marcus-beauty-week/


----------



## Mibbette

Samia said:


> Picked up the Bobbi Mini Brights pallete, the eye shadows are tiny but nicely pigmented. I don't use a lot of colored eye shadows, mostly neutrals so this will last me for a while.



Ooh that is lovely!


----------



## Beenie

Did anyone get the BB GWP from NM beauty event? I would like to know if it is worth it since I can buy BB from CCO but I am intrigued by the free gift. I cannot tell if the palettes are small or whatnot.


----------



## bluejinx

I just got the beach shimmerbrick in the mail! I've been waiting two months. Hopefully nude palette will arrive soon!


----------



## krazydaisy

i would like to know about NM gwp too. i was browsing bobbi brown lipsticks and these are gorgeous http://www.temptalia.com/bobbi-brown-rich-lip-color-lipstick-review-photos-swatches-part-2


----------



## Beenie

^^ mod pink and heather (blossom?) pink are beautiful!


----------



## krazydaisy

^they're all beautiful, but i know some will be too bright or maybe don't look right on me. i need to check them out at the counter asap


----------



## araisin

Wow, Bethc! That's a great haul of goodies! I'm astounded at all the freebies. Nice work!


----------



## araisin

Has anyone used Bobbi's Intensive Skin Supplement? It's her anti-ageing serum, in the amber-colored glass bottle with the dropper. I've been using it religiously twice a day for four weeks. But I'm not really sure I notice any difference. A girlfriend of mine swears by it and loves the results. Maybe I'm immune to it??  Anyone else using it? BTW, I'm 38.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I left my gel eyeliner open for about 24 hours (just realized it this morning). Do you think I've caused any damage to it? :wondering


----------



## DC-Cutie

GingerSnap527 said:


> I left my gel eyeliner open for about 24 hours (just realized it this morning). Do you think I've caused any damage to it? :wondering



it's probably a little dry, but you can fix that by closing it tight and submerging it in some warm water.  Not hot, just warm.  Or just close it and leave it closed for a few days...


----------



## LovesYSL

Does anyone have the Shimmer Brick for Body set? I am interested in hearing about it before I purchase!


----------



## nprotundo

Hi ladies!  I was wondering if any of you own the bobbi brown foundation brush?  If you do, what does it look like? I bought two brushes. One from Sephora and one from ebay (the seller is buybuy7 and has 100% feedback) as a back up. However, I feel like the Sephora one looks fake to me but the ebay one looks real. Isn't that weird? My Sephora one has "BOBBI BROWN" in caps on the front and in the back it says "Foundation." My Ebay one says "BOBBI BROWN" in the front and "FOUNDATION" in the back in caps. It's also about 1/8 of an inch shorter. Any ideas?


----------



## hyacinthus

nprotundo said:


> Hi ladies!  I was wondering if any of you own the bobbi brown foundation brush?  If you do, what does it look like? I bought two brushes. One from Sephora and one from ebay (the seller is buybuy7 and has 100% feedback) as a back up. However, I feel like the Sephora one looks fake to me but the ebay one looks real. Isn't that weird? My Sephora one has "BOBBI BROWN" in caps on the front and in the back it says "Foundation." My Ebay one says "BOBBI BROWN" in the front and "FOUNDATION" in the back in caps. It's also about 1/8 of an inch shorter. Any ideas?



I don't own the brush--have seen it though--and I think the Sephora one sounds more like the genuine article. The foundation brush on the Bobbi Brown website doesn't have "Foundation" in caps either (here).


----------



## pupeluv

nprotundo said:


> Hi ladies! I was wondering if any of you own the bobbi brown foundation brush? If you do, what does it look like? I bought two brushes. One from Sephora and one from ebay (the seller is buybuy7 and has 100% feedback) as a back up. However, I feel like the Sephora one looks fake to me but the ebay one looks real. Isn't that weird? My Sephora one has "BOBBI BROWN" in caps on the front and in the back it says "Foundation." My Ebay one says "BOBBI BROWN" in the front and "FOUNDATION" in the back in caps. It's also about 1/8 of an inch shorter. Any ideas?


 

I think she changed her brushes awhile back so maybe the ebay seller has an older version (maybe purchased from The CCO)


----------



## nprotundo

Thanks everyone! I'm going to email the seller and ask. It looks alot like the real brush. It's just that I have enough of my shedding cheap brushes around and I really don't need another one.


----------



## nprotundo

Here are the pics. The top one is the one from Sephora.


----------



## karester

The one I bought from my BB counter looks like the one you got from Sephora.


----------



## pupeluv

nprotundo said:


> Here are the pics. The top one is the one from Sephora.[/QUOT
> 
> Thanks for the pics. I purchased the BB Ultra Fine Eye Liner brush from The CCO and the letters are in large caps like the one shown on the bottom photo, along with the thinner font lettering...looks just like mine from The CCO but just a different brush, HTH.


----------



## Samia

I got my Foundation Brush from Bobbi Brown Store, its has the name written in CAPS on oner side and "Foundation" on the other side.
From your pictures the Top one looks a lot like mine.


----------



## nprotundo

Thanks everyone. I emailed the seller, no response back yet. I will let you all know what she says. It's weird because it totally looks like the real thing but you never know.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Came across this announcement this morning re: BB Macy's exclusive to be released -- perhaps already in the stores?

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/bobbi-brown-dress-for-success-set/


----------



## bluejinx

I fell in love with the chabel foundation brush durring a nars makeover (they accidentally got a chanel one mixed in! Lol!). Can anyone compare the bobbi brown to it? 
And how is the bobbi brown concealer brush?

I will be getting my first high end brushes in a few weeks and will stick to about 3. What 3 would you choose? I have a blush brush I love by mk and a one dollar elf that I actually love as well.


----------



## karester

I bought this set by Bobbi, and honestly, for the price I paid I'm not 100% in love with it.  There are two brushes I do not use at all.  I'm also still on the fence about the concealer brush only because even with the BB Corrector my undereye still looks dark.  I can do a better job with my finger and the corrector.


----------



## girlygirl3

^ I got the concealer brush because of great reviews, but either I'm not using it properly or it's just not blowing me away.  I only use it with the concealer and I use my finger with the corrector.


----------



## bluejinx

karester said:


> I bought this set by Bobbi, and honestly, for the price I paid I'm not 100% in love with it.  There are two brushes I do not use at all.  I'm also still on the fence about the concealer brush only because even with the BB Corrector my undereye still looks dark.  I can do a better job with my finger and the corrector.



Which brushes in the set DO you like if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## karester

bluejinx said:


> Which brushes in the set DO you like if you don't mind my asking?



I like the foundation, face blender and eye shadow brushes.  

The brow brush is way too scratchy, and I have no use for it as I do not do anything to my brows when I do my makeup.  The eye liner brush is pretty weird looking for what it says it's for.  It looks like it's for concealer (it actually looks like the Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage brush albeit a little stiffer) and I've actually used this as a lip brush once.  And I already talked about the concealer brush.

I like the zippered bag it comes with too.  I actually have all my brushes except for my MAC ones in there.  It's very roomy.


----------



## declaredbeauty

I'm thinking about making my first Bobbi Brown purchase and it's most likely going to be the creamy concealer kit. I'm using it to cover my dark circles and I was wondering just how better is it to also purchase the corrector? Does it make *THAT* much of a difference? Does it feel heavy?


----------



## nprotundo

declaredbeauty said:


> I'm thinking about making my first Bobbi Brown purchase and it's most likely going to be the creamy concealer kit. I'm using it to cover my dark circles and I was wondering just how better is it to also purchase the corrector? Does it make *THAT* much of a difference? Does it feel heavy?



I think it's the corrector that makes a difference. I definitely think it's worth it. If I could only chose one, I'd do the corrector and use either my foundation over it or any other concealer I had on hand over the corrector.


----------



## karester

declaredbeauty said:


> I'm thinking about making my first Bobbi Brown purchase and it's most likely going to be the creamy concealer kit. I'm using it to cover my dark circles and I was wondering just how better is it to also purchase the corrector? Does it make *THAT* much of a difference? Does it feel heavy?



I love the corrector.  It is the only thing that comes close to completely erasing my dark under eye area. 

I'm thinking of getting the new compact too, I like the design.  Plus the fact that I've been without my corrector since last year when I accidentally left it out in my car where it melted.


----------



## nprotundo

Has anyone tried the pretty powerful palette yet? I'm really interested in the pretty one because I am looking for an everyday friendly palette that is work friendly as well. Those colors look very soft and not so loud like some pink colors can get. Any thoughts?


----------



## jensrn

I just bought the new corrector and I really like it. The consistency is great. I also just discovered the BB gel liners and I am in love!!


----------



## girlygirl3

I never used the corrector until I bought BB and I don't think I'll go without now!  I will definitely et the new set when I run out of the corrector and concealer.

*nprotundo *- I think the Pretty palette is very suitable for everyday.  They are not colors I would use - I have the Modern Classic palette and love it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

the pretty palette is nice, but I think better suited for lighter skintones.  the colors looked a little chalky on me..


----------



## alissarn

BB gel eyeliner and its brush is excellent. the line goes on kind of thick, which doesnt work for some people but I love that effect.

only too expensive though! I have the BB makeup book (2007 one I think) and its pretty good.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm revisting something I haven't done in a long time: using the gel liners as shadow!  My favorite is violite ink.  I like to pack a little on, then smudge and add a little shadow for depth.


----------



## tortoiseperson

Izzy's Mom said:


> Came across this announcement this morning re: BB Macy's exclusive to be released -- perhaps already in the stores?
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/bobbi-brown-dress-for-success-set/


That's such a nice idea from Bobbi!

I recently bought the Peony & Python Palette and Kit, the soft colours are so pretty but I must admit it was the packaging which really got me.


----------



## Beenie

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm revisting something I haven't done in a long time: using the gel liners as shadow! My favorite is violite ink. I like to pack a little on, then smudge and add a little shadow for depth.


 
Interesting idea! I will have to try this.


----------



## Beenie

*declaredbeauty* I have pretty dark, purplish under eye circles and I need the corrector more than the concealer. I bought both at the time, but I use the corrector and my MAC concealer and the BB concealer sits untouched. I think the corrector is a GREAT product but know that it took 2 tries to get the right color. And after reading reviews on MUA, I know I am not the only one (which is why I went back and didn't give up on this great product from the get go).


----------



## nprotundo

Beenie said:


> *declaredbeauty* I have pretty dark, purplish under eye circles and I need the corrector more than the concealer. I bought both at the time, but I use the corrector and my MAC concealer and the BB concealer sits untouched. I think the corrector is a GREAT product but know that it took 2 tries to get the right color. And after reading reviews on MUA, I know I am not the only one (which is why I went back and didn't give up on this great product from the get go).



What color did you end up getting? Did you go one or two shades lighter than your normal foundation color?


----------



## declaredbeauty

Thanks Ladies! I think I'm going to try the corrector first and go from there.


----------



## Beenie

nprotundo said:


> What color did you end up getting? Did you go one or two shades lighter than your normal foundation color?


 
I use peach and I was originally matched to 4.5 Skin foundation but I am not sure I agree with that. I use MUFE 153 or a MAC NW 35 if that is helpful at all.


----------



## nprotundo

Beenie said:


> I use peach and I was originally matched to 4.5 Skin foundation but I am not sure I agree with that. I use MUFE 153 or a MAC NW 35 if that is helpful at all.



May I ask why/how you decided on peach rather than the bisque/light bisque? I've been thinking about trying the peach one out as well. I picked the bisque and it works really well but now Im wondering if I should try the peach.

Oh and in the bobbi brown natural finish foundation, I'm a beige 3.


----------



## Beenie

nprotundo said:


> May I ask why/how you decided on peach rather than the bisque/light bisque? I've been thinking about trying the peach one out as well. I picked the bisque and it works really well but now Im wondering if I should try the peach.
> 
> Oh and in the bobbi brown natural finish foundation, I'm a beige 3.


 
I was originally matched to a bisque (cannot remember if she chose light or not) and was unimpressed and couldn't understand the HG status of the stuff so I started searching reviews and found so many people to say TRY PEACH over and over so I did


----------



## nprotundo

Beenie said:


> I was originally matched to a bisque (cannot remember if she chose light or not) and was unimpressed and couldn't understand the HG status of the stuff so I started searching reviews and found so many people to say TRY PEACH over and over so I did



Wow, I think I want to try that now too. I thought the bisque was good but now I'm dying to try the peach! Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I recommend salmon colored concealer to all of my clients - from fair skin to darker tones.  Because salmon cancels ANY greens, blues or darkness under they eyes.

As a big Bobbi Brown fan, I rarely recommend her concealer because it creases.  I do recommend instead Eve Pearls salmon concealer.


----------



## Samia

^ You are right, I love Bobbi's corrector but the concealer not so much. I thought I was doing something wrong with the concealer all this time!


----------



## pupeluv

DC-Cutie said:


> I recommend salmon colored concealer to all of my clients - from fair skin to darker tones. Because salmon cancels ANY greens, blues or darkness under they eyes.
> 
> As a big Bobbi Brown fan, I rarely recommend her concealer because it creases. I do recommend instead Eve Pearls salmon concealer.


 

I've been wanting to try Eve Pearls but did'nt know which one to get, I'm a NC 15-20ish and a MAC MUA did say to use a NW concealer. Would you suggest the one in the compact or the one in the pot? I do not know of a place to try these before purchasing, I've only seen it online, do you know of a place?, THANKS!
http://www.evepearl.com/products/concealers-salmon/

I went into Nordies or Bloomings can't remember which about a month ago to the get matched for the corrector/concealer, before she matched me she said not to purchase it because there is a new formula coming out. If anyone has the old formula have you compared it to the new formula? Just because it's new does not necessarily mean it's better. I was matched Light Bisque corrector with Warm Ivory concealer.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ Eve Pearl doesn't have too many distributors (check here for your area http://www.evepearl.com/spages/RetailersDistributors.htm).

for your MAC color, I think 'fair' is the Eve Pearl equivalent (in the pot).  Her system is pretty simple - fair, tan and dark.  But to be sure, her staff is very helpful answering questions.


----------



## Beenie

DC-Cutie said:


> I recommend salmon colored concealer to all of my clients - from fair skin to darker tones. Because salmon cancels ANY greens, blues or darkness under they eyes.
> 
> As a big Bobbi Brown fan, I rarely recommend her concealer because it creases. I do recommend instead Eve Pearls salmon concealer.


 
Thanks, *DC*, I have been wanting to try that out after seeing GossMakeupartist on YT talk about it.


----------



## pupeluv

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ Eve Pearl doesn't have too many distributors (check here for your area http://www.evepearl.com/spages/RetailersDistributors.htm).
> 
> for your MAC color, I think 'fair' is the Eve Pearl equivalent (in the pot). Her system is pretty simple - fair, tan and dark. But to be sure, her staff is very helpful answering questions.


 

Thanks!, I'll get the one in the pot in fair


----------



## DC-Cutie

pupeluv said:


> Thanks!, I'll get the one in the pot in fair


 
I was telling another poster, if you don't need it right now.  Hold off for a bit and keep a look out on Haute Look and Eve Pearl's youtube channel for discounts, usually 50% off.


----------



## nprotundo

DC-Cutie said:


> I recommend salmon colored concealer to all of my clients - from fair skin to darker tones.  Because salmon cancels ANY greens, blues or darkness under they eyes.
> 
> As a big Bobbi Brown fan, I rarely recommend her concealer because it creases.  I do recommend instead Eve Pearls salmon concealer.



What's the difference between the MC and PC for the salmon concealers that she has?


----------



## nychellemm

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has purchased the Bobbi Brown Peony Tibi set that is exclusive to Neiman Marcus? It has the Peony bronzer? It looks so pretty and I would love to get it but the only items that I could really use are the bronzer and gel and maybe the gloss. I could do without the other stuff. I just can't bring myself to spend $95 although I keep thinking about this set. I was wondering if anyone had purchased it and what your opinions were of the set. Thanks.


----------



## girlygirl3

Samia said:


> ^ You are right, I love Bobbi's corrector but the concealer not so much. I thought I was doing something wrong with the concealer all this time!


 
I love the corrector and I do like the concealer.  I had posted earlier that my application with the BB's concealer brush didn't blend into my skin as well as it did with my fingers.

The last concealer I used was TimeBalm and that one would make my fine lines noticeable after an hour.


----------



## bluejinx

I'm debating the macys exclusive set. I really only want the palette, but the money goes to a good cause, so I feel less guilty about it. Anyone seen/tried it? Any opinions?


----------



## bluejinx

I'm debating the macys exclusive set. I really only want the palette, but the money goes to a good cause, so I feel less guilty about it. Anyone seen/tried it? Any opinions?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

bluejinx said:


> I'm debating the macys exclusive set. I really only want the palette, but the money goes to a good cause, so I feel less guilty about it. Anyone seen/tried it? Any opinions?



I'm thinking about it too. I have a lot of BB products and probably these colors but I am drawn by the cause and the fact 100% goes to charity. I figure I can always gift it! I have Brownie and it is a great color. And the mascara is quite nice.


----------



## bluejinx

Izzy's Mom said:


> I'm thinking about it too. I have a lot of BB products and probably these colors but I am drawn by the cause and the fact 100% goes to charity. I figure I can always gift it! I have Brownie and it is a great color. And the mascara is quite nice.



I think I would use the lipstick. The mascara I can gift to a mascara addict on the boards I know, and the 2 glosses could go in the beauty box I guess... Think it will depend on how much damage I do on the trip. Its just so nice I'll be in nyc! Normally macys specials would involve a 2 hour drive to grandforks north dakota, or a 4 hour drive to fargo!!

Guess I should be grateful I live so close to the usa. Now if only we could get a nordstroms and such closer than minneaoplis (6-7 hour drive!!)


----------



## DC-Cutie

nprotundo said:


> What's the difference between the MC and PC for the salmon concealers that she has?


 
I think that's probably a code they use in store, because I looked at the back of my concealers and didn't see either MC or PC.  You may want to call the store for clarification..


----------



## nprotundo

DC-Cutie said:


> I think that's probably a code they use in store, because I looked at the back of my concealers and didn't see either MC or PC.  You may want to call the store for clarification..



Thanks DC. Yesterday was my first day wearing the bobbi brown corrector for more than 4 hours and it settled into my fine lines around my eyes!! I'm so disappointed because I loved it! I'm going to give it another shot. Maybe I should use primer underneath my eyes as well???


----------



## DC-Cutie

nprotundo said:


> Thanks DC. Yesterday was my first day wearing the bobbi brown corrector for more than 4 hours and it settled into my fine lines around my eyes!! I'm so disappointed because I loved it! I'm going to give it another shot. Maybe I should use primer underneath my eyes as well???


 
primer may be help.  The EP concealer has primer added, bobbi should think about adding it to hers.


----------



## sweetart

Does anyone have the shadow options palette? I'm wondering if it's worth getting. 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-shadow-options-eye-palette-nordstrom-exclusive/3166732


----------



## DC-Cutie

sweetart said:


> Does anyone have the shadow options palette? I'm wondering if it's worth getting.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-shadow-options-eye-palette-nordstrom-exclusive/3166732


 
the colors are nice, but you will def. need a primer, due to possible fall out with the metallic colors.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Is it creasing even if you set it with a powder? If that's the case I guess it's a no go since I have natural fine lines under my eyes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

declaredbeauty said:


> Is it creasing even if you set it with a powder? If that's the case I guess it's a no go since I have natural fine lines under my eyes.


 
yes, it still creases..


----------



## girlygirl3

nprotundo said:


> Thanks DC. Yesterday was my first day wearing the bobbi brown corrector for more than 4 hours and it settled into my fine lines around my eyes!! I'm so disappointed because I loved it! I'm going to give it another shot. Maybe I should use primer underneath my eyes as well???


 
When I purchased mine, the mua told me to apply along with BB's hydrating eye cream.  The corrector becomes creamy and you use less corrector to cover more.  It probably works with other eye cream that's fluffy, but I'm not sure.


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> Does anyone have the shadow options palette? I'm wondering if it's worth getting.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-shadow-options-eye-palette-nordstrom-exclusive/3166732


 
I agree with DC-Cutie about fall out.  I have two color strips and they both do that.  This palette reminds me of them.


----------



## nprotundo

declaredbeauty said:


> Is it creasing even if you set it with a powder? If that's the case I guess it's a no go since I have natural fine lines under my eyes.



Yes it still does. However, tomorrow I have to leave for the entire day and it's a perfect opportunity to give it another shot. Maybe it was just a one time thing?? I'll try it again tomorrow and I will set it with the pale yellow loose powder that BB has. I'll let you know.


----------



## nprotundo

girlygirl3 said:


> When I purchased mine, the mua told me to apply along with BB's hydrating eye cream.  The corrector becomes creamy and you use less corrector to cover more.  It probably works with other eye cream that's fluffy, but I'm not sure.



I've heard to try that but I want a concealer that I don't have to pay extra $$ as it to wear it. I'm so disappointed but I'm giving it another shot with primer underneath and setting it with the pale yellow loose powder.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love Bobbi Brown products, I really do.  But when you're trying to rush out of the house the last thing you want to do is all these damn steps to apply concealer!!!


----------



## Samia

nprotundo said:


> I've heard to try that but I want a concealer that I don't have to pay extra $$ as it to wear it. I'm so disappointed but I'm giving it another shot with primer underneath and setting it with the pale yellow loose powder.



I use it with the BB hydrating cream and yes it still creases!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Flex-pay offered for Bobbi Brown on QVC:

http://www.qvc.com/cgen/render.aspx/Bobbi-Brown?qp=class|K776&level=2&walk.yah=6285-K776


----------



## bluejinx

sweetart said:


> Does anyone have the shadow options palette? I'm wondering if it's worth getting.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-shadow-options-eye-palette-nordstrom-exclusive/3166732



Oh my gosh!!! I think I want this now too!! Aaahhh!!! This or the macys charity one? I think this one.


----------



## sweetart

bluejinx said:


> Oh my gosh!!! I think I want this now too!! Aaahhh!!! This or the macys charity one? I think this one.


If I had to choose, I'd pick this one! 



DC-Cutie said:


> the colors are nice, but you will def. need a primer, due to possible fall out with the metallic colors.



Oh I didn't think the metallic shades would be too bad. hmm


----------



## nprotundo

so the verdict is in  Looks like I will be returning the corrector. I made sure my under eye area was super hydrated, let it sink in for about 15 minutes, then applied primer then the corrector and 15 minutes later it still creased/sunk into my fine lines. 

On another note, I am super excited about the new foundation and I can't wait to see some reviews on it!


----------



## poppyseed

hello everyone, my first post in the make up forum...seems that in last few weeks I have fallen deeper and deeper into my make up obsession period
if you could only get one - what would it be the shimmer brick or the illuminating bronzing powder? I am looking for a "summery feel product" to take on summer holiday...I always wanted to try the shimmer bricks as many love them, but many say they are just too shimmery so not sure how that would suit a hot seaside vacation.the illuminating powder looks so good in photos (all shades) and seems to have less shimmer, but is it as practical/multiuse as the shimmer brick?
please feel free to recommend shades too, I wear bb foundations in warm ivory, sand and warm sand (depending on season), but might get even darker on holiday also i am NC20 in Mac if that helps...


----------



## trigirl

bluejinx said:


> I'm debating the macys exclusive set. I really only want the palette, but the money goes to a good cause, so I feel less guilty about it. Anyone seen/tried it? Any opinions?




I pre-ordered the set today.  I use the extreme party mascra and I really liked the lipstick color so I thought it was a great deal.  Plus, the brush and few extra eyeshadow colors make it worth it for me.  I love Dress For Success so the SA didn't have too hard of a time talking me into it!  Make-up and a good cause...hard to say no.  

I made an appt. to have her try it out on me and get some pointers when I go to pick it up on Wed.


----------



## trigirl

sweetart said:


> Does anyone have the shadow options palette? I'm wondering if it's worth getting.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-shadow-options-eye-palette-nordstrom-exclusive/3166732




This set looks great too!  But, I have one of Bobbi's metallic shadows in a set from last summer and it gets all over my face while applying and I have do do major clean-up.  I save it for when I have more time to do my make-up.  I do love the colors in that palette...


----------



## trigirl

poppyseed said:


> hello everyone, my first post in the make up forum...seems that in last few weeks I have fallen deeper and deeper into my make up obsession period
> if you could only get one - what would it be the shimmer brick or the illuminating bronzing powder? I am looking for a "summery feel product" to take on summer holiday...I always wanted to try the shimmer bricks as many love them, but many say they are just too shimmery so not sure how that would suit a hot seaside vacation.the illuminating powder looks so good in photos (all shades) and seems to have less shimmer, but is it as practical/multiuse as the shimmer brick?
> please feel free to recommend shades too, I wear bb foundations in warm ivory, sand and warm sand (depending on season), but might get even darker on holiday also i am NC20 in Mac if that helps...



I just bought my first shimmer brick last month and it is nice.  I just use a very light hand otherwise I do get a bit shiny.  I also use the top light pink color as a highlight for my eyes and I love it for that...but I probably could have a bought a single eyeshadow for a fraction of the cost.

Overall, I am glad I got.  I just had to learn to go light on my face.  I swirl using a big brush, blow off excess and very gently sweep it across my nose, forehead and cheeks plus a bit on my chin.

I don't use anything else on my face so I am not much help in comparing with other products.


----------



## Samia

For anyone who is having trouble with the BB concealer give MAC Pro Longwear concealer a try. 
Today is the first day I have used it, 8 hours and still no creasing or fading, BB concealer creases for me under an hour.
I usually retouch my BB concealer during the day but this one is still doing good. It was pretty easy to blend but I had to work fast with it as I felt it drying fast, I didn't even need to use my corrector under it which I usually do with my BB concealer, I just used my BB hydrating cream. Also it didn't creep into my fine lines at all, no setting powder used either. The only Con (till now) is that its a bit drying, otherwise I am happy with the concealer.

I didn't mean to make this a MAC discussion just thought to share in case anyone is looking or another concealer.


----------



## krazydaisy

I found a good Bobbi Brown deal at macys.com, you get a full sized eye shadow/liner palette, lipgloss, lipstick, and mini crystal lipgloss for only $60 [a steal].

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=541256&CategoryID=46216#fn=sp=1&spc=145


----------



## krazydaisy

^also all proceeds goes to dress for success


----------



## Samia

I really want the Macy's set, too bad they don't accept international orders


----------



## bluejinx

They used to accept international orders by phone if you called a store counter directly. Just not online. It may be worth calling! 



Samia said:


> I really want the Macy's set, too bad they don't accept international orders


----------



## bluejinx

Ok. I officially HATE my beach shimmerbrick. I've tried to make it work but no matter what I do it just looks like a muddy mess!!!!


----------



## Beenie

nprotundo said:


> so the verdict is in  Looks like I will be returning the corrector. I made sure my under eye area was super hydrated, let it sink in for about 15 minutes, then applied primer then the corrector and 15 minutes later it still creased/sunk into my fine lines.
> 
> On another note, I am super excited about the new foundation and I can't wait to see some reviews on it!


 
Did you return it yet? OK, so while this is an annoying thing to do, I want to share that I have the same problem since I (in particular) have a fairly deep horizontal line under my eyes and EVERYTHING seems very attracted to it. I have the creasing within about 10 minutes and I gently pat it a couple times to blend it in and I am usually good to go for the rest of the day. I just bring this up since with the exception of that annoyance, i REALLY like this product.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bluejinx said:


> Ok. I officially HATE my beach shimmerbrick. I've tried to make it work but no matter what I do it just looks like a muddy mess!!!!


 
muddy?  hmmmm, I've not seen that before, especially with shimmerbrick.  What are you using to apply it and where?


----------



## bluejinx

I've tried everything to apply it. Bronzing brushes, finishing brushes, blush, powder. And I've found one stripe works as a shadow. But otherwise the colour and me don't get along!!!



DC-Cutie said:


> muddy?  hmmmm, I've not seen that before, especially with shimmerbrick.  What are you using to apply it and where?


----------



## DC-Cutie

bluejinx said:


> I've tried everything to apply it. Bronzing brushes, finishing brushes, blush, powder. And I've found one stripe works as a shadow. But otherwise the colour and me don't get along!!!


 
I think the brushes you're using may be the culprit or you're more heavy handed than you know...  Have you tried this stippling brush - like the Mac 187 brush or a fan brush?  these are the only 2 i recommend.  We tend to pick up more product using other brushes...


----------



## bluejinx

DC-Cutie said:


> I think the brushes you're using may be the culprit or you're more heavy handed than you know...  Have you tried this stippling brush - like the Mac 187 brush or a fan brush?  these are the only 2 i recommend.  We tend to pick up more product using other brushes...



I'll try that but I really think its the shade. Especially after seeing reviews from temptalia and others. I may have to get a new shimmerbrick and toss this one in the beauty box.


----------



## nprotundo

Beenie said:


> Did you return it yet? OK, so while this is an annoying thing to do, I want to share that I have the same problem since I (in particular) have a fairly deep horizontal line under my eyes and EVERYTHING seems very attracted to it. I have the creasing within about 10 minutes and I gently pat it a couple times to blend it in and I am usually good to go for the rest of the day. I just bring this up since with the exception of that annoyance, i REALLY like this product.



Yes I did   But you know what, I think I did pat it in because I remember looking at myself in the car mirror as soon as I got in that morning and seeing the creasing and freaking out and patting it away. Then an hour later once I got to work, I went into the bathroom and it was back. It was  like a bad boyfriend I couldn't get rid of lol! I REALLY liked it but the creasing just wouldn't go away for me. Maybe I was doing it wrong  Did you have to keep patting it down throughout the day or was it just that first initial pat down and then it was good to go for the whole day?


----------



## Samia

bluejinx said:


> They used to accept international orders by phone if you called a store counter directly. Just not online. It may be worth calling!



Could do that, but its too much of a hassle to make an international call and then pay shipping twice (Macy's to US forwarding Co and then from US forwarding Co to me). But I do love this set


----------



## bluejinx

Samia said:


> Could do that, but its too much of a hassle to make an international call and then pay shipping twice (Macy's to US forwarding Co and then from US forwarding Co to me). But I do love this set



if you call and order it just pay shipping once to you. Forget the forwarding company. If they'll ship internationally then just send to yourelf.


----------



## Beenie

nprotundo said:


> Yes I did  But you know what, I think I did pat it in because I remember looking at myself in the car mirror as soon as I got in that morning and seeing the creasing and freaking out and patting it away. Then an hour later once I got to work, I went into the bathroom and it was back. It was like a bad boyfriend I couldn't get rid of lol! I REALLY liked it but the creasing just wouldn't go away for me. Maybe I was doing it wrong  Did you have to keep patting it down throughout the day or was it just that first initial pat down and then it was good to go for the whole day?


 
Yeah, typically I end up doing it a few times through the day. It IS quite annoying, but better than walking around with black eyes. I had a coworker once want to talk to me about being in an abusive relationship since I had on no MU and my circles are so bad, sad huh?


----------



## nprotundo

Beenie said:


> Yeah, typically I end up doing it a few times through the day. It IS quite annoying, but better than walking around with black eyes. I had a coworker once want to talk to me about being in an abusive relationship since I had on no MU and my circles are so bad, sad huh?



oh no way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Beenie said:


> Yeah, typically I end up doing it a few times through the day. It IS quite annoying, but better than walking around with black eyes*. I had a coworker once want to talk to me about being in an abusive relationship since I had on no MU and my circles are so bad, sad huh?*



Oh wow!


----------



## Beenie

nprotundo said:


> oh no way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


declaredbeauty said:


> Oh wow!


 
I know, isn't that terrible? Her and I are now close friends and we can joke about it, but she is very sensitive to the subject since she was there at one time and was sure that was going on in my house too.


----------



## lostnexposed

ladies, I need your help..so I've finally ventured into Bobbi Brown makeup and I love the coverage and color i get from the oil free even finish compact. my problem is it's transferable. would a loose powder help to set it, or is there still going to be transfer. I've been so scared to try on clothes cause i don't want my makeup to smudge on it. i was thinking of one of those setting sprays too.

and I've also tried estee lauder doublewear and revlon colorstay and those transfered too..so i really don't wanna switch brands again cause it's the first time i've been sooo happy with the color match


and now that ive tried the foundation, what should i try next? i was thinking of the gel eyeliners


----------



## sweetart

REPOST from the D&S forum: April 11-13 Bobbibrown.com only. 20% off off $65+ and free shipping. Discount applied automatically at checkout.


^ the gel liners are awesome! my fave is graphite shimmer


----------



## leggeks

I just saw this on FB too! Yay! About time BB! Get your carts ready ladies!


----------



## DC-Cutie

My SA from Nordstrom called and said they will be able to match the offer.  Just bring in a copy of the posting from Facebook or Bobbi.com


----------



## PrincessD

I was checking out BB gel liners and are so tempted to try too! Too bad the promo on the Bobbi Brown website does not ship internationally!


----------



## lostnexposed

ooh im probably gonna check out the gel liners and cream eyeshadows next. what shade would u reccomend for tanned skin?


----------



## Samia

I love all 3 shades of gel liner I have: 
Black Ink: great for defining the eyes for certain looks like Pin up
Espresso Ink: I use this more, it gives a more softer definition
Black Plum: I love this, looks great on brown eyes


----------



## nikaay

i just got my first bobby brown cream eyeliner today - cobalt ink. it's gorgeous


----------



## lareina507

Has anyone tried the correctors & concealers since they've been reformulated? BB concealers match my skin tone perfectly but break my face out horribly... I was hoping with the new formula to give them another try


----------



## meela188

I really wish Bobbi would relaunch honey lip gloss. This is my all time nude lip, so tragic that she discontinued it


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Don't forget to use the BB codes with the F&F sale (only one per order). Here are some I found this morning...

Free full-size Long-Wear Gel Eyeliner in Mahogany Ink and free shipping with $65+ order with code GEL44, expires 6/24. 

Free full-size Naked Rich Color Lip Gloss and free shipping on $65+ orders with code RICH44, expires 6/24. 

Free full-size Soft Peach Eyeshadow and free shipping on $65+ orders with code PEACH44, expires 6/24.


----------



## leggeks

Anyone purchased yet? 
I split up my orders in 2 shipments.. gotta get those freebies! 

Order 1: Restocked on Natural Finish foundation-Warm Ivory
            Rich Color Gloss in Ruby Red
Freebie: Rich color gloss Naked


Order 2: Restocked on Bath -THIS is my favorite. Thinking of restocking Almost Bare too.
            Trying out Oil Free Even Finish Foundation Compact. Hoping I'll like this for   travel. 
Freebie: Mahogany Ink gel liner

Thrilled that there was a sale!


----------



## lostnexposed

Izzy's Mom said:


> Don't forget to use the BB codes with the F&F sale (only one per order). Here are some I found this morning...
> 
> Free full-size Long-Wear Gel Eyeliner in Mahogany Ink and free shipping with $65+ order with code GEL44, expires 6/24.
> 
> Free full-size Naked Rich Color Lip Gloss and free shipping on $65+ orders with code RICH44, expires 6/24.
> 
> Free full-size Soft Peach Eyeshadow and free shipping on $65+ orders with code PEACH44, expires 6/24.



oh wow...sweet..thank u!!! except that now im gonna spend more money again! hahahaha


----------



## schadenfreude

meela188 said:


> I really wish Bobbi would relaunch honey lip gloss. This is my all time nude lip, so tragic that she discontinued it



There's a Honey lip gloss included in this set, is this the same one?

http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/...ATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY23557&PRODUCT_ID=PROD15506


----------



## lostnexposed

I just did 2 orders...now can someone please get me off the website before i order even more?
I ordered the gel liner in black, illuminating bronzing powder in bahama and the blush in nectar. Free lip gloss.
2nd order was the cream eyeshadow in heather, cream eyeshadow in beach bronze, the liner brush, and the free mahagony ink liner.

how often do they do the friends and family? im wondering if i should get another compact foundation just cause it's a little pricey and another one might help last me through the summer or middle of summer or whatever.

oh wait..im not suppose to buy anymore...hmmm...decisions decisions


----------



## redrose000

Placed a order for a shimmer brick (nectar), corrector, and concealer. 
Love the free samples- ALL FULL SIZE! More reasons to place another order!!! 
I shouldn't!!


----------



## leggeks

lostnexposed said:


> I just did 2 orders...now can someone please get me off the website before i order even more?
> I ordered the gel liner in black, illuminating bronzing powder in bahama and the blush in nectar. Free lip gloss.
> 2nd order was the cream eyeshadow in heather, cream eyeshadow in beach bronze, the liner brush, and the free mahagony ink liner.
> 
> how often do they do the friends and family? im wondering if i should get another compact foundation just cause it's a little pricey and another one might help last me through the summer or middle of summer or whatever.
> 
> oh wait..im not suppose to buy anymore...hmmm...decisions decisions


 
This is the first F&F since 09! Now I'm tempted to get that nectar shimmer brick or something nectar. 
You'll love heather. It's such a great neutral color. And beach bronze is great when I have a tan.


----------



## leggeks

Woo hoo! One of my orders has shipped already!


----------



## Samia

I hate that I am missing the F&F!! I wish they accepted international orders. Everyone do  post your purchases please


----------



## meela188

schadenfreude said:


> There's a Honey lip gloss included in this set, is this the same one?
> 
> http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/...ATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY23557&PRODUCT_ID=PROD15506


 
I saw this the other night. I was tempted to get the set just for the gloss, thankfully my friend talked me out of it.


----------



## pond23

I picked up Antigua illuminating bronzing blush for me and the Moisturizing Cream Compact Foundation for my sis. I forgot to use a free gwp code though.


----------



## meela188

^^you can call customer service, they may be able to help.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I purchased the Face Base and Lip Balm. I've used the Face Base before, it's a great primer!


----------



## kdo

Quick advice needed: How similar in color is Caviar Ink and Mahogany Ink?  I have dark brown eyes and want to try the gel liner.  Caviar Ink was suggested to me by the online MUA.  I don't really want to the the free Mahogany Ink if it's too similar, or else should I switch out Carviar Ink for something else, like Graphite Shimmer or Black Plum Ink?


----------



## leggeks

To me, the "inks" are all similar but I like the variety. Go with graphite shimmer. I love that one too.


----------



## leggeks

kdo said:


> Quick advice needed: How similar in color is Caviar Ink and Mahogany Ink? I have dark brown eyes and want to try the gel liner. Caviar Ink was suggested to me by the online MUA. I don't really want to the the free Mahogany Ink if it's too similar, or else should I switch out Carviar Ink for something else, like Graphite Shimmer or Black Plum Ink?


 
This doesn't have Mahogany ink on this swatch but here a link to someone's pictures. This may help you. 
http://sasquatchswatch.blogspot.com/2009/01/bobbi-brown-long-wear-gel-eyeliners.html


----------



## penelope tree

I was a bit miffed today. I really wanted to get an undereye concealer from BB but no one would help me. One SA chatted to someone who had just bought something for ages and didn't even notice I was there. The other one was helping someone else for ages but didn't even acknowledge that I was waiting. Personally I would have just said something like Hi, won't be long or whatever. So I couldn't try it. I probably only waited for 5 minutes but that feels like a long time when you are lurking around a makeup display!


----------



## lostnexposed

ladies do u think the Guava lip color would be good for a tanned-asian(filipino) skintone with yellow undertones...i'm wearing her oil free compact in Golden. i think it looks so pretty in swatches but i don't know if i can pull of a coral. i feel like it might yellow me out even more.
and would heather pink be good too? looks like such a pretty everyday shade.

i might have to go to a counter and try out the lip color...eventhough it means I won't get the 20% off anymore.


----------



## kdo

Thanks for your feedback and link!  I went the safe route and got the inks and I went a bit crazy getting the corrector, concealer, illuminating foundation, sheer cheek tint, cream shadow, and two brushes.  All this and I am not much of a makeup wearer!  I'm excited to try everything.



leggeks said:


> To me, the "inks" are all similar but I like the variety. Go with graphite shimmer. I love that one too.


 


leggeks said:


> This doesn't have Mahogany ink on this swatch but here a link to someone's pictures. This may help you.
> http://sasquatchswatch.blogspot.com/2009/01/bobbi-brown-long-wear-gel-eyeliners.html


----------



## kdo

Sorry this happened to you...this happens to me too and I always get miffed.  Once I couldn't even buy a lip gloss to save my life!  I guess next time I should wear a dollar sign on my forehead.



penelope tree said:


> I was a bit miffed today. I really wanted to get an undereye concealer from BB but no one would help me. One SA chatted to someone who had just bought something for ages and didn't even notice I was there. The other one was helping someone else for ages but didn't even acknowledge that I was waiting. Personally I would have just said something like Hi, won't be long or whatever. So I couldn't try it. I probably only waited for 5 minutes but that feels like a long time when you are lurking around a makeup display!


----------



## nprotundo

Just got notification that the BB blush brush I ordered is backordered and won't be able to ship until 2-3 weeks:cry: I guess that means I won't be able to apply the 20% FF to it


----------



## Izzy's Mom

nprotundo said:


> Just got notification that the BB blush brush I ordered is backordered and won't be able to ship until 2-3 weeks:cry: I guess that means I won't be able to apply the 20% FF to it



I would think that they would order the discount if you ordered it during the F&F event. Worth calling Customer Service to check?


----------



## nprotundo

Izzy's Mom said:


> I would think that they would order the discount if you ordered it during the F&F event. Worth calling Customer Service to check?



I did and they will honor it!


----------



## karester

I went to my CCO and they had I think the whole color range of the old correctors.  I ended up getting one in Light Peach and Porcelain Peach (to test if this matches me when LP just a little dark for me).  This Light Peach replaces the one that melted in my car last summer and I hadn't replaced it.


----------



## nikaay

went to the cco this past weekend and picked up the gel liner in thunderstorm (beautiful!) and a shimmer wash eyeshadow in pewter - love!


----------



## lostnexposed

Now I wanna go to the cco =(


----------



## sweetart

if anyone tries the new tinted moisturizer, can you please share your review of it?

Regular: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-b...-15/3179942?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0

Oil Free: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-b...-15/3179961?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0


----------



## merekat703

Hi, I have a bobbi brown shimmer brick thats cracked. Is there any tips to keep it in tact? TIA


----------



## PrincessD

I got my first bobbi brown gel eyeliner today =) So excited to use it!


----------



## PrincessD

PrincessD said:


> I got my first bobbi brown gel eyeliner today =) So excited to use it!



So I used it for the first time today, and to my disapointment,  when I got home, the eyeliner was a smudged and looked awful... Anybody have this problem? Is there any way to prevent this from happening?


----------



## meela188

sweetart said:


> if anyone tries the new tinted moisturizer, can you please share your review of it?
> 
> Regular: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-b...-15/3179942?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0
> 
> Oil Free: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-b...-15/3179961?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0


 
There are a few reviews of it on makeupalley already. I also want to try this but I recently purchased the natural finish foundation, it's so lightweight that I don't really see the point in purchasing the tinted moisturizer. If anyone knows the benefits please let me know


----------



## penelope tree

I finally got served at BB and asked to try the undereye concealer products. I asked if It was possible to do it one-step but apparently it has to be 3-step or nothing! After doing one eye she said to look at how good it looked - yes, my undereye area all matched but you could see I had three layers of stuff on. When I went to the YSL counter the woman there asked if I wanted it all removed! Did I just get a bad application? Does it look better in natural lighting? I was quite shocked at how layered on it looked and politely said I would see how it wears.


----------



## Miss Kris

penelope tree said:


> I finally got served at BB and asked to try the undereye concealer products. I asked if It was possible to do it one-step but apparently it has to be 3-step or nothing! After doing one eye she said to look at how good it looked - yes, my undereye area all matched but you could see I had three layers of stuff on. When I went to the YSL counter the woman there asked if I wanted it all removed! Did I just get a bad application? Does it look better in natural lighting? I was quite shocked at how layered on it looked and politely said I would see how it wears.


 
I bought the corrector and concealer and used it for the first time under-eye today.  I think it looks really good and really natural - but I didn't use 3 steps - I basically used the corrector, blended it, and touched up darker spots with the concealer.


----------



## exotikittenx

^  I use a quick swipe of the corrector, and then my own concealer of a different brand.


----------



## meela188

Has anyone tried the new high shimmer lip gloss? it has a doe foot


----------



## karester

penelope tree said:


> I finally got served at BB and asked to try the undereye concealer products. I asked if It was possible to do it one-step but apparently it has to be 3-step or nothing! After doing one eye she said to look at how good it looked - yes, my undereye area all matched but you could see I had three layers of stuff on. When I went to the YSL counter the woman there asked if I wanted it all removed! Did I just get a bad application? Does it look better in natural lighting? I was quite shocked at how layered on it looked and politely said I would see how it wears.



Actually the corrector I got matched to matches so well that I don't need a concealer.  It evens out my undereye that well.  And I don't use the powder...ever.


----------



## girlygirl3

I also use just the corrector, applying it with eye cream, and I don't use the concealer or powder.  It blends in very well on me too.

However, I am starting to notice that it doesn't last very long and my lines appear more pronounced - much like what others have said on here earlier


----------



## penelope tree

^ thanks for the suggestions/replies. I guess I got a bad application but I can't risk spending that much on something that I cannot try first. I eneded up getting touche eclat, which does not completely even everything out but does make a difference, plus you can't see it!


----------



## Miss Kris

karester said:


> Actually the corrector I got matched to matches so well that I don't need a concealer.  It evens out my undereye that well.  And I don't use the powder...ever.



I never wear the powder either but today I regretted it.  I had eyeliner all under my eyes because it's creamy, and the powder would have probably prevented that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

girlygirl3 said:


> I also use just the corrector, applying it with eye cream, and I don't use the concealer or powder.  It blends in very well on me too.
> 
> However, I am starting to notice that it doesn't last very long and my lines appear more pronounced - much like what others have said on here earlier



I can't say it enough, Bobbi Brown missed the mark on the new corrector & concealer.  It creases sooooo bad!


----------



## girlygirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't say it enough, Bobbi Brown missed the mark on the new corrector & concealer. It creases sooooo bad!


 
Thanks.  I'm not even using the new one, but I'm definitely not going to now!


----------



## Jujuma

meela188 said:


> Has anyone tried the new high shimmer lip gloss? it has a doe foot


BB lip glosses are my fav, I love the brightening one. I don't know anything about the new one, what's a "doe's foot"?


----------



## Jujuma

^^NM, I see, it's an applicator. I wish I knew about these before I went to mall today. They're getting very good reviews, esp citrus and bellini.


----------



## meela188

Jujuma said:


> ^^NM, I see, it's an applicator. I wish I knew about these before I went to mall today. They're getting very good reviews, esp citrus and bellini.


I got citrus, it's so pretty, best of all these glosses are huge compared to Bobbi's normal glosses. I wish she would transition all of her glosses to this size.


----------



## Miss Kris

So my first ever Bobbi Brown lip gloss was delivered today - love it but REALLY?!  It's SO small!  It looks like a sample size!


----------



## LovesYSL

On Bobbi's website if you spend $100 you get a gorgeous eyeshadow palette, mascara, and a hydrating cream free! The code is LIFT11.


----------



## Miss Kris

LovesYSL said:


> On Bobbi's website if you spend $100 you get a gorgeous eyeshadow palette, mascara, and a hydrating cream free! The code is LIFT11.



Ugh I literally just spent like $300 2 days ago on the website, but it already shipped so I'm sure they won't add it.


----------



## meela188

Miss Kris said:


> Ugh I literally just spent like $300 2 days ago on the website, but it already shipped so I'm sure they won't add it.


 
Maybe you can call customer service and talk to them


----------



## meela188

I got a sample of the new oil free tinted moisturizer and so far i'm in love. I have worn it four days straight and it's really no fuss. I don't use any primer and I don't set it with powder either. I basically just rub it over my moisturizer, put on blush and lipgloss and then i'm ready to go.


----------



## Angelic Pretty

I love the bobbi brown creamy lip color in coral pink!


----------



## gina1023

I've long been a devotee of BB's TM in Alabaster and recently tried the new oil-free TM in alabaster.  So far, I quite like the texture and wearability of it but, the shade range runs just a hair darker than the regular TM (before it was reformulated and repromoted just recently). Not a deal breaker, but when swatched sided by side with the BB TM I've been using, the oil-free is a bit darker, it is not really noticeable once on the face though.  I have yet to try the new reformulated TM as I have a few backups of the previous version.  I'm curious to see if it's a tad darker as the new oil-free version.


----------



## meela188

^^Do post when you try it out. I have been using it for a little over a week and I 'm going to pick it up as soon as my sample runs out. I have it in dark, I do wish it had a bit more yellow in it but I can't tell when its blended


----------



## Jujuma

I went to two stores and looked at Sephora on line and nobody had the new lipgloss in stock. Bloomingdales online took my order, they said if it wasn't in stock I would get an email. I ordered Belini, I hope it comes!


----------



## karester

Jujuma said:


> I went to two stores and looked at Sephora on line and nobody had the new lipgloss in stock. Bloomingdales online took my order, they said if it wasn't in stock I would get an email. I ordered Belini, I hope it comes!



You could order from bluemercury.com if it ends up out of stock at Bloomies.  I actually found the glosses in store weeks before they showed up on BB's official website.


----------



## meela188

Jujuma said:


> I went to two stores and looked at Sephora on line and nobody had the new lipgloss in stock. Bloomingdales online took my order, they said if it wasn't in stock I would get an email. I ordered Belini, I hope it comes!


 
They are on macys site 
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=558132&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## bag_krazy

I picked up my 1st BB product- Lipstick in Rum Raisin.. love it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

A while back I recommended Eve Pearl's salmon concealer as a replacement for Bobbi's.  She's having a sale that will start on Sunday, May 29th for 72hrs.  They're 40% off.  If you plan on ordering, do so sooner rather than later since shipping can be slow during the big sales.

These are the concealers included in the promo:
Salmon Concealer & Treatment w/ CosmeNutrients-MC 
Salmon Concealer & Treatment w/CosmeNutrients-POD
Dual Salmon Concealer & Treatment-MC
Salmon Concealer Trios
Salmon Concealer Trio-MAGIC

Promo code: *BP52911*


----------



## Cecilia2

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't say it enough, Bobbi Brown missed the mark on the new corrector & concealer.  It creases sooooo bad!




I agree completely......so disappointing.  IMO, both are no longer even the same products.  They are more sheer, less effective, more crease-y, and should no longer be labeled 'award winning,' since the product that won the awards is no longer what you are getting.  They also changed the color of my porcelain concealer from a neutral to a solidly yellow undertone.  I just ordered some Benefit Erase Paste, and I'm crossing my fingers that it will effectively replace what was once my HG concealer.

On a positive note, I still love Bobbi's Gel Eyeliners--still the best.


----------



## Miss Kris

Sooo today I decided that I am getting bored with the typical black and brown liners that I usually use, plus I felt like a mini shopping spree was needed, so I ordered violet ink, denim ink, and ivy gel liners.  I bought the new compact eye palette and no smudge mascara.  Also picked up the smoky eye palette.  Hoping I love it all!  For those that line in colors other than black and brown, how do you do it?  Top and bottom lids, top only, bottom only, or something else?


----------



## omk2010

just want to share my small bobbi brown/ shimmer brick collection:

From L - R --> Rose, Bronze, Beige, Nectar







Some close-ups: 











the blush blending brush i must say -- works grrreeaaaat!!!


----------



## Christine Dior

^^ great shimmer brick collection! Does your brush shed? I purchased mine last week and it shed tremendously. And I've read somewhere that sometimes washing the brush helps with shedding so I ended up washing it but even as I washed the brush it shed. After it dried, again, it was shedding!


----------



## omk2010

Christine Dior said:


> ^^ great shimmer brick collection! Does your brush shed? I purchased mine last week and it shed tremendously. And I've read somewhere that sometimes washing the brush helps with shedding so I ended up washing it but even as I washed the brush it shed. After it dried, again, it was shedding!



thanks! the brush i just bought a couple of weeks ago and so far hasn't shown any signs of shedding.  will definitely watch out for it once i wash the brush. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Samia

*omk2010*, great shimmer brick collection!


----------



## omk2010

Samia said:


> *omk2010*, great shimmer brick collection!



thanks, Samia!!


----------



## Miss Kris

Christine Dior said:


> ^^ great shimmer brick collection! Does your brush shed? I purchased mine last week and it shed tremendously. And I've read somewhere that sometimes washing the brush helps with shedding so I ended up washing it but even as I washed the brush it shed. After it dried, again, it was shedding!



I've been using mine for about a month and a half and it hasn't shed at all. Can you return it?


----------



## Christine Dior

Miss Kris said:


> I've been using mine for about a month and a half and it hasn't shed at all. Can you return it?


 
I got it from a CCO. Their return policy is exchange only but I don't know if they would accept something that's been used and washed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

just wanted to say, I'm loving the new Oil Free tinted moisturizer.  The in BB foundation, I'm between 6.5 and 7 (depending on the time of the year), in the tinted moisturizer I got Deep Tint and the color is spot on perfect, brushed lightly with a little Goden Orange (3) powder.  My face feels nice to the touch and provides great cover for blemishes.


----------



## ansleighh

I'm loving the new illuminating powder foundation. It has build able coverage and it doesn't look dry or cakey at all!


----------



## JenBrett

got my first bb product this past weekend, the tortoise shell pallet in sand. i will admit i have been looking at bb ever since the royal wedding. anything that stayed on for that long under those hot lights deserves a try. haven't used it yet, need to clean my brushes first, but i can't wait!


----------



## toobabyish

My FAVORITE makeup brand is Bobbi Brown. I received the basic brush set (about $150) as an Christmas gift and I added on a few more brushes...   but my favorite product is definitely the gel eyeliner and shimmer brick. (my favorite is pink quartz)


----------



## nprotundo

JenBrett said:


> got my first bb product this past weekend, the tortoise shell pallet in sand. i will admit i have been looking at bb ever since the royal wedding. anything that stayed on for that long under those hot lights deserves a try. haven't used it yet, need to clean my brushes first, but i can't wait!



Im dying to see how you like it. I've been debating about whether to get it. It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Avril

I dunno how I lasted without Bobbi Brown for so long.  FINALLY a makeup range that looks good for pale skin.  A few weeks ago I bought a liquid foundation with SPF, corrector, concealer and touch-up stick - all in porcelain. YAY.  A shade that finally matches my exact skin tone!! 

Then today I went out and bought loads of stuff :shame:

I got the hydrating face + eye creams, compact foundation, powder, blush, shadows, cream eye shadows, liquid liner, mascara, lipstick & gloss and lip balm.  I've enough now for a day look and a smokey-eye look too, so I'm sorted now for a good while!


----------



## schadenfreude

I recently picked up the Nectar Shimmerbrick and one of the cream cheek colors, a pinky-coral shade. Love! I also got the Nordie's gel eyeliner set with the brush and the Party Mascara. The only thing I'm not feeling is the mascara, it's sort of wimpy.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Just picked up my third gel eyeliner...adding Chocolate Shimmer Ink to my collection of Black Ink and Violet.


----------



## Avril

GingerSnap527 said:


> Just picked up my third gel eyeliner...adding Chocolate Shimmer Ink to my collection of Black Ink and Violet.


 
I got Sepia Ink yesterday!

I also got the shimmer brick in beige


----------



## pupeluv

schadenfreude said:


> I recently picked up the Nectar Shimmerbrick and one of the cream cheek colors, a pinky-coral shade. Love! I also got the Nordie's gel eyeliner set with the brush and the Party Mascara. The only thing I'm not feeling is the mascara, it's sort of wimpy.


 

Was the gel eyeliner in the set a LE or from her permanent line? Thanks


----------



## tegan

Love the Bobbi Brown Cream eyeshadows.  I just got Sand Dollar, Black Pearl and Heather.


----------



## Samia

pupeluv said:


> Was the gel eyeliner in the set a LE or from her permanent line? Thanks



They have the set on the Bobbi Brown website.


----------



## Samia

ansleighh said:


> I'm loving the new illuminating powder foundation. It has build able coverage and it doesn't look dry or cakey at all!



Me too! I have been using it for a few months and love it.


----------



## schadenfreude

pupeluv said:


> Was the gel eyeliner in the set a LE or from her permanent line? Thanks



It has two, the regular black and black mauve shimmer, I believe.


----------



## pupeluv

Samia said:


> They have the set on the Bobbi Brown website.


 


schadenfreude said:


> It has two, the regular black and black mauve shimmer, I believe.


 

Thank you ladies


----------



## c0uture

I have acne prone skin with a bit of hyperpigmentation. I've found a great foundation and concealer that agrees with my skin but I need help with finding a good powder. I want something that doesn't cause me to break out, reduces excess shine and keeps my makeup in place throughout the day. While on Sephora.com, I stumbled across Bobbi Brown's Sheer Finish Powder. It has rave reviews, I'm definitely going to go into Sephora either sometime this week or next to try it. What are your thoughts on it??


----------



## GingerSnap527

Just got my Chocolate Shimmer Ink and I love it!!! Such a nicer brown than the Maybelline Studio "Gel" Eyeliner I had in brown.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I decided to give the new Mineral Makeup a try. It does just what it claims! From BB website:

New

Skin Foundation Mineral Makeup SPF 15
Bobbis groundbreaking mineral makeup is made of specially-selected mineral powders to instantly even out skin and diminish the look of imperfections. The result is a natural finish that never looks masky or overly made up. The super-fine powders in this formula are triple treated with glycerin, vitamins and skin softeners, and wear extenders. Smooth and silky, it glides on with a weightless feel and helps improve skins appearance.

I tried it with a face brush and got light/medium coverage. I have a couple of areas that need a little more so I used a puff on those areas. There is no shimmer at all and is very natural looking.


----------



## meela188

c0uture said:


> I have acne prone skin with a bit of hyperpigmentation. I've found a great foundation and concealer that agrees with my skin but I need help with finding a good powder. I want something that doesn't cause me to break out, reduces excess shine and keeps my makeup in place throughout the day. While on Sephora.com, I stumbled across Bobbi Brown's Sheer Finish Powder. It has rave reviews, I'm definitely going to go into Sephora either sometime this week or next to try it. What are your thoughts on it??


 
I have ance prone skin as well and I LOVE the look and feel of bobbi's sheer finish powder but I could use more oil control. I was going to try Burberry's sheer luminous pressed powder, i've read that it is too mattyfying for those with normal skin, sounds perfect for me. I suggest getting a sample of Bobbi's powder, Nordstrom and Macys are usually really good about samples, especially if you are buying something.


----------



## Samia

Recently picked up Blush in Washed Rose and its so pretty!!


----------



## Tammy518

What are your favorite colors in the cream eyeshadow?  I've only got one, Sand Dollar, and I love it.  It's a great, light neutral, but I want to branch out into some more of the colors.


----------



## Samia

Tammy518 said:


> What are your favorite colors in the cream eyeshadow?  I've only got one, Sand Dollar, and I love it.  It's a great, light neutral, but I want to branch out into some more of the colors.



I love Beach Bronze and Slate for daily looks.


----------



## Samia

Does anyone know where I can find this Palette online besides Bobbi Brown website (they don't accept international orders)
Party to go 
http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/...ATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY22752&PRODUCT_ID=PROD17203


----------



## Samia

This is so pretty!!




http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000285cat4830738cat000294cat000295cat12380752


----------



## Samia

^ I caved in and just ordered the above palette and the 20 Anniversary lip palette, I love Bobbi's lipsticks and this is a perfect size to carry or travel with!


----------



## Tammy518

Samia said:


> I love Beach Bronze and Slate for daily looks.


 
Thanks!  I thought those two looked nice on the Website.


----------



## DearBuddha

Good morning, ladies!

I'm thinking of picking up a few BB items this weekend. I don't own any BB as of yet, so I have no idea where to start.

I was thinking of grabbing Rockstar, Black Plum, and Slate eyeshadows, and maybe a lipgloss or two.

Does anyone have any suggestions on where I should start? What are some "can't miss!" products? I'd love to hear your thoughts before making my purchases  Thanks in advance!


----------



## alysp

bobbi brown small brush set, and again im really sorry theyre not in a pic alone, but my bf wont take pics and theyre at his house in england and currently im in spain, I will take better pics when i go in 1 week


----------



## krazydaisy

Samia said:


> Does anyone know where I can find this Palette online besides Bobbi Brown website (they don't accept international orders)
> Party to go
> http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/...ATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY22752&PRODUCT_ID=PROD17203
> 
> bobbibrowncosmetics.com/images/products/photos/E72M_l.jpg


berdorf goodman and niemans a good deal for $25

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...2Bbrown%26_requestid%3D45789%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt


----------



## krazydaisy

has anyone tried their brightening products before?


----------



## Samia

krazydaisy said:


> berdorf goodman and niemans a good deal for $25
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...2Bbrown%26_requestid%3D45789%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt


Thanks!



krazydaisy said:


> has anyone tried their brightening products before?


Yes I have tried the hydrating lotion( http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/...ATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY23960&PRODUCT_ID=PROD15734), its good but not great, I used the whole bottle up, it lasted 2 months but I didn't see any difference in my skin in terms of being brighter. On the other hand the intensive skin supplement (http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/...CATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY22768&PRODUCT_ID=PROD1219) is amazing. I got 2 samples and have been using them for 2 weeks, my skin looks refined, bright, tight and glowy, I am in love!
But have to say the BB skin care is expensive!


----------



## Samia

Received both my palettes today


----------



## girlygirl3

Samia said:


> Received both my palettes today


 
How pretty!  Did that case come with the 2nd palette?


----------



## tea_el

Did anyone buy the tortoise shell collection palettes? How are they?


----------



## Samia

girlygirl3 said:


> How pretty!  Did that case come with the 2nd palette?



Yes the case, 3 brushes and a full size mascara are all part of the palette


----------



## Samia

My review on this palette:






Very nice for daily use, all in one. I don't carry anything else with me anymore for touch ups. The palette packaging is pretty and sturdy, the brushes are nice, but I do find the face brush a little harsh. 
Love all the lip colors, they are great, very pigmented, long lasting and moisturizing. I use the bronzer as a blush as I can't see myself using this color as bronzer, it looks great on. I use the other blush for a pop of color sometimes. Love all the eye shadows, except the light pinkish one, not very pigmented and honestly on me shows exactly like the highlighter Navajo.


----------



## devoted7

I'm surprise there's not a lot of chit chat about BB. Their products are amazing!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Every year my mom makes me write a list of things I want for my birthday (I'm 26 by the way). On the list this year is the BlacK Ruby eyeshadow palette, the nude-colored palette of six shades (I'm blanking on the name!), and Gel Eyeliner in Graphite (this would be my fourth gel eyeliner).


----------



## krazydaisy

^how sweet of your mom wish mine was like that, instead she just gives me cash


----------



## purse-nality

How to use the shimmer brick? The colors look soooo tempting, but i'm afraid it would just go to waste! Considering i dont use makeup on a daily basis too. My only bb so far is the gel eyeliner - haven't tested it out yet...

Also, has anyone tried bobbi brown bb cream? Reviews pls?


----------



## Karla

I just bought some of my first Bobbi Brown items and I got the color corrector and concealer/powder combo. I have horrible dark circles under my eyes and after the SA at Sephora used these I saw a difference.  However, it did start to get cakey and sink into my fine lines about 3-4 hours later.  Did I read somewhere on here that while these used to be great products the formulation has been changed and they aren't as good?  I've got a set budget to spend and there is another concealer (Edward Bess) I am considering.  Do you guys like the Bobbi Brown?  I havent worn makeup in years.  Since I am trying to stay within a certain budget I cant afford to try it and then decide I made a mistake.  I also bought the foundation stick which is for sure out of my comfort range. I've always preferred tinted moisturizer and light coverage but I definitely need coverage now if you KWIM.  It gave great, but not too made up coverage but i still felt like I had too much makeup on my face.  I figure I might be able to get away with a light coverage foundation if I have a great concealer.


----------



## NicholeFUMI

I'm thinking about trying some Bobby Brown products out, my eye brow specialist fills my eye brows in with this eye shadow type stuff but I can't remember the name of it =( I'll have to wait until I see her next time!


----------



## mothbeast

Any opinions on either of these palettes would be worth it to try out some neutral bobbi brown eye shades? Are there better neutral palettes I am missing? I wear light to medium in the tinted moisturizer and have brown eyes.

http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/7662/19480/Whats-New/Holiday-Guide-2011/See-All/Classic-To-Go-Palette/FH11/index.tmpl

http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/7662/19474/Whats-New/Holiday-Guide-2011/See-All/Party-Eye-Palette/FH11/index.tmpl


----------



## chipstick10

Ive recently gone mad at the BB counter.  I have always used the loose powder, eyeliner gel and concelor but i have now purchased two cream eye shadows (slate and bone) two powder shadows and a blusher.  A bronzer brush, bronzer, new concelor duo, blemish stick, foundation and lipstick.  I love love love BB.  I use mac brushes and deciding if i should inest in some bobbi brushes.


----------



## susu1978

My BB palletes:

ultimate party collection, classic to go pallete, tailored collection and anniversary lip pallette


----------



## lola87654

bobbi brown products are the best. and so are her brushes.


----------



## coleybug

Bumping this up because I have to rave about Bobbi Brown's skincare!!!  I'm new to her products (and high end products in general).  I just started using the Intensive Skin Supplement and it's OMG good!  I really hope she never discontinues it.  

It's a wonderfully light serum, absorbs quickly and has no heavy scent.  I follow with the Hydrating face cream and my skin is loving it.  I've tried a bunch of pricey and not pricey creams and serums the last few months and nothing has made such a noticeable difference as these two have.  Love, love, love!  Thank you Bobbi!


----------



## Samia

coleybug said:


> Bumping this up because I have to rave about Bobbi Brown's skincare!!!  I'm new to her products (and high end products in general).  I just started using the Intensive Skin Supplement and it's OMG good!  I really hope she never discontinues it.
> 
> It's a wonderfully light serum, absorbs quickly and has no heavy scent.  I follow with the Hydrating face cream and my skin is loving it.  I've tried a bunch of pricey and not pricey creams and serums the last few months and nothing has made such a noticeable difference as these two have.  Love, love, love!  Thank you Bobbi!



ITA on the Intensive Skin Supplement! I also love her Buffing Grains and Protective Face Lotion SPF 15.


----------



## Samia

This is another new palette that is neutral:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=306418051+4294912440+306569401&bmUID=jgurAVK

But you can always create your own custom palette too.



mothbeast said:


> Any opinions on either of these palettes would be worth it to try out some neutral bobbi brown eye shades? Are there better neutral palettes I am missing? I wear light to medium in the tinted moisturizer and have brown eyes.


----------



## Laura88

Can anyone recommend a nice nude colour lipstick or lipgloss from Bobbi Brown? I normally wear Mac Hue lipstick for reference but i'm getting a bit bored with Mac


----------



## Laura88

Never mind! I've just order Bikini Pink and Bare Pink rich colour lipsticks. I'll post some photos when I receive them!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I've strayed from BB recently. I still have her Shimmering Nudes palette and use it frequently. Also have a couple of the gel liners. MY HG products from Bobbi are the Face Base and THe Long Wear Makeup Remover.


----------



## lovedeals11

How does Bobbi Brown compare to MAC?  I have only used MAC but thinking about trying BB


----------



## Laura88

Honestly Bobbi Brown is a refreshing change from Mac! I love Mac but sometimes it does feel a bit heavy, Bobbi Brown is lovely and refreshing and good for everyday wear.


----------



## karmallory

lovedeals11 said:
			
		

> How does Bobbi Brown compare to MAC?  I have only used MAC but thinking about trying BB



I have used BB for 5 years and I LOVE it. It's great for everyday wear. I do happen to swear by MAC's brushes and I always use those for any brand of cosmetic I apply. (BB brushes are fine, I have a few, but I don't love the packaging). I like the BB eyeshadows the best. I say, try a small palette and form your own opinion! Good luck


----------



## girlygirl3

I just picked up the Chocolate Shimmer gel eye liner!  I've been loving Black Mauve and I thought why not get a brown one as well!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Got the graphite shimmer ink for Christmas...my fourth gel eyeliner!


----------



## pupeluv

I thought this was a cute set; http://www1.macys.com/catalog/gift/index.ognc?GIFTID=623794&PROMO=423111&SOURCEID=393026
it's free with a $65 purchase, they also have a mini mascara with a $35 purchase.


----------



## leggeks

girlygirl3 said:


> I just picked up the Chocolate Shimmer gel eye liner!  I've been loving Black Mauve and I thought why not get a brown one as well!



Chocolate Shimmer was the first liner I used all up! Great color. Love the Black Mauve too. You've got two great ones!


----------



## girlygirl3

leggeks said:


> Chocolate Shimmer was the first liner I used all up! Great color. Love the Black Mauve too. You've got two great ones!


 
Thanks!  I'm really pleased with these and they last a while!  I don't even use my pencils as much anymore!


----------



## Alyana

Ironic this thread should pop up for me, as I have just returned from the counter.

I went to pick up the creamy concealer today, and I just got home and noticed that the SA gave me the corrector instead. Can I use the corrector on blemishes?


----------



## No Cute

LOVE the gel pot eyeliner.  I have ivy and violet ink.  Would love a dark brown/black.


----------



## Samia

Alyana said:


> Ironic this thread should pop up for me, as I have just returned from the counter.
> 
> I went to pick up the creamy concealer today, and I just got home and noticed that the SA gave me the corrector instead. Can I use the corrector on blemishes?



On blemishes probably not, if you can return it.


----------



## nicci404

I have never bought a shimmer brick but I think I will get Rose Gold. It is already on the Nordstrom site but won't hit counters till Valentine's...

http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2012/01/bobbi-brown-rose-gold-collection.html


----------



## skydive nikki

^^I want the rose gold too.  I have never used a shimmer brick, but have been tempted to buy one many times.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I got the Ultra Nude Palette and Chocolate Shimmer Gel Liner. I read a few reviews on the palette and some are complaining about color payoff. I am fair skinned, used the NARS shadow base and the colors show up on me.


----------



## Samia

^So pretty! I really want this but I have both Naked 1 and 2 and cannot justify this, also worried about the colors showing up for me


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> I got the Ultra Nude Palette and Chocolate Shimmer Gel Liner. I read a few reviews on the palette and some are complaining about color payoff. I am fair skinned, used the NARS shadow base and the colors show up on me.


 
I'm not getting the palette, but I really love the Chocolate Shimmer gel e/l!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> I'm not getting the palette, but I really love the Chocolate Shimmer gel e/l!


 
Yes, it's a great brown! I don't know why I didn't get it sooner


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Samia said:


> ^So pretty! I really want this but I have both Naked 1 and 2 and cannot justify this, also worried about the colors showing up for me


 
I have Naked 2 also. The BB palatte has less shimmer and the colors are cooler.


----------



## nicci404

nicci404 said:


> I have never bought a shimmer brick but I think I will get Rose Gold. It is already on the Nordstrom site but won't hit counters till Valentine's...
> 
> http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2012/01/bobbi-brown-rose-gold-collection.html


 

this was actually out last night at Nordstrom. I was surprised. I bought the Rose Gold shimmer brick and a Rich Gloss but not one from the collection. My first BB products. Rose Gold is really pretty, I almost got Wild Rose too but passed


----------



## nicci404

here is what I got


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> here is what I got


 

How pretty!  
I've never used a shimmerbrick before but I am tempted by Wild Rose!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> How pretty!
> I've never used a shimmerbrick before but I am tempted by Wild Rose!



yea, check it it out! I almost got Wild Rose too...I thought about it again last night. It gives you more color.


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> yea, check it it out! I almost got Wild Rose too...I thought about it again last night. It gives you more color.


 
Well, I tried the Wild Rose today and it's gorgeous!  However, I'm not used to the shimmery aspect of it.  Hmm, still thinking ...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I love Bobbi Brown, it's so flattering for deeper skin tones!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Well, I tried the Wild Rose today and it's gorgeous!  However, I'm not used to the shimmery aspect of it.  Hmm, still thinking ...



yea, that is why I never paid attention to them before. Did you get the Guerlain highlighter from the spring collection? I looked at it and swatched it but didn't get it...it was shimmery but I wonder which one is more shimmery.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'm new to this brand. Actually, I don't own any items YET, but I'm very interested. The quality seems super and all the colors seem extremely flattering. Gimme your recommendations and advice for this brand! Where do I start!?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

TY mods for integrating my post!


----------



## Samia

MichelleAntonia said:


> I'm new to this brand. Actually, I don't own any items YET, but I'm very interested. The quality seems super and all the colors seem extremely flattering. Gimme your recommendations and advice for this brand! Where do I start!?


Can you tell us what products are you looking for (face/eyes/lips)
My opinions on the brand:
This is what I love & are my must haves:*Skin Foundation*, medium coverage and really does feel like your skin.Also love the powder foundation
*Gel Liners*, these are all I use now for lining my eyes, they stay put all day.*Anitgua Bronzer*, it makes the perfect blush for me
I love the lipsticks, I own them in tubes and palettes. Perfect creamy formula and all compliment my skin tone.I love the blushes too, I have a whole 6 pan palette of them in various shades.Love the brushes too. I am in love with the Tailored Collection Palette, its my go to palette for everyday.I really like the Extreme party mascara.


----------



## Samia

^It won't allow me to type a longer post!
What I don't love:The concealer, it creases badly. The Corrector, I love the color but hate the formula. The shades are extremely complimenting but if you have fine lines these are impossible to keep without creasing.


----------



## Samia

Continued..
For me the eyeshadows are OK, nothing really great, most don't show up on my skin tone (Bobbi Brown Warm natural, MAC NC42). However I love Navajo eyeshadow.
Skincare: I love the buffing beads, for me its the perfect scrub mixed with water/rose water or my daily cleanser. Intensive Skin Serum, its taken my skin to another level, it makes my skin look dewy, illuminating and has improved the overall appearance. The Oil control moisturizer is my everyday moisturizer, helps control my very oily skin and has SPF, my makeup goes on smoothly. The eyecream is nice very hydrating but I have very sensitive eyes and sometimes my eyes water when I use it.
I have tried the hydarting line, it was ok but for that price not worth buying.
I hope this helps


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> yea, that is why I never paid attention to them before. Did you get the Guerlain highlighter from the spring collection? I looked at it and swatched it but didn't get it...it was shimmery but I wonder which one is more shimmery.


 
No, I didn't pick up Guerlain's.  I don't purchase too many highlighters because I don't use them very much.  I have one or two which will last me a lifetime!

Are shimmerbricks meant to be used with a light hand?  How do shimmerbrick lovers use them?


----------



## Samia

^ I have the Bronze Shimmer brick and I give my brush a swirl in the brick and apply it light brushing upward towards hairline


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Thanks, Samia!  I can see applying it that way with the bronze shimmer.  Would you purchase a pink or rose one?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Samia said:


> Can you tell us what products are you looking for (face/eyes/lips)
> My opinions on the brand:
> This is what I love & are my must haves:*Skin Foundation*, medium coverage and really does feel like your skin.Also love the powder foundation
> *Gel Liners*, these are all I use now for lining my eyes, they stay put all day.*Anitgua Bronzer*, it makes the perfect blush for me
> I love the lipsticks, I own them in tubes and palettes. Perfect creamy formula and all compliment my skin tone.I love the blushes too, I have a whole 6 pan palette of them in various shades.Love the brushes too. I am in love with the Tailored Collection Palette, its my go to palette for everyday.I really like the Extreme party mascara.




Thank you!!!

I'm basically looking for everything. I have a lot of neutral shades in lipstick and eyeshadow, so I'm not against experimenting with other colors, and it seems like BB isn't going to throw you some crazy, bold shades that won't look good, like sometimes MAC can do


----------



## Samia

girlygirl3 said:


> ^ Thanks, Samia!  I can see applying it that way with the bronze shimmer.  Would you purchase a pink or rose one?


If I could I would purchase every thing from the BB counter 
I guess the pink one will be better used on the apple of the cheeks and I would totally use the individual colors as eye shadows, they look so pretty! I have yet to see this collection in person.


----------



## Samia

MichelleAntonia said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I'm basically looking for everything. I have a lot of neutral shades in lipstick and eyeshadow, so I'm not against experimenting with other colors, and it seems like BB isn't going to throw you some crazy, bold shades that won't look good, like sometimes MAC can do



Your welcome! Yes you are right Bobbi does not do a lot of crazy colors


----------



## girlygirl3

Samia said:


> If I could I would purchase every thing from the BB counter
> I guess the pink one will be better used on the apple of the cheeks and I would totally use the individual colors as eye shadows, they look so pretty! I have yet to see this collection in person.


 
Well, that's an endorsement!


I think before I actually make a purchase, I'm going to try the Rose one as well.  On the beautylookbook, the Rose looks really pretty too!

Thanks!


----------



## merekat703

I love the Body shimmer brick the best! Its a perfect combo of shades.


----------



## BunnySlippers

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I love Bobbi Brown, it's so flattering for deeper skin tones!


 
Agreed! I just bought BB foundation stick in Honey and I NEVER had a closer skin match than this..

Am contemplating on buying the oil free tinted moisturizer, still doubting between Bobbi Brown and Laura Mercier.

I also bought the gelliner in cobalt with the brush. Love the brush by the way!

I REALLY want to try out the Neon and Nudes collection, but my BB counter still doesn;t have it. Has anyone tried the lipsticks? I love the bright orange and pink one!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BunnySlippers said:


> Agreed! I just bought BB foundation stick in Honey and I NEVER had a closer skin match than this..
> 
> Am contemplating on buying the oil free tinted moisturizer, still doubting between Bobbi Brown and Laura Mercier.
> 
> I also bought the gelliner in cobalt with the brush. Love the brush by the way!
> 
> I REALLY want to try out the Neon and Nudes collection, but my BB counter still doesn;t have it. Has anyone tried the lipsticks? I love the bright orange and pink one!






I also love her Plum Rose lipstick, trying to find a matching lip gloss for it! Love BB!


----------



## girlygirl3

Well, after trying on both Wild Rose and Rose shimmerbricks, I came home with Wild Rose!  It's really not as shimmery as I thought and if applied with a face brush instead of a blush brush, the color doesn't come off heavy-handed!

I'm really happy with my first shimmerbrick!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Newest Bobbi Brown covert here! so excited


----------



## Tracy

Has anyone tried the Brightening Finish powder from the Brightening Nudes collection?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Can anyone answer this question??

The mini brush that comes with a gwp, is it the same quality as their brush line??

Thanks


----------



## peironglow

Tracy said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried the Brightening Finish powder from the Brightening Nudes collection?



I like it as it really brighten up my face..


----------



## exotikittenx

Bump!

Anyone have opinions on the new long lasting eye pencil?  I've heard mixed reviews but can't find many opinions.


Also...

I have rediscovered my love for the Pale Pink blush.  It is so beautiful on with a neutral eye.  Gorgeous!


----------



## exotikittenx

MichelleAntonia said:
			
		

> I'm new to this brand. Actually, I don't own any items YET, but I'm very interested. The quality seems super and all the colors seem extremely flattering. Gimme your recommendations and advice for this brand! Where do I start!?



I love the Shimmerbricks, particularly the one in Nectar.  She also makes great blush.  

As I mentioned above, Pale Pink blush is a bright pop of pink and is so pretty.  

I think her eyeshadow is nice and natural looking.  The cream shadow is also fabulous as a base, and the metallics are also fun.  I like the cream shadow brush.  

Her makeup brushes are excellent quality, too.  

She is known for her gel liner and it's intense color payoff and staying power.


----------



## pupeluv

exotikittenx said:


> Bump!
> 
> Anyone have opinions on the new long lasting eye pencil? I've heard mixed reviews but can't find many opinions.
> 
> 
> Also...
> 
> I have rediscovered my love for the Pale Pink blush. It is so beautiful on with a neutral eye. Gorgeous!


 
I was thinking of getting the eye pencil til I read her review; http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/ 
 It seems like such a good idea, now I think I'll check it out in person first


----------



## exotikittenx

pupeluv said:
			
		

> I was thinking of getting the eye pencil til I read her review; http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/
> It seems like such a good idea, now I think I'll check it out in person first



Thanks!  Yeah, this is one of the reviews I had read.  I have an update.  I went to the mall today to try out the pencils.  I put gentle pressure on my hand, the same as you would for your eyes.  Yes, the pencils are soft, but it didn't break or snap on me.  I tried to smudge and these don't budge!  They have great staying power on my hand.  I'll probably order the mahogany one and try it out.  I'll let you know how it works for me.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Has anyone experienced a problem with the long wear gel eyeliners? Mine is not even 8 months and is all hard, thick consistency, very hard to apply. I only experience this with the brown and denim not the black or graphite. Is there any trick to make it better?


----------



## Cate14

^^I've had the same issue with the long wear gel eyeliner in denim.


----------



## girlygirl3

8ubble6umpink said:
			
		

> Has anyone experienced a problem with the long wear gel eyeliners? Mine is not even 8 months and is all hard, thick consistency, very hard to apply. I only experience this with the brown and denim not the black or graphite. Is there any trick to make it better?



That's interesting. It's happening with my brown one, but not black mauve which is older. I'd like to know too!


----------



## exotikittenx

8ubble6umpink said:
			
		

> Has anyone experienced a problem with the long wear gel eyeliners? Mine is not even 8 months and is all hard, thick consistency, very hard to apply. I only experience this with the brown and denim not the black or graphite. Is there any trick to make it better?



You should contact the company. That is unacceptable.


----------



## DC-Cutie

A Master Artist from Bobbi told me if you store them upside down, they don't dry out.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

I am going out of town today so I'm taking it to Nordstroms, hopefully they can answer my question...is so hard when you don't have a readily available counter in town... Thankfully I have you gals now


----------



## girlygirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> A Master Artist from Bobbi told me if you store them upside down, they don't dry out.


 
I store them upside down, so it must be something else.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Well let me tell you, I took my eyeliner to Nordstrom to see if something could be done and the sales assoc. told me that in about three months they usually start drying out, sometimes regardless if you are careful and don't leave them open like me... So tough luck for me basically... So I'm done with BB gel eye liners. Too much money or only about three months of usage I rather buy some other eyeliners


----------



## mothbeast

Do the QVC kits ever go on sale? I was interested in the Pretty Powerful to go set. Thanks.


----------



## exotikittenx

I got the new nudes palette, Nougat lip gloss, and Mahogany eyeliner. I also got some free
samples:  two moisturizers and one clear gloss. I'll report back once I try it all.


----------



## xoxo1858

I was at a BB counter today and someone was asking for a "rose gold" product. The SA said its such a great product but it is sold out company wide. The counter was so busy andI had to leave before I was able to ask the SA what the product was. Does anyone know what I am talking about? Thanks


----------



## Nawarydoll

where can i find the bahamas bronzer


----------



## MrsTGreen

My first BB blush purchase. Shimmer Blush in Coral...
www.i974.pho






tobucket.com


----------



## girlygirl3

xoxo1858 said:


> I was at a BB counter today and someone was asking for a "rose gold" product. The SA said its such a great product but it is sold out company wide. The counter was so busy andI had to leave before I was able to ask the SA what the product was. Does anyone know what I am talking about? Thanks


 
There was a collection called "Rose Gold" that was released earlier this year and it's still available on BB's website:
http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/cms/ss12/rosegold_look.tmpl

I purchased the Wild Rose shimmerbrick and I love it!


----------



## leggeks

Anyone getting some goodies from the F&F sale this week? Runs from today thru 18 I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I want to get the gel eyeliner online exclusive and I don't need anything else. But i wont qualify for free ship. . I just priced it out and with the shipping added on with the promo, I don't save anything.  Thinking about calling nordies online to price match but they don't have the set. I actually only need one eyeliner but the mini brush is a plus!  I'm constantly washing my 2 eyeliner brush that I own.  Can get tedious.


----------



## BunnySlippers

exotikittenx said:


> I got the new nudes palette, Nougat lip gloss, and Mahogany eyeliner. I also got some free
> samples: two moisturizers and one clear gloss. I'll report back once I try it all.


 
I bought the Ultra Nude eye palette a few months (or weeks?) back and still love it! The brush it came with is actually quite good, and I never use brushes that come with palettes so a pleasant surprise.


----------



## midtown_skyline

Hi, which is better Bobbi Brown's foundation stick, or their liquid foundation?? What are the differences?


----------



## PatientShopper

Hi! I'm new to tPF and also new to using any Bobbi Brown products. I have to admit I became more intriqued about the BB line after reading that Kate Middleton was a fan . I recently purchased the long-wear eyeliner pencil in Mahogany, a Shimmer Brick (Rose Quartz?), and "Beach" body lotion. The SA said that the fragrance Beach wasn't available due to new packaging. I just stopped back in my local Nordstrom's and they had received a shipment of Beach! So, I used 2 of my Nordstrom certificates (for having their credit card) and put the Beach aside for their upcoming Beauty Event the end of this month. Anyone use Beach and have any comments/suggestions???
My thoughts on the BB eyeliner pencil: The color is great and it goes on smoothly, but the tip of the pencil breaks off easily. One of the SA's even mentioned that if you put the slightest pressure on it it snaps off and you have to use the penciil sharpener to get a tip going again. Also, the tip doesn't stay very pointy, so it's hard to draw any thin lines or touch up without it leaving too big of a blob. I have had mine about 3-4 weeks and so far no sign of it drying out (I hope not)!


----------



## Suhaliaddict

Ouch went to the Bobbi counter today to try a new foundation ... SA color matched me then put the new (in new Zealand anyway ) brightening powder on me ... After a few hours I looked like a ghost cos of my super oily skin ... Worse thing was that I brought it since I thought since I told SA I had oily skin she wouldn't use anything that would increase my shine ... Eck ... Question being what else can I use the powder for ... Thinking maybe I should just return it tomorrow  ... Any thoughts??


----------



## exotikittenx

PatientShopper said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm new to tPF and also new to using any Bobbi Brown products. I have to admit I became more intriqued about the BB line after reading that Kate Middleton was a fan . I recently purchased the long-wear eyeliner pencil in Mahogany, a Shimmer Brick (Rose Quartz?), and "Beach" body lotion. The SA said that the fragrance Beach wasn't available due to new packaging. I just stopped back in my local Nordstrom's and they had received a shipment of Beach! So, I used 2 of my Nordstrom certificates (for having their credit card) and put the Beach aside for their upcoming Beauty Event the end of this month. Anyone use Beach and have any comments/suggestions???
> My thoughts on the BB eyeliner pencil: The color is great and it goes on smoothly, but the tip of the pencil breaks off easily. One of the SA's even mentioned that if you put the slightest pressure on it it snaps off and you have to use the penciil sharpener to get a tip going again. Also, the tip doesn't stay very pointy, so it's hard to draw any thin lines or touch up without it leaving too big of a blob. I have had mine about 3-4 weeks and so far no sign of it drying out (I hope not)!



I have the pencil, and have had no problems ever with the tip breaking and I use it every day.  How much pressure are these people using to apply it? Lol. Really, it's fine if you apply lightly or with normal pressure... And on the eyes, you should NEVER tug or use pressure.  It's really pigmented, too, so that's all it takes.


----------



## auntie em

The new Bobbi Brown Desert Twilight Fall 2012 collection is already in-store at Nordstrom


----------



## leggeks

auntie em said:


> The new Bobbi Brown Desert Twilight Fall 2012 collection is already in-store at Nordstrom
> 
> 
> View attachment 1760981


Oh Wow! Thanks for posting that pic. Is that nail polish I see? 

Don't know if any of you shop at QVC but every now and then they will do a TSV of BB and this kit looks pretty good! I ordered one. I just love the eye cream. 
Here is the link to pre order it.


----------



## lizziejean3

You can pre-order the Bobbi Brown Nordstrom Anniversary kit!  It's $80 and comes with an eye/lip/cheek palette, an eye pencil, eye cream, mascara, lip gloss (I think) and a really pretty sparkly nail polish. Sorry I don't have a picture, but it looked really nice.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## lizziejean3

auntie em said:
			
		

> The new Bobbi Brown Desert Twilight Fall 2012 collection is already in-store at Nordstrom



Saw that on-line today and it looks amazing!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Samia

I posted this in the Beauty offers thread also:
Free lip Gloss with purchase from Bobbi Brown website, I will not be using this 
*Code: BDAY612*
http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com


----------



## leggeks

lizziejean3 said:


> You can pre-order the Bobbi Brown Nordstrom Anniversary kit!  It's $80 and comes with an eye/lip/cheek palette, an eye pencil, eye cream, mascara, lip gloss (I think) and a really pretty sparkly nail polish. Sorry I don't have a picture, but it looked really nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Do you have to have a Nordstrom card to order early? That sounds like an awesome deal!


----------



## lizziejean3

leggeks said:
			
		

> Do you have to have a Nordstrom card to order early? That sounds like an awesome deal!



I don't think so. You do have to give them a cc# or you can buy a Nordstrom gift card to pay with.  Your cc won't be charged until the sale. I would think they will use the gift card right away though. Hope that helps!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## makeuplights

Hi everyone! I've been reading the forums for a long time, but was too shy to comment! I've started my own blog, makeuplights.blogspot.com, and would love it if you all would stop by! I recently just did a review on Bobbi Brown's new gel eyeliner in Twilight Night from the new Fall 2012 collection.   Thank you and I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## nicci404

I picked up two items from the Desert Twlight collection - 2 lip glosses: Evening Rose and Twlight...really happy!!


----------



## gracekelly

auntie em said:


> The new Bobbi Brown Desert Twilight Fall 2012 collection is already in-store at Nordstrom
> 
> 
> View attachment 1760981




Bought Twilight eye palette and I like it very much for everyday wear.  Subtle colors and really good for travel.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I think I may need to add the new gel eyeliner to my collection.


----------



## Samia

The BB cream is out, I really want to try it. Details here:

http://www.everythingbobbi.com/en/20.../bbs-bb-cream/


----------



## MJDaisy

thinking about buying a BB bronzer. I have never purchased anything BB....

any tips?

I am currently using Nars Laguna.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^ doesn't anyone know if the BB Cream has a shiny finish?


----------



## trueblue101

BunnySlippers said:


> Agreed! I just bought BB foundation stick in Honey and I NEVER had a closer skin match than this..
> 
> Am contemplating on buying the oil free tinted moisturizer, still doubting between Bobbi Brown and Laura Mercier.
> 
> I also bought the gelliner in cobalt with the brush. Love the brush by the way!
> 
> I REALLY want to try out the Neon and Nudes collection, but my BB counter still doesn;t have it. Has anyone tried the lipsticks? I love the bright orange and pink one!


 
Hi Bunny Slippers,

Did you ever get the oil free tinted moisturizer? Did you like it? Do you think it is good for an oily t-zone?

Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm so disappointed the full range of BB cream for darker complexions isn't out. My SA said that's the largest complaint they've received so far, that Bobbi should have waited to put out the BB cream until the whole range is complete.


----------



## exotikittenx

Yeah, that's not cool.


----------



## Lanier

Has anyone tried the Bobbi Brown kohl cake eyeliner?


----------



## beauxgoris

I love her highlighter powders


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Does anyone have the Oyster Palette? I'm looking for general opinions, and if any of the colors in there compare to anything in the permanent line.


----------



## exotikittenx

So I went to place an order on the Bobbi Brown website, and they usually offer choices of two deluxe samples at checkout.  Well, now it is these little tiny single use packets...  I didn't place the order... Might as well just get the points at Sephora! Does anyone know if these will be back and why they went away?


----------



## beauxgoris

Has anyone tried her retouching powders yet? I'm interested to know if they work:

http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/products/10608/index.tmpl?cm_sp=


----------



## PinkTruffle

Does anyone have feedback on Bobbi Brown make up brushes?  I've been looking to get a new set and was thinking to try these.


----------



## DC-Cutie

PinkTruffle said:


> Does anyone have feedback on Bobbi Brown make up brushes?  I've been looking to get a new set and was thinking to try these.



I have a full set and its one of my favorite high end brands. I really like the eyebrow brush, it's really firm and does a great job. Next up is her gel liner brush, never fails me. Also, the large dome brush is great for setting powder. The brushes don't shed or irritate. Money well spent.


----------



## PinkTruffle

DC-Cutie said:


> I have a full set and its one of my favorite high end brands. I really like the eyebrow brush, it's really firm and does a great job. Next up is her gel liner brush, never fails me. Also, the large dome brush is great for setting powder. The brushes don't shed or irritate. Money well spent.



Thank you!  It's hard for me to find brushes that don't irritate me (& also don't shed).  I am going to give these a try.


----------



## DC-Cutie

PinkTruffle said:


> Thank you!  It's hard for me to find brushes that don't irritate me (& also don't shed).  I am going to give these a try.



My absolutely favorite brushes are real technique, you can get them from Ulta or amazon, inexpensive, so soft and have yet to shed. I've had them for over a year.


----------



## PinkTruffle

DC-Cutie said:


> My absolutely favorite brushes are real technique, you can get them from Ulta or amazon, inexpensive, so soft and have yet to shed. I've had them for over a year.



The ones I always have trouble with are the blush and bronzer brushes.  I can't find ones I really like.  I'll check out the real technique brushes, thanks!


----------

